# Gatta morta



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Michela Murgia
29 novembre 2017 · Roma, Lazio
E' la terza volta in un mese che mi trovo a spiegare a un uomo cosa sia una gattamorta. Non mi è mai capitato di doverlo fare con una donna: le donne lo sanno benissimo.
Il gattamortismo è un comportamento sociale prevalentemente femminile, benché abbia incontrato uomini capacissimi di replicarlo. Prende il nome dal movimento lascivo delle gatte in calore, che rotolano per terra miagolando e mostrando la pancia con un atteggiamento apparentemente passivo che ti induce a credere che la decisione di avvicinarti spetti a te. 
La gattamorta la riconosci dal fatto che evita qualunque modalità assertiva: lei non "è", lei "sta" e la sensazione che restituisce è che le cose le accadano senza alcun suo contributo, anzi suo malgrado. Inutile dire che è vero l'opposto, ma questa ovvietà per un maschio medio è praticamente impossibile da capire, ammesso che esista un maschio medio che voglia capirlo davvero. 
La gattamorta solletica infatti l'aspirazione alla superiorità di genere che si annida in molti uomini, quelli che possono essere lusingati dalla possibilità di potersi dimostrare forti e protettivi verso una femmina della loro specie. Perché questo meccanismo ancestrale si attivi occorre naturalmente che ci sia una donna disposta a recitare la parte del sesso debole, fragile davanti alla durezza del mondo, intimidita dalla vita in qualunque forma si manifesti e dunque bisognosa di protezione, perché la gattamorta - nemmeno Battiato l'aveva capito - è un essere speciale e troverà di sicuro qualcuno pronto a superare le correnti gravitazionali pur di aver cura di lei. 
La gattamorta fa tutto in modalità passivo-aggressiva: è lei quella che a una festa balla poco e guarda tanto, toccandosi i capelli di continuo; appena un uomo gradito le incrocia lo sguardo lo abbassa e sorride, davvero troppo timida per reggere un simile impatto. Parla a voce bassa, tra il sussurro e il lamentoso, perché è sensibile. Ha spesso qualche fragilità fisica sexy e invisibile, tipo mal di testa o pressione bassa, ideali per accasciarsi indebolite e magari farsi accompagnare a casa senza dover mai dire "vorrei andare a casa". E' quella che ha sì la minigonna inguinale, ma sembra essersela infilata per caso, giusto perché non aveva nient'altro di pulito, mica per malizia. La gattamorta poi non fa mai deliberatamente qualcosa di dannoso. Se accade, per definizione lei "non voleva". Inutile farglielo notare, sennò piange lei e tu l'hai fatta piangere. Se poi abbia delle idee sue è un mistero inconoscibile: non le manifesta mai troppo nettamente, perché le posizioni esplicite suggeriscono forza e la gattamorta non vuole suggerire alcun tipo di forza, altrimenti come fa a convincerti che quello forte sei tu? 
Fare la gattamorta in un paese pieno di stereotipi di genere è estremamente efficace. Senza mai dichiararlo, la gattamorta conforta l'uomo destabilizzato dal confronto con donne più autonome o comunque abbastanza impegnative da fargli temere di non esserne all'altezza. La gattamorta risolve l'ansia: lei non ti chiede alcuna altezza, devi persino chinarti.
Nonostante la riconoscibilità, per vederla essendo maschi ci vuole una vita e di solito il punto di consapevolezza si raggiunge quando è troppo tardi. 
Una donna invece la gattamorta la riconosce dalle elementari, da quando la ragazzina gracile con gli occhi color del dado da brodo si metteva in un angolino vicino a quello che piaceva a te e si fissava le scarpette zitta finché lui non le offriva un pezzo di merendina, intenerito. 
E tu che ti eri imparata le regole del calcio per fare colpo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Per me è da prendere a mazzate chi lo condivide, non la gatta morta.
Mi sembra la descrizione livorosa di chi è invidiosa del successo di altre donne che non vuole attribuire alla bellezza, al fascino, alla delicatezza o a qualsiasi altra qualità, ma a una strategia perfida.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2019)

se non ricordo male, la disagiata mentale in questione nonchè sedicente scrittrice, è un tegame senza speranza.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non ricordo male, la disagiata mentale in questione nonchè sedicente scrittrice, è un tegame senza speranza.


Mi sei diventato superficiale?
Tu sei forse Alain Delon?
L’essere più o meno avvenenti secondo canoni in voga non ha nulla a che vedere con l’essere vittime di schemi di questo tipo.


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Ogni giorno un leone si alza e sa che dovrà correre più veloce di una gazzella.
Questa almeno era la normalità fino a quando un malaugurato giorno non è giunto Aldo Baglio che ha spoilerato il finale e la gazzella ad quel momento quando si alza prende e va al lavoro col car sharing usando una Tesla.
Così il leone avviato sulla via dell'anoressia coatta incontra un giorno una tal Murgia che fa running per la savana.
"Tu sei il simbolo di una civiltà patriarcale in via di estinzione. Guardati ora quanto sei magro. Finalmente il tuo mondo sta svanendo sotto le spinte dei nuovi influssi culturali. Tu sei il simbolo di quella monarchia che rimanene totalmente patriarcale: e senza sovrano non c'è alcuna sovrana".
"Che fai? Tu mi provochi e io te magno!".
"E cosa pensi di guadagnare mangiandomi?  Tu diventeresti il simbolo della violenza di genere. Se mi sbranerai orde di haters caleranno su di te. E sarai sconfitto dal loro odio. Invece, dai retta a me e ti dirò come trovare cibo".


Ogni giorno un leone si alza e si fa dare un passaggio con un auto del Comune dalla Murgia che lo porta dove c'è cibo.
Gattemorte, maschi, femmine fighe e chiunque non la pensi come lei.




in allegato, una recentissima immagine del leone


)



)


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sei diventato superficiale?
> Tu sei forse Alain Delon?
> L’essere più o meno avvenenti secondo canoni in voga non ha nulla a che vedere con l’essere vittime di schemi di questo tipo.


no io sono il  solito mostro di sempre, ma a differenza di una Murgia non penso che il mondo sia cattivo e tutti ce l'abbiano con me perchè sono un cesso a pedali.

La Murgia, essendo una demente, non può che perpetuare il vecchio schema per il quale alla fine, il peggio nemico delle donne sono le altre donne.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> no io sono il  solito mostro di sempre, ma a differenza di una Murgia non penso che il mondo sia cattivo e tutti ce l'abbiano con me perchè sono un cesso a pedali.
> 
> La Murgia, essendo una demente, non può che perpetuare il vecchio schema per il quale alla fine, il peggio nemico delle donne sono le altre donne.


Tu ce l’hai con il mondo. È molto diverso?

Qui si è parlato spesso di gatte morte e di facocere (tutti animali ) e non credo che l’abbiano fatto solo delle racchie.
Buttarla sul piano che lei dice le cose solo perché è brutta è semplificare un po’ troppo.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2019)

no la Murgia dice quelle cose perchè è demente.  e non è semplificare, ma sintetizzare.

qui in genere si parla di facocere e gatte morte appunto per evidenziare un comportamento che è in genere femminile, ma non sempre.  e lo si fa, da quello che ho sempre letto, più per far capire in che cosa consista l'arcano.

io non ce l'ho col mondo come la Murgia, chiedo al mondo di non rompere il belino aggratisse.  e sì, è molto diverso.


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sei diventato superficiale?
> Tu sei forse Alain Delon?
> L’essere più o meno avvenenti secondo canoni in voga non ha nulla a che vedere con l’essere vittime di schemi di questo tipo.


Ipse dixit: "Nella nostra società il corpo femminile è demanio pubblico".
Al di là di tutto, ha fatto di tutto per rendersi antipatica.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è da prendere a mazzate chi lo condivide, non la gatta morta.
> Mi sembra la descrizione livorosa di chi è invidiosa del successo di altre donne che non vuole attribuire alla bellezza, al fascino, alla delicatezza o a qualsiasi altra qualità, ma a una strategia perfida.


Non l’ho letto tutto ma la parte che ho letto la condivido  pienamente 
Essere invidiosa di una gatta morta mi è incomprensibile
Evito anche gli uomini che ne restano affascinati


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

La Murgia mi sta cui coglioni, come Saviano, di cui lessi la prima mafia agiografia tanti anni fa, quando era ancora sconosciuto, come mi sta sui coglioni la Littizzetto, di cui lessi tutti i primi libri che regalai l'anno scorso alla Caritas, come mi sta sui coglioni Recalcati, il cinema iraniano, la Comencini, la retorica intellettuale, O bella Ciao cantata a ogni evento compreso le feste di Natale, le liste dei film da guardare e quelli da non vedere mai, l'ambientalismo bicimaniacale...
Perché quando erano una novità queste cose mi intrigavano, mi piacevano anche.
Poi nel reiterarsi per anni degli stessi concetti, in un mondo che è cambiato, è subentrata l'abitudine, e dopo quella, come in ogni buona relazione coniugale, quando si vede che le cose restano uguali negli anni e i coglioni si ingrossano, perché c'è chi ti fa notare l'asse alzato quando non ti fa un pompino decente da anni il fastidio.
Ecco: tutti questi personaggi non fanno un pompino decente a nessuno da una vita, non ci fanno godere più, si ripetono e ti ricordano della tavoletta del cesso alzata e del tappino del dentifricio avvitato male.
E che noia... 
Alla fine, sono arrivato a idolatrare ciò che in gioventù aborrivo.
Un po' di sana, svaccata, lurida voglia di vivere. E ridere. 
W il disimpegno. E la figa, quando c'è.


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

E comunque la Murgia non ha capito un cazzo neanche delle gattemorte.
Le gattemorte di solito sono quelle "tanto fumo e poco arrosto".
Di solito belle, affascinanti, apparentemente disponibili, sembra sempre che te la diano, poi non ti arriva mai. MAI.
Pensi di averle conquistate, in realtà ti stanno usando, te come tutti gli altri uomini.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La Murgia mi sta cui coglioni, come Saviano, di cui lessi la prima mafia agiografia tanti anni fa, quando era ancora sconosciuto, come mi sta sui coglioni la Littizzetto, di cui lessi tutti i primi libri che regalai l'anno scorso alla Caritas, come mi sta sui coglioni Recalcati, il cinema iraniano, la Comencini, la retorica intellettuale, O bella Ciao cantata a ogni evento compreso le feste di Natale, le liste dei film da guardare e quelli da non vedere mai, l'ambientalismo bicimaniacale...
> Perché quando erano una novità queste cose mi intrigavano, mi piacevano anche.
> Poi nel reiterarsi per anni degli stessi concetti, in un mondo che è cambiato, è subentrata l'abitudine, e dopo quella, come in ogni buona relazione coniugale, quando si vede che le cose restano uguali negli anni e i coglioni si ingrossano, perché c'è chi ti fa notare l'asse alzato quando non ti fa un pompino decente da anni il fastidio.
> Ecco: tutti questi personaggi non fanno un pompino decente a nessuno da una vita, non ci fanno godere più, si ripetono e ti ricordano della tavoletta del cesso alzata e del tappino del dentifricio avvitato male.
> ...


Guarda che se il circo mediatico della pseudosinistra da salotto ti ha annioato, puoi rivolgere la tua curiosità a teorie, autori, figure, di maggiore spessore .
E invece ti guardi indietro e ti illudi di riscoprire una pseudoimmediatezza che in realtà fa ancora più schifo della pseudointellettualità di sinistra.
Il problema mi sa che non sono Littizzetto e REcalcati, e neanche l'assenza di pompini coniugali.
E' che a una certa età si diventa depressi e con la depressione si perde la voglia di scoprire.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E comunque la Murgia non ha capito un cazzo neanche delle gattemorte.
> Le gattemorte di solito sono quelle "tanto fumo e poco arrosto".
> Di solito belle, affascinanti, apparentemente disponibili, sembra sempre che te la diano, poi non ti arriva mai. MAI.
> Pensi di averle conquistate, in realtà ti stanno usando, te come tutti gli altri uomini.


Sono anche quelle che ti fanno sentire unico e che le capisce d le protegge. Una gattina insomma


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Guarda che se il circo mediatico della pseudosinistra da salotto ti ha annioato, puoi rivolgere la tua curiosità a teorie, autori, figure, di maggiore spessore .
> E invece ti guardi indietro e ti illudi di riscoprire una pseudoimmediatezza che in realtà fa ancora più schifo della pseudointellettualità di sinistra.
> Il problema mi sa che non sono Littizzetto e REcalcati, e neanche l'assenza di pompini coniugali.
> E' che a una certa età si diventa depressi e con la depressione si perde la voglia di scoprire.


No, no, a una certa età conti i giorni che ti restano, quelli utili, e non hai voglia di perdere tempo con tutto quello che non ti fa divertire.
Prima ti fai andare bene qualsiasi cosa, pensi che cambiare il mondo prendendo posizione sia utile.
Poi ti rendi conto che non cambierà mai un cazzo perché vedi i giovani che fanno i tuoi stessi errori, e a quel punto o ti fai venire un fegato così perché niente va come vorresti - come i peggiori adolescenti che si sentono al centro del mondo ma tu sei vecchio e ormai sei periferico per tutti - oppure ti alleggerisci.
E niente è più leggero dell'accettare il mondo per come viene.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Il punto è diventato chi ci piace a prescindere e chi no?
‘Nnamo bene!
Che coglioni, figa! 
Giusto per stare sui Vanzina.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, a una certa età conti i giorni che ti restano, quelli utili, e non hai voglia di perdere tempo con tutto quello che non ti fa divertire.
> Prima ti fai andare bene qualsiasi cosa, pensi che cambiare il mondo prendendo posizione sia utile.
> Poi ti rendi conto che non cambierà mai un cazzo perché vedi i giovani che fanno i tuoi stessi errori, e a quel punto o ti fai venire un fegato così perché niente va come vorresti - come i peggiori adolescenti che si sentono al centro del mondo - oppure ti alleggerisci.
> E niente è più leggero dell'accettare il mondo per come viene.


Hai deciso tu che non cambierà mai un cazzo.
Non parlo di cambiare il mondo eh, ma già solo di cambiare noi.
Comunque io parlavo di una cosa molto specifica: cioè la rivalutazione della merda dei bei tempi che furono.
Capita anche a me sia chiaro, ed è per questo che mi interessa l'argomento.
Pero' dopo due minuti di ammirazione per Gerry Calà, rinsavisco e mi accorgo che no, non c'è nulla da rivalutare.
Ci sarebbe invece tanto ancora da scoprire.
Ma richiede molto sforzo.
E' dolce accettare, ma poi ti ritrovi con la merda fino al collo, film di merda compresi. Sarai disposto ad accettare anche quella?


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è diventato chi ci piace a prescindere e chi no?
> ‘Nnamo bene!
> *Che coglioni, figa!*
> Giusto per stare sui Vanzina.


Oh! Così va bene!


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Hai deciso tu che non cambierà mai un cazzo.
> Non parlo di cambiare il mondo eh, ma già solo di cambiare noi.
> Comunque io parlavo di una cosa molto specifica: cioè *la rivalutazione della merda dei bei tempi che furono*.
> Capita anche a me sia chiaro, ed è per questo che mi interessa l'argomento.
> ...


E chi rivaluta?
Io godo quel che mi va di godere. Mi piace, lo guardo, lo leggo, lo ascolto.
Non mi piace: ne faccio un uso diverso.
Esiste un tempo nella vita in cui tutti pensano a sposarsi e a fare una famiglia.
Beh, tutti tutti no, ma tanti tanti.
Dopo un po' esiste un tempo in cui tutti o tanti tanti fanno le corna e altri si separano.
Poi esiste un tempo in cui si resta single e ci si fa i cazzi - e le fighe - diversamente.
Con più libertà, mi si dice.
Oppure no, ci si rinuncia, perché comunque quel che era importante un tempo lo è ancora ma non è più alla portata.
Non c'è nessuna rivalutazione: c'è comprensione dei limiti che si hanno sulla base del vissuto, e godimento non più a superarli, ma a viverli escludendo le parti inutili su cui si ha perso tempo prima.
Semplicemente a un certo punto metti da parte tutto quello che non ti serve più.
Tipo il gruppo su cui ti sei interrogato per tanto tempo e di cui non te ne potrebbe fregare un cazzo, perché il vero fulcro della tua vita è lei, la tua ragazza.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E chi rivaluta?
> Io godo quel che mi va di godere. Mi piace, lo guardo, lo leggo, lo ascolto.
> Non mi piace: ne faccio un uso diverso.
> Esiste un tempo nella vita in cui tutti pensano a sposarsi e a fare una famiglia.
> ...


Tu credi non ti serva più perché credi che nella vita puoi ormai solo godere di cio' che è a portata di mano.
Vale a dire, godere poco, molto poco.
Questo vale sia per gli interessi culturali - ripiego su Vanzina perché è sano divertimento immediato....ma quanto ti fa "godere"? mille volte meno di Goethe! -, sia per la ragazza - lascio da parte il gruppo perché il mio fulcro è lei...Fatal error !


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tu credi non ti serva più perché credi che nella vita puoi ormai solo godere di cio' che è a portata di mano.
> Vale a dire, godere poco, molto poco.
> Questo vale sia per gli interessi culturali - ripiego su Vanzina perché è sano divertimento immediato....ma quanto ti fa "godere"? mille volte meno di Goethe! -, sia per la ragazza - lascio da parte il gruppo perché il mio fulcro è lei...Fatal error !


Sei docente di letteratura straniera?
I Vanzina non sono un ripiego.
Accettare che si abbiano stimoli al ribasso è una conquista della maturità, quando si è esplorato il mondo abbastanza per poter fare scelte senza subirne il giudizio, come accade quando si è giovani o ci si ritiene tali.
Io, ora, posso permettermi di dichiarare di  apprezzare Christian De Sica senza dovermi giustificare. E mettere nello scatolone per la Caritas tutti i libri che non avrò più tempo per rileggere, Proust compreso.
Ma soprattutto mettere come priorità la voglia di ridere. Con un po' di leggerezza.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sei docente di letteratura straniera?


No, ma mi sarebbe piaciuto. Per scelta qui non faccio mai riferimenti diretti alle mie conoscenze specialistiche. 


danny ha detto:


> Accettare che si abbiano stimoli al ribasso è una conquista della maturità, quando si è esplorato il mondo abbastanza


Sta cosa mi inquieta, perché sono a volte tentato anch'io da questo pensiero.
Ma non sono d'accordo, perché in primo luogo non ho per nulla la sensazione di aver esplorato abbastanza.
E poi in ogni caso, quand'anche dovessi arrivare un giorno a pensare che non ho più nulla da scoprire - perché i libri a questo servono, a scoprire un modo diverso di stare al mondo e di nominare questo stare -, preferirei comunque essere accompagnato nell'ultima fase della mia vita da un minimo di "bellezza".


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, ma mi sarebbe piaciuto. Per scelta qui non faccio mai riferimenti diretti alle mie conoscenze specialistiche.
> 
> Sta cosa mi inquieta, perché sono a volte tentato anch'io da questo pensiero.
> Ma non sono d'accordo, perché in primo luogo non ho per nulla la sensazione di aver esplorato abbastanza.
> E poi in ogni caso, quand'anche dovessi arrivare un giorno a pensare che non ho più nulla da scoprire - perché i libri a questo servono, a scoprire un modo diverso di stare al mondo e di nominare questo stare -, preferirei comunque essere accompagnato nell'ultima fase della mia vita da un minimo di "bellezza".


Sono sicuro che saprai trovarla anche in quello che oggi ti lascia indifferente. 
Comunque ultima fase della vita un cazzo, a proposito.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ultima fase della vita un cazzo,


a scanso di equivoci, non mi riferivo a te, ma a un me stesso settantenne


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Certo che poi qualcuno ppi si lamenta che si finisce sempre a parlare di lui...


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è da prendere a mazzate chi lo condivide, non la gatta morta.
> Mi sembra la descrizione livorosa di chi è invidiosa del successo di altre donne che non vuole attribuire alla bellezza, al fascino, alla delicatezza o a qualsiasi altra qualità, ma a una strategia perfida.


Più che altro conclude la descrizione con un "E tu che ti eri imparata le regole del calcio per fare colpo"...che è la sintesi perfetta, allo specchio, di quanto ha descritto nel resto dell'articolo


----------



## spleen (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ce l’hai con il mondo. È molto diverso?
> 
> Qui si è parlato spesso di gatte morte e di facocere (tutti animali ) e non credo che l’abbiano fatto solo delle racchie.
> Buttarla sul piano che lei dice le cose solo perché è brutta è semplificare un po’ troppo.


Fosse solo brutta......è quella della matria e del fascistometro, sta sciagurata, in pratica come delegittimare qualsiasi pensiero altrui che non sia autorefenrenziale politicamente.
non ha mai letto Ennio Flaiano..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Fosse solo brutta......è quella della matria e del fascistometro, sta sciagurata, in pratica come delegittimare qualsiasi pensiero altrui che non sia autorefenrenziale politicamente.
> non ha mai letto Ennio Flaiano..


Ma l’argomento non era lei.


----------



## spleen (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vabbè....... Lasciami dire male della Murgia, per una volta.


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2019)

Confesso la mia ignoranza. Non so chi sia la Murgia.


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Confesso la mia ignoranza. Non so chi sia la Murgia.


una che pensa (vabbeh pensare e Murgia nella stessa frase non ci dovrebbero stare) che se vai a letto con uno di destra sei da linciare.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Murgia a parte, che cos'è una gattamorta?
La gattamorta apparentemente è una ragazza moralmente irreprensibile, che ti sembra amica se sei donna, che sembra ti stia dietro se sei uomo.
poi scopri che fa le moine a te e a altri, ogni volta per ottenere un favore, qualcosa.
E' quella che porti a casa facendo 200 km al termine di una festa. E anche se tu ci hai sperato fino all'ultimo, dopo tante parole mielose e complimenti, non te la dà, né te la darà mai.
E' l'amica del cuore della tua fidanzata che ti consola quando lei ti fa un torto, per poi baciarti e portarti a letto, ovviamente di nascosto dalla sua amica.
E' quella capace di sedurti, perché una gatta morta deve essere seducente, ma solo fino al punto a cui vuole arrivare lei, mai a quello che vorresti tu, perché a lei interessa solo sé stessa.
E' una ragazza apparentemente timida e tranquilla, dimessa nell'abbigliamento finché non ha convenienza a mutarsi in vamp,  perfida di carattere, che gioca sull'istinto naturale, paterno e protettivo, di tutti gli uomini che incontra, che sa gestire nella maniera più proficua, mentre è amicona con le donne, della cui ingenuità sei approfitta.
E' quella che tutti credono sia in una certa maniera, ma di fatto risulta pericolosissima.
Sia per gli uomini che per le donne.
In poche parole, è una stronza che non sembra tale ed è pertanto molto più insidiosa più chi  mostra apertamente di esserlo.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Confesso la mia ignoranza. Non so chi sia la Murgia.


Idem


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Scrittrice, giornalista, nata in Azione Cattolica, nota per i toni un po' estremi con cui commenta, soprattutto nei confronti del genere maschile, insidiosa protagonista di meme e condivisioni sui social, si è creato un personaggio senza sfumature, che si può amare o odiare
.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono anche quelle che ti fanno sentire unico e che le capisce d le protegge. Una gattina insomma


La gattamorta è odiata dalle donne che la sanno riconoscere.
Perché è quella che ti frega il ragazzo dietro le spalle, che fa la carina con te per poi sparlarti dietro, è quella che nel lavoro ti fa le scarpe anche se ti sembra tanto amica, è quella che diventa capo, fa carriera, senza avere alcuna dote se non quella di ingannare un po' tutti e sembrare tanto brava, tanto dolce, tanto intelligente e modesta...
La gattamorta per essere tale deve attrarre e ingannare un sacco di gente tra quelli che conosce e incontra.
La gattamorta non litiga mai, e se lo fa accade solo quando viene scoperta e con chi la scopre, mentre con gli altri fa la vittima.
Altrimenti è una stronza qualsiasi.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

A me colpisce  (ho provato a googlare poco fa) come la prospettiva con cui si costruisce una sorta di identikit della gatta morta sia sempre f e m m i n i l e.
Per cui, che so? Hai una amica gattamorta? Attenta! .
Se ho una amica gattamorta, al limite le farò notare certi suoi comportamenti laddove vedo che le si ritorcono eventualmente contro, per il resto cazzi suoi e degli uomini che la frequentano, al limite.
E invece pare che la gattamorta sia un problema femminile.
Boh...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La gattamorta è odiata dalle donne che la sanno riconoscere.
> Perché è quella che ti frega il ragazzo dietro le spalle, che fa la carina con te per poi sparlarti dietro, è quella che nel lavoro ti fa le scarpe anche se ti sembra tanto amica, è quella che diventa capo, fa carriera, senza avere alcuna dote se non quella di ingannare un po' tutti e sembrare tanto brava, tanto dolce, tanto intelligente e modesta...
> La gattamorta per essere tale deve attrarre e ingannare un sacco di gente tra quelli che conosce e incontra.
> La gattamorta non litiga mai, e se lo fa accade solo quando viene scoperta e con chi la scopre, mentre con gli altri fa la vittima.
> Altrimenti è una stronza qualsiasi.


Se mi ruba il ragazzo una gatta morta posso solo ringraziarla perché stavo con un coglione e  non lo sapevo 
Idem sulla carriera. 
Zero invidia per donne così mi dispiace solo che squalificano la categoria femminile
Sono però utili a capire chi sono gli uomini da non frequentare


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me colpisce  (ho provato a googlare poco fa) come la prospettiva con cui si costruisce una sorta di identikit della gatta morta sia sempre f e m m i n i l e.
> Per cui, che so? Hai una amica gattamorta? Attenta! .
> Se ho una amica gattamorta, al limite le farò notare certi suoi comportamenti laddove vedo che le si ritorcono eventualmente contro, per il resto cazzi suoi e degli uomini che la frequentano, al limite.
> E invece pare che la gattamorta sia un problema femminile.
> Boh...


Lo è. Perché se hai l'amica che tu credi tale e intanto alla prima litigata a cui ti dà ragione, dietro le quinte va dal tuo ragazza e ribalta la frittata per poi fare la miciona con l'intento di portarselo a letto è anche un tuo problema.
Lo è, quando hai una che nel lavoro si fa strada non lavorando come te, ma conquistandosi le simpatie e l'ammirazione di chi conta, il tutto nascondendo una mediocrità che emergerà negativamente anche nei tuoi confronti, perché ovviamente tu non potrai mai dimostrare di essere migliore di lei, perché altrimenti ti annienterà.
Lo è quando tu le confiderai che ti piace da morire un ragazzo e lei senza far troppo rumore se lo porterà a letto prima di te.
Perché questa è la gattamorta. Per definizione.
E conta sia sulla fiducia che genera "naturalmente" nel mondo femminile, sia nell'attrazione di quello maschile.
Il fatto di proporsi come vittima è una caratteristica che va a sollecitare istinto materno nelle donne e paterno negli uomini e fa leva sulla fiducia altrui.
E la gattamorta è tale perché non si palesa mai, e te ne accorgi quando ormai è troppo tardi.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se mi ruba il ragazzo una gatta morta posso solo ringraziarla perché stavo con un coglione e  non lo sapevo
> Idem sulla carriera.
> Zero invidia per donne così mi dispiace solo che squalificano la categoria femminile
> Sono però utili a capire chi sono gli uomini da non frequentare


Le gattemorte le vedi solo quando si sono mangiati i topi.
Solo allora capisci l'inganno. Forse.
Se lo comprendi prima non è una gattamorta. E' una stronza.
La Murgia per esempio è stronza, ma non gattamorta.
Si palesa subito per quello che è. Sai già cosa ti aspetti.
Tipica Gattamorta Miss Leggerezza. Usciva con me, poi faceva la carina con mia moglie, intanto si cuoceva anche un altro con cui andare a letto, suo marito non sapeva niente. Grande scroccatrice.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo è. Perché se hai l'amica che tu credi tale e intanto alla prima litigata a cui ti dà ragione, dietro le quinte va dal tuo ragazza e ribalta la frittata per poi fare la miciona con l'intento di portarselo a letto è anche un tuo problema.
> Lo è, quando hai una che nel lavoro si fa strada non lavorando come te, ma conquistandosi le simpatie e l'ammirazione di chi conta, il tutto nascondendo una mediocrità che emergerà negativamente anche nei tuoi confronti, perché ovviamente tu non potrai mai dimostrare di essere migliore di lei, perché altrimenti ti annienterà.
> Lo è quando tu le confiderai che ti piace da morire un ragazzo e lei senza far troppo rumore se lo porterà a letto prima di te.
> Perché questa è la gattamorta. Per definizione.
> ...


Boh. Questa e' una stronza, una opportunista, una falsa, una... chiamala come vuoi. Ma fare la gattamorta secondo me implica una relazione con l'altro genere. Mi stupisce vedere nel 90% dei casi una gattamorta descritta dalla parte delle donne.
Che poi purtroppo è un problema  (secondo me è tale) che non si limita al gattamortismo. L'omo che ad esempio fa il piacione, chissà perché ottiene una prevalenza di descrizioni al femminile. Eppure anche lui col suo modo di fare può essere (più o meno indirettamente) stronzo verso altri uomini.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se mi ruba il ragazzo una gatta morta posso solo ringraziarla perché stavo con un coglione e  non lo sapevo
> Idem sulla carriera.
> Zero invidia per donne così mi dispiace solo che squalificano la categoria femminile
> Sono però utili a capire chi sono gli uomini da non frequentare


Ma perché squalificano una categoria?
Quanti uomini di merda ci stanno in giro? Squalificano altri?


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Questa e' una stronza, una opportunista, una falsa, una... chiamala come vuoi. Ma fare la gattamorta secondo me implica una relazione con l'altro genere. Mi stupisce vedere nel 90% dei casi una gattamorta descritta dalla parte delle donne.
> Che poi purtroppo è un problema  (secondo me è tale) che non si limita al gattamortismo. L'omo che ad esempio fa il piacione, chissà perché ottiene una prevalenza di descrizioni al femminile. Eppure anche lui col suo modo di fare può essere (più o meno indirettamente) stronzo verso altri uomini.


Ecco, il piacione è quasi il corrispondente al maschile. Esattamente.
Solo che non sempre il piacione è stronzo.
Per essere tale deve avere una certa dose di falsità.
Un piacione baciapile o leccapiedi, ecco, va meglio.
Quello che fa il mellifluo col capo, sembra fedele e moralista poi ci prova di nascosto con tutte, ti si propone come amico poi ci prova con tua moglie, ti chiede un prestito perché sembra in difficoltà ma non lo è...
Il Gassman del Sorpasso.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Questa e' una stronza, una opportunista, una falsa, una... chiamala come vuoi. Ma fare la gattamorta secondo me implica una relazione con l'altro genere. Mi stupisce vedere nel 90% dei casi una gattamorta descritta dalla parte delle donne.
> Che poi purtroppo è un problema  (secondo me è tale) che non si limita al gattamortismo. L'omo che ad esempio fa il piacione, chissà perché ottiene una prevalenza di descrizioni al femminile. Eppure anche lui col suo modo di fare può essere (più o meno indirettamente) stronzo verso altri uomini.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nei Promessi Sposi, è il conte Attilio a dare della gatta morta a Fra' Cristoforo. Chi è la gatta morta, in realtà?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Il presupposto sbagliato di fondo è che siamo tutti uguali. Io proteggo tutti, uomini donne e bambini. È il mio ruolo. In cambio pretendo obbedienza. È il ruolo di chi accetta di essere protetto da me. Non è che si nasce tutti quanti leoni per forza. E non c'è disonore nell'essere topo e fuggire dal gatto. Nella seduzione è la stessa cosa. Ci sono donne con cui sono finito a letto, ho avuto rapporti pluriennali, Ci ho fatto pure matrimonio e figli in un caso, con le quali il rapporto era di parità e volendo anche di competizione. Sono irresistibilmente attratto dalle donne che mi sfidano, sei con queste devo imbastire un rapporto. Ma se una fa la gatta morta come strategia di seduzione perché le piace farsi corteggiare non ci trovo assolutamente niente di male. Anche perché la gattamorta quintessenziale, quella descritta dall'intelletualucola di turno, dopo le prime tre serate ti ha fatto vedere tutto il repertorio è già alla quarta entra in fase di accollo. Di lì, si sparisce.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La gattamorta è odiata dalle donne che la sanno riconoscere.
> Perché è quella che ti frega il ragazzo dietro le spalle, che fa la carina con te per poi sparlarti dietro, è quella che nel lavoro ti fa le scarpe anche se ti sembra tanto amica, è quella che diventa capo, fa carriera, senza avere alcuna dote se non quella di ingannare un po' tutti e sembrare tanto brava, tanto dolce, tanto intelligente e modesta...
> La gattamorta per essere tale deve attrarre e ingannare un sacco di gente tra quelli che conosce e incontra.
> La gattamorta non litiga mai, e se lo fa accade solo quando viene scoperta e con chi la scopre, mentre con gli altri fa la vittima.
> Altrimenti è una stronza qualsiasi.


Sono talmente ignorante in materia che riconoscerei una gatta morta ( chiedo scusa agli animalisti) solo se dovessi vedere un gatto di genere femminile passato a miglior vita


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il presupposto sbagliato di fondo è che siamo tutti uguali. Io proteggo tutti, uomini donne e bambini. È il mio ruolo. In cambio pretendo obbedienza. È il ruolo di chi accetta di essere protetto da me. Non è che si nasce tutti quanti leoni per forza. E non c'è disonore nell'essere topo e fuggire dal gatto. Nella seduzione è la stessa cosa. Ci sono donne con cui sono finito a letto, ho avuto rapporti pluriennali, Ci ho fatto pure matrimonio e figli in un caso, con le quali il rapporto era di parità e volendo anche di competizione. Sono irresistibilmente attratto dalle donne che mi sfidano, sei con queste devo imbastire un rapporto. Ma se una fa la gatta morta come strategia di seduzione perché le piace farsi corteggiare non ci trovo assolutamente niente di male. *Anche perché la gattamorta quintessenziale, quella descritta dall'intelletualucola di turno, dopo le prime tre serate ti ha fatto vedere tutto il repertorio è già alla quarta entra in fase di accollo. Di lì, si sparisce.*


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le gattemorte le vedi solo quando si sono mangiati i topi.
> Solo allora capisci l'inganno. Forse.
> Se lo comprendi prima non è una gattamorta. E' una stronza.
> La Murgia per esempio è stronza, ma non gattamorta.
> ...


Questo vale per gli uomini 
Ti ho dimostrato ampiamente che le riconosco in breve tempo


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il presupposto sbagliato di fondo è che siamo tutti uguali. Io proteggo tutti, uomini donne e bambini. È il mio ruolo. In cambio pretendo obbedienza. È il ruolo di chi accetta di essere protetto da me. Non è che si nasce tutti quanti leoni per forza. E non c'è disonore nell'essere topo e fuggire dal gatto. Nella seduzione è la stessa cosa. Ci sono donne con cui sono finito a letto, ho avuto rapporti pluriennali, Ci ho fatto pure matrimonio e figli in un caso, con le quali il rapporto era di parità e volendo anche di competizione. Sono irresistibilmente attratto dalle donne che mi sfidano, sei con queste devo imbastire un rapporto. Ma se una fa la gatta morta come strategia di seduzione perché le piace farsi corteggiare non ci trovo assolutamente niente di male. Anche perché la gattamorta quintessenziale, quella descritta dall'intelletualucola di turno, dopo le prime tre serate ti ha fatto vedere tutto il repertorio è già alla quarta entra in fase di accollo. Di lì, si sparisce.


Ecco un punto di vista maschile.
Difatti peraltro sei allineato su quello che si potrebbe trovare a proposito delle gattemorte su playboy  (ora banalizzo, ma è funzionale al mio discorso).
Chettefrega? Se ottieni bene, se non ottieni non ci perdi tempo. Il problema sta nel non farsi rincoglionire stando appresso.
Beh... Se si prova a googlare "gattamorta", escono fuori robe tipo:
- hai una amica gattamorta?
- donna moderna;
- vanity fair
Potrei continuare.
Essendo che l'etimologia del termine è diretta al genere femminile, (gattamorto ancora non l'ho sentito) e' manco tanto implicito il riferimento relazionale verso l'altro genere. Chissà perché i maggiori problemi se li fanno le donne.
Se piglio "piacione", sono sempre le donne a occuparsene di più, laddove al limite un altro uomo strizza l'occhio in segno di intesa al piacione di turno.
Mi domando perché siano tutti problemi delle donne.
Se ho una amica gattamorta, il fatto stesso che mi sia amica evidentemente supera il suo modo di fare. Se me la mette in quel posto fregandomi l'uomo, e' una stronza e bona.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché squalificano una categoria?
> Quanti uomini di merda ci stanno in giro? Squalificano altri?


Ms essendo donna mi infastidisce che squalifichino la mia di categoria
Gli uomini penseranno Alla loro


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il presupposto sbagliato di fondo è che siamo tutti uguali. Io proteggo tutti, uomini donne e bambini. È il mio ruolo. In cambio pretendo obbedienza. È il ruolo di chi accetta di essere protetto da me. Non è che si nasce tutti quanti leoni per forza. E non c'è disonore nell'essere topo e fuggire dal gatto. Nella seduzione è la stessa cosa. Ci sono donne con cui sono finito a letto, ho avuto rapporti pluriennali, Ci ho fatto pure matrimonio e figli in un caso, con le quali il rapporto era di parità e volendo anche di competizione. Sono irresistibilmente attratto dalle donne che mi sfidano, sei con queste devo imbastire un rapporto. Ma se una fa la gatta morta come strategia di seduzione perché le piace farsi corteggiare non ci trovo assolutamente niente di male. Anche perché la gattamorta quintessenziale, quella descritta dall'intelletualucola di turno, dopo le prime tre serate ti ha fatto vedere tutto il repertorio è già alla quarta entra in fase di accollo. Di lì, si sparisce.


La gattamorta sparisce quando capisce che ha tirato troppo la corda e a quel punto dovrebbe dartela
Ma non avendo intenzione fin dall’inizio di dartela, sparisce


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se ho una amica gattamorta, il fatto stesso che mi sia amica evidentemente supera il suo modo di fare. Se me la mette in quel posto fregandomi l'uomo, e' una stronza e bona.


Perché come donna avere l'amica gatta morta ti prepara a una serie di colpi bassi che neppure riesci a  immaginare.
Mia figlia ne aveva una.
Dolce, carina, sempre presente.
In casa con me era educatissima, gentile, un amore.
Con mia moglie una vera signorina.
Poi andava in giro a sparlare, a dire di tutto, soprattutto cose false, ma, ovviamente, solo relative a   mia moglie e mia figlia, perché - ovviamente - degli uomini, che le sono utili, tendenzialmente non sparla.
Su mia figlia agiva usando i sensi di colpa. Era una stronza ma dava della stronza a lei.
Quando abbiamo capito tutto, ovviamente l'abbiamo esclusa dalla nostra vita.
Come noi, tanti altri, fino a quando non ha cominciato a fare la vittima lamentandosi che era sola, e intanto si faceva i selfie in topless per far vedere che aveva le tette mentre le altre no.
E' una gattamorta in erba, perché si è fatta beccare subito.
Dalle qualche anno e sarà una vera professionista della perfidia nascosta.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Posso dirvi che non ho capito il senso di questo 3d? 
In genere perché faccio fatica a considerare profondamente le distinzioni tra maschi e femmine .. ci sono , ma le vedo a fatica ..e mi sento affine a entrambi i generi ...
Posta questa premessa , sono consapevole però che molte delle caratteristiche che in una donna la fanno descrivere (soprattutto dalle donne ) come stronza..in un uomo sono considerate delle qualità . lei è stronza... lui è tosto ...
Lei è gattamorta , lui una simpatica canaglia ...
Rimane sempre una certezza.. che nella conta complessiva , stesse caratteristiche nel genere femminile sono negativizzate rispetto al genere maschile . Lui fa carriera anche se non dotato ? Ti dicono che è una dote anche quella .... lei fa carriera per lo stesso motivo (ricordo che i soft skill contano l’80% nel successo in azienda ..quindi magari anche la gatta morta lì ha ... invece di essere un bravo tecnico che sta sul casso a tutti )..  ma forse è perché l’ha data via ...
Mah..


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ms essendo donna mi infastidisce che squalifichino la mia di categoria
> Gli uomini penseranno Alla loro


Capisco il tuo discorso, l'ho pure lungamente condiviso. Ma non ha senso, SE NON per il fatto che ti sta particolarmente sui coglioni questo modo di fare. Ma sono pronta a scommettere che pure il corrispondente maschile ti sta particolarmente sui coglioni. Ma al di fuori della antipatia che tutto  "amplifica", per me è un discorso che non ha un vero senso... Un intero genere, privo peraltro di sottoinsiemi che lo circoscrivono, non può essere squalificato da un atteggiamento...


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Scrittrice, giornalista, nata in Azione Cattolica, nota per i toni un po' estremi con cui commenta, soprattutto nei confronti del genere maschile, insidiosa protagonista di meme e condivisioni sui social, si è creato un personaggio senza sfumature, che si può amare o odiare
> .View attachment 8473View attachment 8474


no si può solo compatire per la demenza.   l'odio è un sentimento troppo impegnativo per una nullità del genere


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, l'ho pure lungamente condiviso. Ma non ha senso, SE NON per il fatto che ti sta particolarmente sui coglioni questo modo di fare. Ma sono pronta a scommettere che pure il corrispondente maschile ti sta particolarmente sui coglioni. Ma al di fuori della antipatia che tutto  "amplifica", per me è un discorso che non ha un vero senso... Un intero genere, privo peraltro di sottoinsiemi che lo circoscrivono, non può essere squalificato da un atteggiamento...


No, non viene squalificato.
Il problema è  quando il piacione alla Gassman o la gattamorta alla Marina La Rosa si intortano ben bene gli altri facendo credere di avere doti e qualità che non hanno e tu rimani al palo solo perché pensi che il senso del dovere e la sincerità paghino prima o poi, cosa che non accade quasi mai in ambienti dove hai presenti soggetti di questo genere.
Penso anche alla politica... quante gatte morte ci sono. Altro che Fra' Cristoforo. Uno  è Renzi. A guardarlo sembra uno innocuo...
E' una gatta morta al maschile all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, non viene squalificato.
> Il problema è  quando il piacione alla Gassman o la gattamorta alla Marina La Rosa si intortano ben bene gli altri facendo credere di avere doti e qualità che non hanno e tu rimani al palo solo perché pensi che il senso del dovere e la sincerità paghino prima o poi, cosa che non accade quasi mai in ambienti dove hai presenti soggetti di questo genere.
> Penso anche alla politica... quante gatte morte ci sono. Altro che Fra' Cristoforo. Uno  è Renzi. A guardarlo sembra uno innocuo...
> E' una gatta morta al maschile all'ennesima potenza.


Ma sono d'accordo, ma non c'entra niente con il discorso.
Se poi vogliamo forzare quella che è l'etimologia del termine e parlare di persone occhei. Ma non mi sembrava quello il discorso.
Gattamorta.
La gattamorta e' donna.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> no si può solo compatire per la demenza.   l'odio è un sentimento troppo impegnativo per una nullità del genere


La Murgia in punto gattamorta e' perfettamente allineata con i vari articoli (per il 90% scritti da donne) che vedono nel gattamortismo (non nella doppiezza, falsità, ambiguità, spregiudicatezza, furbizia al limite) un problema.
Tu da uomo le gattemorte le vedi tutto sto gran problema?


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sono d'accordo, ma non c'entra niente con il discorso.
> Se poi vogliamo forzare quella che è l'etimologia del termine e parlare di persone occhei. Ma non mi sembrava quello il discorso.
> Gattamorta.
> La gattamorta e' donna.


Per Esopo, dalla cui favola deriva il termine, il gatto era maschio, o più facilmente, di genere indefinito.
Manzoni in effetti lo usa come riferimento a Fra' Cristoforo.
E' un atteggiamento molto più diffuso nel genere femminile, ma la Treccani non fa distinzioni in tal senso, per cui il significato si può estendere anche ad alcuni comportamenti maschili. Ho citato Renzi perché ne è l'archetipo (al contrario di Berlusconi, che è palesemente un piacione stronzo,).
Non è in effetti un comportamento comunque molto maschile, di solito è difficile che un uomo si mostri innocuo pur essendo altro.
"C'era una casa piena di topi. Lo venne a sapere un gatto, che andò a stabilirvisi e, prendendoli uno alla volta se li mangiava. I topi, oggetto di quella sistematica distruzione, si rimpiattavano nelle loro tane, finché il gatto, non arrivando più a prenderli, capì che bisognava farli uscire fuori con qualche tranello. Perciò salì sopra un piolo e lasciandosi penzolare giù fingeva di essere morto. Ma quando un topo facendo capolino lo scorse, esclamò: - Caro mio, puoi diventare anche un sacco, ma noi vicino a te non ci verremo!Questa favola mostra come gli uomini prudenti, una volta fatta esperienza della malvagità di qualcuno, non si lasciano più ingannare dalle sue finzioni." (Esopo)


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La Murgia in punto gattamorta e' perfettamente allineata con i vari articoli (per il 90% scritti da donne) che vedono nel gattamortismo (non nella doppiezza, falsità, ambiguità, spregiudicatezza, furbizia al limite) un problema.
> Tu da uomo le gattemorte le vedi tutto sto gran problema?


Se ce l'hai nell'ambito lavorativo o familiare, ovvero ambiti dai quali è difficile disfarsene, sì. Negli altri, dopo un po', capisci e fai la tara.
Con l'esperienza e molto disincanto le eviti a priori.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, l'ho pure lungamente condiviso. Ma non ha senso, SE NON per il fatto che ti sta particolarmente sui coglioni questo modo di fare. Ma sono pronta a scommettere che pure il corrispondente maschile ti sta particolarmente sui coglioni. Ma al di fuori della antipatia che tutto  "amplifica", per me è un discorso che non ha un vero senso... Un intero genere, privo peraltro di sottoinsiemi che lo circoscrivono, non può essere squalificato da un atteggiamento...


Da donna mi danno più fastidio i comportamenti negativi delle donne perché si finisce per fare di tutta l’erba un fascio e in quel fascio ci sono anche io


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per Esopo, dalla cui favola deriva il termine, il gatto era maschio, o più facilmente, di genere indefinito.
> Manzoni in effetti lo usa come riferimento a Fra' Cristoforo.
> E' un atteggiamento molto più diffuso nel genere femminile, ma la Treccani non fa distinzioni in tal senso, per cui il significato si può estendere anche ad alcuni comportamenti maschili. Ho citato Renzi perché ne è l'archetipo (al contrario di Berlusconi, che è palesemente un piacione stronzo,).
> Non è in effetti un comportamento comunque molto maschile, di solito è difficile che un uomo si mostri innocuo pur essendo altro.
> "C'era una casa piena di topi. Lo venne a sapere un gatto, che andò a stabilirvisi e, prendendoli uno alla volta se li mangiava. I topi, oggetto di quella sistematica distruzione, si rimpiattavano nelle loro tane, finché il gatto, non arrivando più a prenderli, capì che bisognava farli uscire fuori con qualche tranello. Perciò salì sopra un piolo e lasciandosi penzolare giù fingeva di essere morto. Ma quando un topo facendo capolino lo scorse, esclamò: - Caro mio, puoi diventare anche un sacco, ma noi vicino a te non ci verremo!Questa favola mostra come gli uomini prudenti, una volta fatta esperienza della malvagità di qualcuno, non si lasciano più ingannare dalle sue finzioni." (Esopo)


Pensa un po' te, da Esopo innanzi, quanta strada che ha fatto. 
La Treccani non distingue, ma il substrato che lo connette a un genere e' evidente. PER ME possono essere un problema le persone che con l'inganno, la scaltrezza, la furbizia eccetera mi soffiano opportunità. Se lo fanno usando la loro posizione di vicinanza A ME, parlo di slealtà. Le persone che sono sleali tendo a eliminarle, a meno che non me le debba proprio tenere. Comunque curioso  (anche inquietante) che si sia giunti a un genere. La donna falsa, scaltra eccetera che insidia il maschio  (che perlopiù se ne frega) mettendola in culo alle donne. 
A me i piacioni a volte confondono ma, nelle relazioni più intime, così come nel lavoro, ho imparato a farci attenzione. Anche ad imparare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nei Promessi Sposi, è il conte Attilio a dare della gatta morta a Fra' Cristoforo. Chi è la gatta morta, in realtà?
> View attachment 8476


Visto chi usa la definizione “gatta morta” per il Manzoni è una locuzione che definisce chi la usa.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da donna mi danno più fastidio i comportamenti negativi delle donne perché si finisce per fare di tutta l’erba un fascio e in quel fascio ci sono anche io


Boh. Da donna, se devo proprio collegare un qualcosa di negativo a un genere, mi preoccupo di più di quello che penso possa creare più problemi A ME. Sinceramente anche uno che mi valuta per una  "nomea" che non mi appartiene... Che si fotta, che il problema è tutto suo


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto chi usa la definizione “gatta morta” per il Manzoni è una locuzione che definisce chi la usa.


Eh sì, il Manzoni in questo è molto "fine".


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché come donna avere l'amica gatta morta ti prepara a una serie di colpi bassi che neppure riesci a  immaginare.
> Mia figlia ne aveva una.
> Dolce, carina, sempre presente.
> In casa con me era educatissima, gentile, un amore.
> ...


Scusami, ma una definizione del genere di una bambina fa un po’ schifo. La descrizione, non la bambina.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami, ma una definizione del genere di una bambina fa un po’ schifo. La descrizione, non la bambina.


Concordo.
Anche perché è la descrizione di una stronzetta, di una invidiosa, di una sparlona, ma boh... Gattamorta?


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La Murgia in punto gattamorta e' perfettamente allineata con i vari articoli (per il 90% scritti da donne) che vedono nel gattamortismo (non nella doppiezza, falsità, ambiguità, spregiudicatezza, furbizia al limite) un problema.
> Tu da uomo le gattemorte le vedi tutto sto gran problema?


come sempre, da devoto alla termodinamica e da ex studente di giurisprudenza so che le gattemorte non puntano a caso.   sono un problema per chi ha dei soldi e poco cervello


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami, ma una definizione del genere di una bambina fa un po’ schifo. La descrizione, non la bambina.


Se è così, e ormai lo sanno tutti che è così, non è colpa mia.
Ha fatto soffrire parecchie persone.
Mia figlia ha pianto parecchie volte per lei, che credeva sua amica.
Pure un'altra sua amica, tra l'altro una ragazza con disturbi accertati del comportamento, ha vissuto un periodo di forte disagio (era arrivata all'autolesionismo) a causa sua.
Mia moglie è stata presa in giro in una storia di Instagram, quindi davanti a centinaia di follower, per le labbra sottili.
Lo ha fatto con tutti.
Avrà pure un disagio, ma se esprime facendo male sempre e solo ad altre donne o ragazze, è comprensibile che vi sia una reazione di esclusione da parte loro.
Con i ragazzi, soprattutto quelli delle altre, fa la gattona. Qualcuno ovviamente c'è stato.
Una che tendenzialmente sembra gentile, educata e a cui daresti la tua fiducia e poi si rivela una (piccola) iena di 13 anni, come la vogliamo chiamare?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posso dirvi che non ho capito il senso di questo 3d?
> In genere perché faccio fatica a considerare profondamente le distinzioni tra maschi e femmine .. ci sono , ma le vedo a fatica ..e mi sento affine a entrambi i generi ...
> Posta questa premessa , sono consapevole però che molte delle caratteristiche che in una donna la fanno descrivere (soprattutto dalle donne ) come stronza..in un uomo sono considerate delle qualità . lei è stronza... lui è tosto ...
> Lei è gattamorta , lui una simpatica canaglia ...
> ...


Non hai capito.
La gatta morta non la dà.
Quella che fa carriera dandola è una troia.
Una che non la dà e sta sulle sue è una figa di legno.
Se una la dà e non fa carriera è una troia pure lei, ma scema.
Una che la dà senza alcun vantaggio e senza farsi pregare è perfetta.
Questo naturalmente secondo gli uomini.
E le donne si adeguano in questo mondo in funzione maschile in cui vali se scopi, senza creare problemi, perché se hai qualche problema ti becchi una delle definizioni di cui sopra oppure sei un cesso a pedali che non sa neanche darla via.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, non viene squalificato.
> Il problema è  quando il piacione alla Gassman o la gattamorta alla Marina La Rosa si intortano ben bene gli altri facendo credere di avere doti e qualità che non hanno e tu rimani al palo solo perché pensi che il senso del dovere e la sincerità paghino prima o poi, cosa che non accade quasi mai in ambienti dove hai presenti soggetti di questo genere.
> Penso anche alla politica... quante gatte morte ci sono. Altro che Fra' Cristoforo. Uno  è Renzi. A guardarlo sembra uno innocuo...
> E' una gatta morta al maschile all'ennesima potenza.


Il senso del dovere è darla a chi la voleva?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> come sempre, da devoto alla termodinamica e da ex studente di giurisprudenza so che le gattemorte non puntano a caso.   sono un problema per chi ha dei soldi e poco cervello


Sottovaluti che in virtù di opportunismo spiccio i bersagli possono essere anche privi di soldi  (ma dispensare comunque favori) e pure dotati di cervello, ma rincoglioniti dall'ammmore. Capita, ad ambo i generi (mi astraggo un attimo dalla parola "gattamorta"). Ma se non te lo trovi in casa e lo riconosci, non è tutto sto problema. Torno a gattamorta, però. Se una gattamorta ti fissa melensa negli occhi, e ti chiede se le puoi prestare la macchina per un paio di giorni, che insomma ti trova interessante, ma lei è una che ci deve pensare, ma (testuale. ) considera l'ipotesi di dartela... Ah. Macchina nuova di pacca, e sera dopo in programma di usarla per uscire con gli amici.
Tu che fai?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La Murgia in punto gattamorta e' perfettamente allineata con i vari articoli (per il 90% scritti da donne) che vedono nel gattamortismo (non nella doppiezza, falsità, ambiguità, spregiudicatezza, furbizia al limite) un problema.
> Tu da uomo le gattemorte le vedi tutto sto gran problema?


Altroché se c’è il problema per il maschio, la gatta morta non la dà.
È la protagonista di quelle “simpatiche” vignette o meme o battute che parlano di una che, dopo essere uscita con te (uomo) ha deciso che non le piaci abbastanza da venire a letto con te. È gatta morta perché ti (a te maschio) ha fatto perdere tempo (e soldi, se non altro la benzina) per NIENTE, mentre con l’equivalente avresti avuto almeno un pompino da una seria che sa ripagare le gentili attenzioni.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso del dovere è darla a chi la voleva?


L'onestà è puntare gli occhi su una sola persona e darla solo a quella.
La gattamorta ha invece sempre un codazzo di uomini, talvolta anche impegnati, facendo credere loro di essere interessata o comunque non smentendoli mai quando ci provano. In un ufficio è quella adorata da tutti, tanto brava, soprattutto a fare i suoi interessi.
La riconosci perché è quella che ti dice "Dai, vediamoci per fare questo" e poi al momento buono sparisce sempre con una scusa credibilissima. 
Perché altrimenti se esce per davvero il gioco si palesa e finisce presto. 
La gatta morta trova sempre qualcuno che la difende, perché è amabilissima, ma è una gran bugiarda, perfida e maligna.
Solo molto abile a mascherarsi.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se è così, e ormai lo sanno tutti che è così, non è colpa mia.
> Ha fatto soffrire parecchie persone.
> Mia figlia ha pianto parecchie volte per lei, che credeva sua amica.
> Pure un'altra sua amica, tra l'altro una ragazza con disturbi accertati del comportamento, ha vissuto un periodo di forte disagio (era arrivata all'autolesionismo) a causa sua.
> ...


Tutto tranne che gattamorta.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se una gattamorta ti fissa melensa negli occhi, e ti chiede se le puoi prestare la macchina per un paio di giorni, che insomma ti trova interessante, ma lei è una che ci deve pensare, ma (testuale. ) considera l'ipotesi di dartela... Ah. Macchina nuova di pacca, e sera dopo in programma di usarla per uscire con gli amici.
> Tu che fai?


La macchina col cazzo.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tutto tranne che gattamorta.


Una che sembra un angelo ma in realtà è una stronza più di tutte è una gatta morta. Poi puoi darle le attenuanti dell'età, però davvero credi che a 20 o 30 anni sarà diversa?
Per definizione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La Murgia in punto gattamorta e' perfettamente allineata con i vari articoli (per il 90% scritti da donne) che vedono nel gattamortismo (non nella doppiezza, falsità, ambiguità, spregiudicatezza, furbizia al limite) un problema.
> Tu da uomo le gattemorte le vedi tutto sto gran problema?


Poi dal punto di vista femminile (in un ottica in cui il maschio è un premio che ti devi meritare accontentandolo in ogni modo è dichiarandoti pure contenta) la gatta morta è quella di cui sopra, ma anche quella che la dà. Oppure, come racconta la Murgia (che con questo articolo livoroso ha definito solo se stessa perfettamente integrata al mondo maschile che simula di combattere) è quella che ha conquistato qualcuno semplicemente essendo come è senza bisogno di adeguarsi studiando le formazioni. Da adulti è quella che piace anche se non accontenta il maschio.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'onestà è puntare gli occhi su una sola persona e darla solo a quella.
> La gattamorta ha invece sempre un codazzo di uomini, talvolta anche impegnati, facendo credere loro di essere interessata o comunque non smentendoli mai quando ci provano. In un ufficio è quella adorata da tutti, tanto brava, soprattutto a fare i suoi interessi.


Magari una libera.
Per voi (lo hai scritto tu) invece in fase di conoscenza e' assolutamente normale e sano buttare l'amo almeno in quattro cantoni per pesare prima cosa abbocca.
Ma figuriamoci! 
(sta diventando grottesco sto treddi )


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi dal punto di vista femminile (in un ottica in cui il maschio è un premio che ti devi meritare accontentandolo in ogni modo è dichiarandoti pure contenta) la gatta morta è quella di cui sopra, ma anche quella che la dà. Oppure, come racconta la Murgia (che con questo articolo livoroso ha definito solo se stessa perfettamente integrata al mondo maschile che simula di combattere) è quella che ha conquistato qualcuno semplicemente essendo come è senza bisogno di adeguarsi studiando le formazioni. *Da adulti è quella che piace anche se non accontenta il maschio.*


Una che piace perché è figa ma mantiene le distanze non è gattamorta.
E, per precisione, una donna se la dà accontenta sé stessa, non il maschio.
Anche secondo Lacan.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La gattamorta sparisce quando capisce che ha tirato troppo la corda e a quel punto dovrebbe dartela
> Ma non avendo intenzione fin dall’inizio di dartela, sparisce


Ma certo che te la da. Mica é quella la scriminante


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Magari una libera.
> Per voi (lo hai scritto tu) invece in fase di conoscenza *e' assolutamente normale e sano buttare l'amo almeno in quattro cantoni per pesare prima cosa abbocca.*
> Ma figuriamoci!
> (sta diventando grottesco sto treddi )


In che film?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì, il Manzoni in questo è molto "fine".


Non è fine. La fa usare a chi squalifica la mitezza. I parlanti infatti incarnano il peggio degli esseri umani e non possono credere che possa esistere uno come frate Cristoforo che giganteggia nel romanzo.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è fine. La fa usare a chi squalifica la mitezza. I parlanti infatti incarnano il peggio degli esseri umani e non possono credere che possa esistere uno come frate Cristoforo che giganteggia nel romanzo.


Quindi non esistono le gatte morte perché chi lo dice degli altri è uno stronzo?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Anche perché è la descrizione di una stronzetta, di una invidiosa, di una sparlona, ma boh... Gattamorta?


In una bambina è il comportamento di una povera creatura che è usata nel triangolare dei genitori o senza un genitore presente e che non sa cosa fare per trovare qualcuno che la apprezzi.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi dal punto di vista femminile (in un ottica in cui il maschio è un premio che ti devi meritare accontentandolo in ogni modo è dichiarandoti pure contenta) la gatta morta è quella di cui sopra, ma anche quella che la dà. Oppure, come racconta la Murgia (che con questo articolo livoroso ha definito solo se stessa perfettamente integrata al mondo maschile che simula di combattere) è quella che ha conquistato qualcuno semplicemente essendo come è senza bisogno di adeguarsi studiando le formazioni. Da adulti è quella che piace anche se non accontenta il maschio.


Io mi stupisco che questi problemi se li facciano perlopiu' le donne. 
Quando più donne capiranno che il mondo non dovrebbe girare (più) attorno alla vista maschile. (ovviamente per loro) finalmente non avremo più  (paradossale eh) ste contrapposizioni di genere. Contestiamo le musulmane, ma ci siamo dentro fino al collo pure noi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se è così, e ormai lo sanno tutti che è così, non è colpa mia.
> Ha fatto soffrire parecchie persone.
> Mia figlia ha pianto parecchie volte per lei, che credeva sua amica.
> Pure un'altra sua amica, tra l'altro una ragazza con disturbi accertati del comportamento, ha vissuto un periodo di forte disagio (era arrivata all'autolesionismo) a causa sua.
> ...


Una bambina con problemi.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In una bambina è il comportamento di una povera creatura che è usata nel triangolare dei genitori o senza un genitore presente e che non sa cosa fare per trovare qualcuno che la apprezzi.


Veramente di persone che l'apprezzavano ne aveva trovate, oltre ai genitori.
Ma come fa una di 13 anni a fare un video sberleffo contro la mamma di una sua amica perché la trova brutta?
Mia moglie non ci ha visto più, dopo che era rimasta a cena e pure a dormire da noi tante volte.
Ed è stata anche educata. Noi abbiamo detto: Ok, ha dei problemi.
Ma visto che i problemi li stava creando a noi - mia figlia piangeva perché umiliata da lei con le altre - le abbiamo solo proibito di frequentarla.
Ora anche mia figlia ha capito cosa è capitato e se ne è distaccata.
Se la vedi di persona è una che sembra un angelo. Educatissima. Ti conquista.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In una bambina è il comportamento di una povera creatura che è usata nel triangolare dei genitori o senza un genitore presente e che non sa cosa fare per trovare qualcuno che la apprezzi.


Può darsi. Però se un amico di mio figlio domani si comportasse così sarebbe anzitutto uno che fa lo stronzo. Poi magari ne uscirebbe anche qualcosa di utile e stimolante  (intendo con mio figlio). Per prima cosa però vorrei che ne pigliasse almeno quanto basta le distanze.


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sottovaluti che in virtù di opportunismo spiccio i bersagli possono essere anche privi di soldi  (ma dispensare comunque favori) e pure dotati di cervello, ma rincoglioniti dall'ammmore. Capita, ad ambo i generi (mi astraggo un attimo dalla parola "gattamorta"). Ma se non te lo trovi in casa e lo riconosci, non è tutto sto problema. Torno a gattamorta, però. Se una gattamorta ti fissa melensa negli occhi, e ti chiede se le puoi prestare la macchina per un paio di giorni, che insomma ti trova interessante, ma lei è una che ci deve pensare, ma (testuale. ) considera l'ipotesi di dartela... Ah. Macchina nuova di pacca, e sera dopo in programma di usarla per uscire con gli amici.
> Tu che fai?


se hai la macchina nuova difficile che tu sia totalmente spiantato.

come direbbe l'esimio Giannazzetti, ci sono cose che una donna non può chiedere prima di un pompino.   prestare l'auto rientra tra queste.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'onestà è puntare gli occhi su una sola persona e darla solo a quella.
> La gattamorta ha invece sempre un codazzo di uomini, talvolta anche impegnati, facendo credere loro di essere interessata o comunque non smentendoli mai quando ci provano. In un ufficio è quella adorata da tutti, tanto brava, soprattutto a fare i suoi interessi.
> La riconosci perché è quella che ti dice "Dai, vediamoci per fare questo" e poi al momento buono sparisce sempre con una scusa credibilissima.
> Perché altrimenti se esce per davvero il gioco si palesa e finisce presto.
> ...


E i gatti vivi sono dei poveri ingenui che volevano solo che gliela desse.


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Veramente di persone che l'apprezzavano ne aveva trovate, oltre ai genitori.
> Ma come fa una di 13 anni a fare un video sberleffo contro la mamma di una sua amica perché la trova brutta?
> Mia moglie non ci ha visto più, dopo che era rimasta a cena e pure a dormire da noi tante volte.
> Ed è stata anche educata. Noi abbiamo detto: Ok, ha dei problemi.
> ...


una che farà carriera.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

Ma.. I gatti morti esistono?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In che film?


Ah, non lo ricordo in che film lo hai scritto   
Ricordo che hai detto che quando si  conoscere e' perfettamente normale uscire anche con più di una alla volta, ovviamente finché si sceglie. E hai pure detto una roba tipo beato chi ha cotanta possibilità di scelta. Mentre per una ragazza /donna ci stanno in media... Cinque pretendenti?   tra i quali in assoluta calma sceglie.


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. I gatti morti esistono?


forse tra i ricchioni, ma non sono pratico.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una che piace perché è figa ma mantiene le distanze non è gattamorta.
> E, per precisione, una donna se la dà accontenta sé stessa, non il maschio.
> Anche secondo Lacan.


Nel contesto non ha importanza che lei stia accontentando se stessa, ha importanza solo che corrisponda alle aspettative maschili.



danny ha detto:


> Quindi non esistono le gatte morte perché chi lo dice degli altri è uno stronzo?


Secondo Manzoni in quel contesto sì.
Normalmente è chi si adegua a un mondo maschile in cui non si illudono i poveri maschi facendoglielo tirare per niente.



danny ha detto:


> Veramente di persone che l'apprezzavano ne aveva trovate, oltre ai genitori.
> Ma come fa una di 13 anni a fare un video sberleffo contro la mamma di una sua amica perché la trova brutta?
> Mia moglie non ci ha visto più, dopo che era rimasta a cena e pure a dormire da noi tante volte.
> Ed è stata anche educata. Noi abbiamo detto: Ok, ha dei problemi.
> ...


Appunto. Io mi sarei domandata perché una bambina si sente in concorrenza con una donna adulta, vecchia ai suoi occhi.
Ne ho conosciute, povere bambine.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. I gatti morti esistono?


Non lo so.
Forse sono i piacioni?
Difficile che un uomo non lo dia.
Però ci sono.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo Manzoni in quel contesto sì.
> Normalmente è chi si adegua a un mondo maschile in cui non si illudono i poveri maschi facendoglielo tirare per niente.


Però se un uomo fa altrettanto codazzo di donne già pronte inginocchiate per fargli un pompino, allora e' un figo a cui chiedere consiglio


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può darsi. Però se un amico di mio figlio domani si comportasse così sarebbe anzitutto uno che fa lo stronzo. Poi magari ne uscirebbe anche qualcosa di utile e stimolante  (intendo con mio figlio). Per prima cosa però vorrei che ne pigliasse almeno quanto basta le distanze.


Non spetta a nessuno fare terapia o compensare con un comportamento di accettazione le carenze affettive ed educative dei bambini altrui. Ma si potrebbe almeno tentare di non applicare categorie adulte ai bambini.
Mia figlia ha avuto una campagna un po’ manipolatrice alla scuola materna, ovviamente non ho detto nulla.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non spetta a nessuno fare terapia o compensare con un comportamento di accettazione le carenze affettive ed educative dei bambini altrui. Ma si potrebbe almeno tentare di non applicare categorie adulte ai bambini.
> Mia figlia ha avuto una campagna un po’ manipolatrice alla scuola materna, ovviamente non ho detto nulla.


Alla materna i bambini sono un po' tutti manipolatori. Altro discorso e'  (come nel caso di  @danny) la compagna che fa soffrire te e i tuoi cari.
Avrà problemi, però intanto se una persona ti fa del male vale la regola di allontanarsene.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma certo che te la da. *Mica é quella la scriminante*


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


>


E allora accattatevilla .
Ma continuo a non capire perché sia un problema femminile.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora accattatevilla .
> Ma continuo a non capire perché sia un problema femminile.


Perché se sei la donna a cui la tua amica frega l'uomo o la dipendente la cui collega fa carriera perché si intorta tutti gli uomini dell'ufficio magari parlando male di te diventa un tuo problema.
Magari quegli uomini dopo 4 o 5 volte che ci provano e non ottengono i risultati sperati commisurati a un interesse che non sapevano essere simulato mollano il colpo.
O magari se la portano a letto, capiscono l'antifona e le danno del lungo, ovviamente tenendosela buona (negli ambienti lavorativi devi gestirtela così, sempre) o magari la tengono come amante dandole ciò che lei vuole. Ma se sei donna te lo becchi sempre nel culo dalle gatte morte, prima o poi, soprattutto se lei comprende che hai qualità e ti vede come rivale.
Se, ovviamente, sei una donna con nessuna ambizione e che se ne sta tranquillamente al suo posto, non devi temere nulla.
Non ti accorgerai manco della sua esistenza.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Alla materna i bambini sono un po' tutti manipolatori. Altro discorso e'  (come nel caso di  @danny) la compagna che fa soffrire te e i tuoi cari.
> Avrà problemi, però intanto se una persona ti fa del male vale la regola di allontanarsene.


Fa soffrire una di tredici anni che prende in giro una adulta per le labbra sottili?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché se sei la donna a cui la tua amica frega l'uomo o la dipendente la cui collega fa carriera perché si intorta tutti gli uomini dell'ufficio magari parlando male di te diventa un tuo problema.
> Magari quegli uomini dopo 4 o 5 volte che ci provano e non ottengono i risultati sperati commisurati a un interesse che non sapevano essere simulato mollano il colpo.
> O magari se la portano a letto, capiscono l'antifona e le danno del lungo, ovviamente tenendosela buona (negli ambienti lavorativi devi gestirtela così, sempre) o magari la tengono come amante dandole ciò che lei vuole. Ma se sei donna te lo becchi sempre nel culo dalle gatte morte, prima o poi, soprattutto se lei comprende che hai qualità e ti vede come rivale.
> Se, ovviamente, sei una donna con nessuna ambizione e che se ne sta tranquillamente al suo posto, non devi temere nulla.
> Non ti accorgerai manco della sua esistenza.


E ci risiamo. Non è gattamorta. E' una stronza, se si diverte a denigrarmi al limite mi diverto pure io, ma non instauro "gare", in cui il presupposto e' l'uomo che mi "promuove". Anche se le posizioni di potere sul lavoro sono perlopiù appannaggio degli uomini, con percentuali direi schiaccianti. Comunque: ho visto qualche caso di quella  "che la da' al capo". Ed è una delle migliori prenotazioni di rapida sortita dal lavoro.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa soffrire una di tredici anni che prende in giro una adulta per le labbra sottili?


Se quella adulta e' mia madre si.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché se sei la donna a cui la tua amica frega l'uomo o la dipendente la cui collega fa carriera perché si intorta tutti gli uomini dell'ufficio magari parlando male di te diventa un tuo problema.
> Magari quegli uomini dopo 4 o 5 volte che ci provano e non ottengono i risultati sperati commisurati a un interesse che non sapevano essere simulato mollano il colpo.
> O magari se la portano a letto, capiscono l'antifona e le danno del lungo, ovviamente tenendosela buona (negli ambienti lavorativi devi gestirtela così, sempre) o magari la tengono come amante dandole ciò che lei vuole. Ma se sei donna te lo becchi sempre nel culo dalle gatte morte, prima o poi, soprattutto se lei comprende che hai qualità e ti vede come rivale.
> Se, ovviamente, sei una donna con nessuna ambizione e che se ne sta tranquillamente al suo posto, non devi temere nulla.
> Non ti accorgerai manco della sua esistenza.


Quindi in un mondo lavorativo in cui gli uomini hanno il potere far carriera è una questione di far credere di darla, non darla, far credere di non darla e poi darla, mi sono un po’ persa. Comunque il problema è delle donne e non degli uomini.
Prendo appunti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se quella adulta e' mia madre si.


Ma è la madre che ci deve ridere su e ridimensionare e far capire alla figlia che sono giudizi basati su stereotipi!


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E ci risiamo. Non è gattamorta. *E' una stronza, se si diverte a denigrarmi al limite mi diverto pure io*, ma non instauro "gare", in cui il presupposto e' l'uomo che mi "promuove". Anche se le posizioni di potere sul lavoro sono perlopiù appannaggio degli uomini, con percentuali direi schiaccianti. Comunque: ho visto qualche caso di quella  "che la da' al capo". Ed è una delle migliori prenotazioni di rapida sortita dal lavoro.


Avrai tutti contro.
La differenza con una stronza è che la gattamorta piace a tutti e quando tu avrai qualcosa da recriminare perché avrai subito un torto che ti avrà aperto gli occhi subirai gli sguardi ostili di chi vede te come la stronza invidiosa.
Mai avuta una collega così? Un'amica così?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è la madre che ci deve ridere su e ridimensionare e far capire alla figlia che sono giudizi basati su stereotipi!


Occhei.La madre ovviamente adulta ridimensionerà. Però da figlia dodicenne non so come dire... Non sto a disposizione come un pungiball.
Non drammatizzare occhei. Sapere anche pigliare le distanze da chi non si comporta bene e' altrettanto occhei. Peraltro una dodicenne non può e non deve farsi a propria volta carico (a proprie spese) di problemi che vanno senz'altro segnalati ai genitori di questa ragazzina. La quale deve anche imparare che fuori non sono tutti come mamma e papà, a prescindere dalle cause del suo problema.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Avrai tutti contro.
> La differenza con una stronza è che la gattamorta piace a tutti e quando tu avrai qualcosa da recriminare perché avrai subito un torto che ti avrà aperto gli occhi subirai gli sguardi ostili di chi vede te come la stronza invidiosa.
> Mai avuta una collega così? Un'amica così?


Non ricordo di avere vissuto ste sensazioni. Non che non sia mai capitato che mi bagnassero il naso...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco un punto di vista maschile.
> Difatti peraltro sei allineato su quello che si potrebbe trovare a proposito delle gattemorte su playboy  (ora banalizzo, ma è funzionale al mio discorso).
> Chettefrega? Se ottieni bene, se non ottieni non ci perdi tempo. Il problema sta nel non farsi rincoglionire stando appresso.
> Beh... Se si prova a googlare "gattamorta", escono fuori robe tipo:
> ...


Sono problemi delle donne perché c'è un inconscio culturale di matrice Cattolica che prevede che siano le donne quelle che investono all'interno di una relazione. Sai, Una volta era tutto più semplice. L'investimento della donna era affettivo e relazionale, quello dell'uomo materiale. Ma anche tutta la comunicazione sentimentale all'interno della famiglia funzionava così. Conosco ancora diverse famiglie in Sicilia dove ai maschi hanno lasciato l'azienda, alle femmine le case anche quando magari sarebbe stato strategicamente molto più appropriato fare il contrario. le strategie di seduzione sono strategie di seduzione, senza dover necessariamente buttarla sul sociologico. Io non ho un punto di vista particolarmente maschile. Il mio è il punto di vista di una persona che ha un effettivo potere sulle vite di altre persone. Di solito prendersela con il sistema è il modo di gestire le cose di chi non conta un cazzo. Tanto per parlare di intellighenzia di sinistra, una delle cose che Saviano ha spiegato meglio, quando delinea un contesto di società civile contigua ai sistemi mafiosi, sta nel fatto che la mafia trova terreno fertile laddove si pensa che una vita di merda è nella natura delle cose. La gatta morta è la stessa cosa. L'atteggiamento finto indifeso non è una prerogativa tipicamente femminile. Io lo utilizzo spessissimo durante le trattative di lavoro. Se devi mandare a casa 500 operai ti presenti parlando di rilancio dell'azienda, mica con la Mannaia in mano. Ed è un atteggiamento proficuo, a tutti i livelli. Per cui dovrebbe essere esaltato come tutte le cose che portano risultati. Invece no, Come mai? Perché è un atteggiamento da donna sottomessa? E dove sta scritto che le donne devono essere tutte per forza indipendenti? Come gli uomini, del resto, come le persone. In qualunque rapporto di coppia, anche quello che si instaura scambiando sguardi e abbassando gli occhi, c'è uno che è propositivo, e l'altro che deve per forza di cose essere recettivo. Poi se ti fa un po' per uno, si instaura uno scambio, Ma mica è sempre detto che sia così. E non è nemmeno detto che si stia bene in quelle stressanti coppie di rompicazzo che stanno tutto il tempo con il Bilancino a fare i conti con stereotipi culturali imposti dall'esterno. Non è che perché in tre quarti del mondo le donne sono sottomesse ai maschi, che io mi debba fare le spese. Ho addestrato mia figlia fin dalla nascita ad essere un capo e a non farsi mettere i piedi in testa indipendentemente dal fatto che fosse una femmina, Ma se un domani decidesse di fare la gatta morta per portarsi a letto uno che le piace, farebbe benissimo a farlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora accattatevilla .
> Ma continuo a non capire perché sia un problema femminile.


 ti ho risposto, mi serviva un po' di tempo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei.La madre ovviamente adulta ridimensionerà. Però da figlia dodicenne non so come dire... Non sto a disposizione come un pungiball.
> Non drammatizzare occhei. Sapere anche pigliare le distanze da chi non si comporta bene e' altrettanto occhei. Peraltro una dodicenne non può e non deve farsi a propria volta carico (a proprie spese) di problemi che vanno senz'altro segnalati ai genitori di questa ragazzina. La quale deve anche imparare che fuori non sono tutti come mamma e papà, a prescindere dalle cause del suo problema.


Non sono cose rare di poche stronze o gatte morte, vivere in una società significa venire a contatto con persone con varie problematiche che agiranno con varie modalità, in relazione ai loro problemi. Per me a un figlio bisogna dare strumenti per vivere nella società senza sentirsi sempre in una giungla in cui bisogna schivare i colpi e cercare di colpire per primo.
Certamente prendere le distanze è necessario, ma si può farlo in vari modi. Pensare che davvero sia un problema essere definiti brutti secondo schemi stereotipati o secondo discriminazioni di classe o di razza è che abbiano lo stesso peso e valore in base alla sofferenza individuale è per me sbagliato.
C’è un interessante programma in onda su RaiDue (naturalmente se continuerà diventerà probabilmente un format di un reality falso e disgustoso) Ragazzi contro. Un animatore interviene in vari classi di diverso livello per fare prendere coscienza delle conseguenze dolorose di varie forme di insulto o emarginazione. Si possono fare molte considerazioni in merito.
Quello che mi interessa è che, per stimolare l’empatia, ogni studente (l’ultima trasmissione era una scuola superiore) viene invitato a dire le offese che ha ricevuto. È una cosa diffusa anche altrove.
Il problema, per me, è che non viene analizzato il campo di riferimento da cui derivano le critiche e gli insulti, così appare la stessa cosa dire a una ragazza con i capelli multicolore che è disagiata o al ragazzo nero negro di merda.
Io capisco il tentativo di far capire empaticamente che una denigrazione fa soffrire, ma il risultato temo che sia solo una accentuazione dell’egocentrismo per il quale vale solo la sofferenza individuale. E allora potrebbe piangere o comunque sentirsi discriminato pure un criminale se viene deriso.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> La gatta morta non la dà.
> Quella che fa carriera dandola è una troia.
> Una che non la dà e sta sulle sue è una figa di legno.
> ...


Mi riferivo al percepito femminile per avvalorare l’esempio di squilibrio di valutazione uomo-donna verso le donne ...
Riguardo al tacciare di “darla via”.. le colleghe ..ho visto cose che voi umani .... specie una desolantissima coalizione nel definire “mignotte” le nuove arrivate ...dove il dio sole era il capo .. e le “anziane” a coalizzarsi per impedire l’eventuale ascesa della nuova arrivata ..facendo terra bruciata e bullismo spicciolo...
Roba da schifo al cubo ..e da idiote pure...perché coalizzarsi sarebbe stata la scelta migliore
In tutto questo c’e certamente qualcosa di ancestrale


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei.La madre ovviamente adulta ridimensionerà. Però da figlia dodicenne non so come dire... Non sto a disposizione come un pungiball.
> Non drammatizzare occhei. Sapere anche pigliare le distanze da chi non si comporta bene e' altrettanto occhei. Peraltro una dodicenne non può e non deve farsi a propria volta carico (a proprie spese) di problemi che vanno senz'altro segnalati ai genitori di questa ragazzina. La quale deve anche imparare che fuori non sono tutti come mamma e papà, a prescindere dalle cause del suo problema.


In sintesi, io da madre avrei detto “embé, ho le labbra sottili? È un problema? No. Siamo tutti diversi e piacciamo per ragioni diverse, perché mai lei ha questa preoccupazione? Perché pensa di dover corrispondere a certi modelli per piacere? Tu ti senti inadeguata a un modello?” “Piangi perché ti senti tradita? Ti sembra che non ci sia stata riconoscenza per la mia accoglienza? Non ti preoccupare, non sono ferita.”


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei.La madre ovviamente adulta ridimensionerà. Però da figlia dodicenne non so come dire... Non sto a disposizione come un pungiball.
> Non drammatizzare occhei. Sapere anche pigliare le distanze da chi non si comporta bene e' altrettanto occhei. Peraltro una dodicenne non può e non deve farsi a propria volta carico (a proprie spese) di problemi che vanno senz'altro segnalati ai genitori di questa ragazzina. La quale deve anche imparare che fuori non sono tutti come mamma e papà, a prescindere dalle cause del suo problema.


Ma risolvere la sofferenza bloggando qualche articolazione alla tredicenne che prende in giro? nel senso, l'intervento del genitore non è nemmeno previsto. Se tu prendi per il culo mia madre tra coetanei e ovviamente scontato che vuoi attaccare Briga con me. È sbagliata proprio l'impostazione del metterci in mezzo.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E i gatti vivi sono dei poveri ingenui che volevano solo che gliela desse.


Ho un amico che tempo fa ha buttato l’amo con quattro donne .. le scarrozzava tutte qua e là , facendo loro favori e scrivendo poemi...ma loro non gliela davano mai .
Sulla base della definizione che date, loro erano gatte morte .
come la vedo io ? : lui era quello che ci provava con la qualunque perché voleva che almeno una gliela allungasse ..loro lo trovavano gentile è garbato e lo frequentavano nella speranza che scoccasse la scintilla che però (lui è davvero cesso e pure noiosissimo ), non scoccava mai....e avevano pure timore di offenderlo perché era una brava persona ..
Quindi? Tutte fatte morte infingarde?
A volte non si vuole vedere in profondità e si giudica stando in superficie .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al percepito femminile per avvalorare l’esempio di squilibrio di valutazione uomo-donna verso le donne ...
> Riguardo al tacciare di “darla via”.. le colleghe ..ho visto cose che voi umani .... specie una desolantissima coalizione nel definire “mignotte” le nuove arrivate ...dove il dio sole era il capo .. e le “anziane” a coalizzarsi per impedire l’eventuale ascesa della nuova arrivata ..facendo terra bruciata e bullismo spicciolo...
> Roba da schifo al cubo ..e da idiote pure...perché coalizzarsi sarebbe stata la scelta migliore
> In tutto questo c’e certamente qualcosa di ancestrale


Queste classificazioni razionalizzano un comportamento istintivo (poi è da vedere se lo è o non sia piuttosto culturale) invece di comprendere che non ci si trova nella foresta dove l’aiuto del guerriero sarebbe indispensabile, io continuo a non accettarle


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho un amico che tempo fa ha buttato l’amo con quattro donne .. le scarrozzava tutte qua e là , facendo loro favori e scrivendo poemi...ma loro non gliela davano mai .
> Sulla base della definizione che date, loro erano gatte morte .
> come la vedo io ? : lui era quello che ci provava con la qualunque perché voleva che almeno una gliela allungasse ..loro lo trovavano gentile è garbato e lo frequentavano nella speranza che scoccasse la scintilla che però (lui è davvero cesso e pure noiosissimo ), non scoccava mai....e avevano pure timore di offenderlo perché era una brava persona ..
> Quindi? Tutte fatte morte infingarde?
> A volte non si vuole vedere in profondità e si giudica stando in superficie .


Soprattutto si sceglie un punto di vista.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ricordo di avere vissuto ste sensazioni. Non che non sia mai capitato che mi bagnassero il naso...


Ti è andata bene.
Tutti no


Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi, io da madre avrei detto “embé, ho le labbra sottili? È un problema? No. Siamo tutti diversi e piacciamo per ragioni diverse, perché mai lei ha questa preoccupazione? Perché pensa di dover corrispondere a certi modelli per piacere? Tu ti senti inadeguata a un modello?” “Piangi perché ti senti tradita? Ti sembra che non ci sia stata riconoscenza per la mia accoglienza? Non ti preoccupare, non sono ferita.”


... guarda che il problema non sono le labbra sottili, di cui mia moglie si frega ampiamente, sapendo di poter contare su altre armi e non avendo bisogno di riscontri da una ragazzetta, quanto quello di una che hai ospitato e trattato da figlia e che davanti a te fa la bella faccia e ti riempie di complimenti e alle spalle ti fa le scarpe e le fa pure a tua figlia.
Una così la mandi affanculo, che abbia 13 anni o 85, e non le permetti più neppure di entrare in casa, altrimenti diventi il suo punching ball.
E ha pure ragione a trattarti di merda, se gli offri una nuova possibilità dopo che ha mostrato quello che è e non quello che sembrava essere.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi, io da madre avrei detto “embé, ho le labbra sottili? È un problema? No. Siamo tutti diversi e piacciamo per ragioni diverse, perché mai lei ha questa preoccupazione? Perché pensa di dover corrispondere a certi modelli per piacere? Tu ti senti inadeguata a un modello?” “Piangi perché ti senti tradita? Ti sembra che non ci sia stata riconoscenza per la mia accoglienza? Non ti preoccupare, non sono ferita.”


Ma ci sta che un adulto non si metta sul piano di un dodicenne. Però dicevo un'altra cosa. Come ci sta l'evitare di fomentare risse, ci sta anche insegnare a un figlio a pigliare le misure di chi ha intorno. Che non significa insegnargli che non deve dare amicizia a nessuno. Significa scegliere le compagnie adatte. Ora: la ragazzina che deride te, anche attraverso la tua famiglia, avrà tutti i problemi del mondo, non raggiungerà il suo scopo e tutto quello che dici tu. Ma essendo che il mondo è pieno di coetanei, si sceglie anche con chi fare amicizia e non passerei di sicuro a una figlia il messaggio che "con questa ragazza ci deve stare, o sarebbe bene che ci stesse". Sinceramente eh.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ci sta che un adulto non si metta sul piano di un dodicenne. Però dicevo un'altra cosa. Come ci sta l'evitare di fomentare risse, ci sta anche insegnare a un figlio a pigliare le misure di chi ha intorno. Che non significa insegnargli che non deve dare amicizia a nessuno. Significa scegliere le compagnie adatte. Ora: la ragazzina che deride te, anche attraverso la tua famiglia, avrà tutti i problemi del mondo, non raggiungerà il suo scopo e tutto quello che dici tu. Ma essendo che il mondo è pieno di coetanei, si sceglie anche con chi fare amicizia e non passerei di sicuro a una figlia il messaggio che "con questa ragazza ci deve stare, o sarebbe bene che ci stesse". Sinceramente eh.


Perfetto.
Prima impara a selezionare, meglio sarà per lei.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti è andata bene.
> Tutti no
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi il problema è la mancanza di riconoscenza.
Non è una occasione per parlare di stereotipi, di problemi di identità, di invidia per una famiglia che appare ideale ecc.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho un amico che tempo fa ha buttato l’amo con quattro donne .. *le scarrozzava tutte qua e là , facendo loro favori e scrivendo poemi...ma loro non gliela davano mai .*
> Sulla base della definizione che date, loro erano gatte morte .
> come la vedo io ? : lui era quello che ci provava con la qualunque perché voleva che almeno una gliela allungasse ..loro lo trovavano gentile è garbato e lo frequentavano nella speranza che scoccasse la scintilla che però (*lui è davvero cesso* e pure noiosissimo ), non scoccava mai....e avevano pure timore di offenderlo perché era una brava persona ..
> Quindi? Tutte fatte morte infingarde?
> A volte non si vuole vedere in profondità e si giudica stando in superficie .


Io, se avessi una donna che si comportasse così con me e non mi piacesse, sarei onesto e le direi chiaramente in faccia: "Scusa, non prendertela ma non mi piaci e non mi piacerai mai. E' inutile che mi scrivi poesie o mi fai favori".
Di solito io metto le cose in chiaro, soprattutto se si arriva a creare una discreta intimità. Non nascondo nulla.
Ma io lo sono ancora di più. Se una donna mi invita a cena e ho la percezione che vi sia dell'interesse, rifiuto la proposta o la faccio uscire in compagnia, così da chiarire subito le mie intenzioni, senza creare dubbi.
E' accaduto, più di una volta.
Se dopo un po' che quelle tue amiche hanno fatto fare il cicisbeo allo sfigato di turno non è arrivata questa informazione, ebbene sì, sono gattemorte. Sfruttano il fatto che sanno di piacere al cesso (per loro) per avere favori.
Sai quante ce ne sono in giro?
in fin dei conti nessuna donna è così ingenua da non capire quando piace a un uomo e se quest'uomo arriverà a piacerle. A volte basta uno sguardo per arrivarci. Se col cesso continua a uscirci scroccando qua e là... beh, come vogliamo definirle?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ci sta che un adulto non si metta sul piano di un dodicenne. Però dicevo un'altra cosa. Come ci sta l'evitare di fomentare risse, ci sta anche insegnare a un figlio a pigliare le misure di chi ha intorno. Che non significa insegnargli che non deve dare amicizia a nessuno. Significa scegliere le compagnie adatte. Ora: la ragazzina che deride te, anche attraverso la tua famiglia, avrà tutti i problemi del mondo, non raggiungerà il suo scopo e tutto quello che dici tu. Ma essendo che il mondo è pieno di coetanei, si sceglie anche con chi fare amicizia e non passerei di sicuro a una figlia il messaggio che "con questa ragazza ci deve stare, o sarebbe bene che ci stesse". Sinceramente eh.


Ogni evento inaspettato è una occasione di apprendimento e arricchimento. Liquidare ogni scontro con “impara a guardarti dalle xxxxx*” è impoverire l’esperienza è dare un unico insegnamento “Mettiti l’elmetto (=non fidarti) e magari cerca di prendere il mitra (= la vita è una guerra)”.
A me questo non piace e ho agito diversamente. 





* stronza, gattamorta, invidiosa, a scelta


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma risolvere la sofferenza bloggando qualche articolazione alla tredicenne che prende in giro? nel senso, l'intervento del genitore non è nemmeno previsto. Se tu prendi per il culo mia madre tra coetanei e ovviamente scontato che vuoi attaccare Briga con me. È sbagliata proprio l'impostazione del metterci in mezzo.


Fino ad un certo punto pure io sono convinta che se la smazzino. Però se una figlia arriva, e ti dice di esserci rimasta male, io da madre non le dirò di fare la bulla tanto quanto.  Certo e' che una qualche replica, senza troppo infierire, ma facendo capire che non sempre è possibile permettersi di tutto con gli altri, se giungesse di sua sponte, non starei a contestargliela 

Sul resto ti rispondo, ma pure a me occorre tempo....


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni evento inaspettato è una occasione di apprendimento e arricchimento. Liquidare ogni scontro con “impara a guardarti dalle xxxxx*” è impoverire l’esperienza è dare un unico insegnamento “Mettiti l’elmetto (=non fidarti) e magari cerca di prendere il mitra (= la vita è una guerra)”.
> A me questo non piace e ho agito diversamente.
> 
> 
> ...


Non dallE. DallA... Embè, che deve fare? Al di là del discuterne, e capire, che quello è utile sempre. Ma poi? Porgi l'altra guancia? Anche no eh.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Una che conosceva mio padre (e che non andò oltre il terzo invito) era una spiantata di bella presenza, che faceva la cascamorta con tutti gli uomini, riuscendo a raccattare una cena fuori quasi ogni sera.
Praticamente ha fatto anni mangiando gratis, senza avere l'auto ma uscendo e andando in giro accompagnata ovunque e godendo di favori di tutti i tipi.
Ogni uomo usciva con lei perché lei dava modo di pensare di essere attratta da lui, poi alla fine dopo un po' quando si accorgevano che non c'era storia lei ne inanellava subito un altro.
Sarebbe facile dare la colpa agli uomini, però quest'atteggiamento disonesto se lo possono permettere solo poche donne, quelle che sono in grado di suscitare veramente interesse in tanti, senza dove troppo fingere.
Non a tutte riesce fare la gatta morta.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non dallE. DallA... Embè, che deve fare? Al di là del discuterne, e capire, che quello è utile sempre. Ma poi? Porgi l'altra guancia? Anche no eh.


Fuori dalla vita la gente tossica.
Sempre.
E' una delle prime cose che ho spiegato a mia figlia, quando la vedevo piangere per i comportamenti da bulla che subiva.
Se sai selezionare chi stai al tuo fianco, ti garantisci una vita migliore, sempre.
Ovviamente devi farti anche parecchi giri, sia di amicizie che di uomini per imparare a discriminare.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io, se avessi una donna che si comportasse così con me e non mi piacesse, sarei onesto e le direi chiaramente in faccia: "Scusa, non prendertela ma non mi piaci e non mi piacerai mai. E' inutile che mi scrivi poesie o mi fai favori".
> Di solito io metto le cose in chiaro, soprattutto se si arriva a creare una discreta intimità. Non nascondo nulla.
> Ma io lo sono ancora di più. Se una donna mi invita a cena e ho la percezione che vi sia dell'interesse, rifiuto la proposta o la faccio uscire in compagnia, così da chiarire subito le mie intenzioni, senza creare dubbi.
> E' accaduto, più di una volta.
> ...


Un’analisi razionale in contesti che spesso razionali non sono .  Si tratta poi spesso della visione maschile verso quella femminile che è diversa.
Io per esempio non vedo ragione per cui due persone di genere diverso non possano essere amiche . Mi è capitato in passato di scoprire che uomini che pensavo mi volessero  frequentare per amicizia, in realtà  avessero altri fini..e spesso ci rimanevo molto male... sentendomi usata “allora mi volevi vedere perché te la allungassi...non perché ti piaceva confrontarti con me in amicizia ?”..
Vedi..diversi punti di vista, soprattutto da parte di chi “non ricevendola” dice poi che sei una stronza...
Un conto, attenzione, è usare l’altro (mi offri la cena, ti chiedo di montarmi la lampadina , di andare in posta per me)...  ma davvero, spesso è l’altro che si fa dei bei film ...del tipo “le ho sorriso...certamente le piaccio ...” Magari piace la tua testa ..i tuoi pensieri , la tua sensibilità ..e non il tuo regale augello


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fuori dalla vita la gente tossica.
> Sempre.
> E' una delle prime cose che ho spiegato a mia figlia, quando la vedevo piangere per i comportamenti da bulla che subiva.
> Se sai selezionare chi stai al tuo fianco, ti garantisci una vita migliore, sempre.
> Ovviamente devi farti anche parecchi giri, sia di amicizie che di uomini per imparare a discriminare.


Leggendo il racconto dell'amica di tua figlia, c'è anche da dire che alcuni genitori avrebbero potuto dirle "ma comeee??? lei??!!?? ma è così gentile, educata carina e bla bla... ti sbagli, sarai tu che le avrai fatto qualche sgarbo"


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non dallE. DallA... Embè, che deve fare? Al di là del discuterne, e capire, che quello è utile sempre. Ma poi? Porgi l'altra guancia? Anche no eh.


Dipende dalla età del figlio.
Con una adolescente mi confronterei se valga la pena di investire energie emotive con una persona problematica. Voglio dire che una ragazzina, che cerca di attaccare un’altra denigrandole la madre,  è già messa male di suo. Non metto in dubbio che la ragazzina vittima ci resti male, ma è una cosa da non accentuare. 
Per molti e molti anni i figli fanno domande per chiedere, ovviamente in forme diverse anche con affermazioni, quale sia la reazione giusta in determinate circostanze.
Questo lo vediamo con chiarezza nei figli degli altri quando hanno paura dei cani o sono terrorizzati dalle cimici. Avviene lo stesso con le relazioni extra-familiari. Ci chiedono se devono soffrire, se devono difenderci, se devono esprimere aggressività e in quale modo e ci chiedono quale idea del mondo devono avere.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fuori dalla vita la gente tossica.
> Sempre.
> E' una delle prime cose che ho spiegato a mia figlia, quando la vedevo piangere per i comportamenti da bulla che subiva.
> Se sai selezionare chi stai al tuo fianco, ti garantisci una vita migliore, sempre.
> Ovviamente devi farti anche parecchi giri, sia di amicizie che di uomini per imparare a discriminare.


Ma non c'è neanche bisogno di scappare, o vedere il mondo ostile. I tossici si evitano. E non è suggerire che un amico si lascia alla prima litigata, ci manca. Ma mi sembra una situazione ben diversa.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla età del figlio.
> Con una adolescente mi confronterei se valga la pena di investire energie emotive con una persona problematica. Voglio dire che una ragazzina, che cerca di attaccare un’altra denigrandole la madre,  è già messa male di suo. Non metto in dubbio che la ragazzina vittima ci resti male, ma è una cosa da non accentuare.
> Per molti e molti anni i figli fanno domande per chiedere, ovviamente in forme diverse anche con affermazioni, quale sia la reazione giusta in determinate circostanze.
> Questo lo vediamo con chiarezza nei figli degli altri quando hanno paura dei cani o sono terrorizzati dalle cimici. Avviene lo stesso con le relazioni extra-familiari. Ci chiedono se devono soffrire, se devono difenderci, se devono esprimere aggressività e in quale modo e ci chiedono quale idea del mondo devono avere.


Eh.
Quella che un amico ti vuole bene?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una che conosceva mio padre (e che non andò oltre il terzo invito) era una spiantata di bella presenza, che faceva la cascamorta con tutti gli uomini, riuscendo a raccattare una cena fuori quasi ogni sera.
> Praticamente ha fatto anni mangiando gratis, senza avere l'auto ma uscendo e andando in giro accompagnata ovunque e godendo di favori di tutti i tipi.
> Ogni uomo usciva con lei perché lei dava modo di pensare di essere attratta da lui, poi alla fine dopo un po' quando si accorgevano che non c'era storia lei ne inanellava subito un altro.
> Sarebbe facile dare la colpa agli uomini, però quest'atteggiamento disonesto se lo possono permettere solo poche donne, quelle che sono in grado di suscitare veramente interesse in tanti, senza dove troppo fingere.
> Non a tutte riesce fare la gatta morta.


Riprendendo sempre l’amico mio di cui sopra ...se ne sarebbe accorto anche un demente che non ci sarebbe stato un gran futuro con le donne che si scarrozzava...ma sottovaluti il fatto che a volte ci sono uomini che pur di non uscire con un cesso che te la da, preferiscono uscire con il clone di Belen anche se sotto sotto sanno che se gliela “desse” sarebbe come il miracolo di san Gennaro ....... 
l’amico mio (spiace dirlo) era uno sfigatissimo che non si sapeva accontentare ... puntando alla luna
... e presuntosamente sperando nel miracolo


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un’analisi razionale in contesti che spesso razionali non sono .  Si tratta poi spesso della visione maschile verso quella femminile che è diversa.
> *Io per esempio non vedo ragione per cui due persone di genere diverso non possano essere amiche . Mi è capitato in passato di scoprire che uomini che pensavo mi volessero  frequentare per amicizia, in realtà  avessero altri fini*..e spesso ci rimanevo molto male... sentendomi usata “allora mi volevi vedere perché te la allungassi...non perché ti piaceva confrontarti con me in amicizia ?”..


Se avessi 15 anni potrei darti ragione, ma da una donna che ha la sua esperienza di vita ed è pure una bella donna, la constatazione che possa venire frequentata da uomini per avviare una relazione è molto ingenua.
Soprattutto perché qualsiasi uomo oltre i 20 anni sa farsi comprendere bene quando ha intenzioni non solo amicali e una qualsiasi donna lo capisce benissimo, senza neppure arrivare al fatidico Mi piaci che di solito scocca al secondo o terzo appuntamento.
Diciamo che di solito è buona norma premettere un "Ci vediamo da amici" proprio per evitare confusione in merito. A me è capitato spesso, anche se, ti dico, non esclude niente neppure questo.
Insomma, tra uomo e donna, piacenti e compatibili, l'amicizia non esclude l'attrazione, mai.
Però se ti piace credere in un mondo più casto di quello che è veramente...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.
> Quella che un amico ti vuole bene?


Certo.
Ma credo che sia noto che se sono oggetto di insulti non sto a fare il sacco di nessuno. Capire gli altri non è una resa.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se avessi 15 anni potrei darti ragione, ma da una donna che ha la sua esperienza di vita ed è pure una bella donna, la constatazione che possa venire frequentata da uomini per avviare una relazione è molto ingenua.
> Soprattutto perché qualsiasi uomo oltre i 20 anni sa farsi comprendere bene quando ha intenzioni non solo amicali e una qualsiasi donna lo capisce benissimo, senza neppure arrivare al fatidico Mi piaci che di solito scocca al secondo o terzo appuntamento.
> Diciamo che di solito è buona norma premettere un "Ci vediamo da amici" proprio per evitare confusione in merito. A me è capitato spesso, anche se, ti dico, non esclude niente neppure questo.
> Insomma, tra uomo e donna, piacenti e compatibili, l'amicizia non esclude l'attrazione, mai.
> Però se ti piace credere in un mondo più casto di quello che è veramente...


Tutto va contestualizzato.
Io ci ho sempre creduto ben oltre i 20 anni.. perché non ci vedo distinzione di genere 
Così come credo che se vale il tuo discorso , anche un uomo oltre i 20 anni allora possa capire quando non piace a una donna in quel senso carnale a cui lui ambirebbe ... 
ma se la donna non capisce l’attrazione carnale altrui  è ingenua, se l’uomo non capisce che non ce n’e su quel piano invece  ? 
Ah , no ..scusa ...è colpa della donna che lo sta irretendo ... A che fine poi non è dato sapersi...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

Abbiamo stabilito che una caratteristica fisica  della gatta morta è che è vergine


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tutto va contestualizzato.
> Io ci ho sempre creduto ben oltre i 20 anni.. perché non ci vedo distinzione di genere
> Così come credo che se vale il tuo discorso , anche un uomo oltre i 20 anni allora possa capire quando non piace a una donna in quel senso carnale a cui lui ambirebbe ...
> ma se la donna non capisce l’attrazione carnale altrui  è ingenua, se l’uomo non capisce che non ce n’e su quel piano invece  ?
> Ah , no ..scusa ...è colpa della donna che lo sta irretendo ... A che fine poi non è dato sapersi...


Se un uomo ti dice o  ti scrive "Mi piaci" alla seconda uscita da soli e dopo aver parlato ampiamente di sesso, tu che gli rispondi?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Abbiamo stabilito che una caratteristica fisica  della gatta morta è che è vergine


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una che piace perché è figa ma mantiene le distanze non è gattamorta.
> E, per precisione, una donna se la dà accontenta sé stessa, non il maschio.
> Anche secondo Lacan.


Questo è Lacan secondo Recalcati, immagino....visto che serve a qualcosa?


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Questo è Lacan secondo Recalcati, immagino....visto che serve a qualcosa?


Tutto può servire, anche se non è detto che possa piacere.
Sono due piani diversi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso del dovere è darla a chi la voleva?


Non è far finta di volerla dare e non darla prendendosi solo quello che serve


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se c’è il problema per il maschio, la gatta morta non la dà.
> È la protagonista di quelle “simpatiche” vignette o meme o battute che parlano di una che, dopo essere uscita con te (uomo) ha deciso che non le piaci abbastanza da venire a letto con te. È gatta morta perché ti (a te maschio) ha fatto perdere tempo (e soldi, se non altro la benzina) per NIENTE, mentre con l’equivalente avresti avuto almeno un pompino da una seria che sa ripagare le gentili attenzioni.


Questa è la tua visione 
Non penso che gli uomini con cui sono uscita e a cui non l’ho data hanno pensato che io sia una gatta morta



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma certo che te la da. Mica é quella la scriminante


Allora non conosci le vere gattemorte 



Foglia ha detto:


> E allora accattatevilla .
> Ma continuo a non capire perché sia un problema femminile.


Problema in che senso?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è far finta di volerla dare e non darla prendendosi solo quello che serve


Il far finta dipende anche da cosa capisce l’altro.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa è la tua visione
> Non penso che gli uomini con cui sono uscita e a cui non l’ho data hanno pensato che io sia una gatta morta


La mia visione no di certo.
È la visione di molti uomini.
Le vignette non le faccio io.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se un uomo ti dice o  ti scrive "Mi piaci" alla seconda uscita da soli e dopo aver parlato ampiamente di sesso, tu che gli rispondi?


Può essere inteso come “Mi piaci come persona..” per esempio...
E cosa intendi per parlare ampiamente di sesso ?
Se fosse riferito a me Io lo manderei a cagare se interessata ad altro .
Se mi racconta i problemi sessuali che ha ..come amica lo ascolterei


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un’analisi razionale in contesti che spesso razionali non sono .  Si tratta poi spesso della visione maschile verso quella femminile che è diversa.
> Io per esempio non vedo ragione per cui due persone di genere diverso non possano essere amiche . Mi è capitato in passato di scoprire che uomini che pensavo mi volessero  frequentare per amicizia, in realtà  avessero altri fini..e spesso ci rimanevo molto male... sentendomi usata “allora mi volevi vedere perché te la allungassi...non perché ti piaceva confrontarti con me in amicizia ?”..
> Vedi..diversi punti di vista, soprattutto da parte di chi “non ricevendola” dice poi che sei una stronza...
> Un conto, attenzione, è usare l’altro (mi offri la cena, ti chiedo di montarmi la lampadina , di andare in posta per me)...  ma davvero, spesso è l’altro che si fa dei bei film ...del tipo “le ho sorriso...certamente le piaccio ...” Magari piace la tua testa ..i tuoi pensieri , la tua sensibilità ..e non il tuo regale augello


Basta chiarire da subito. Da ambo le parti. A me non è mai capitato il fraintendimento. Erano chiare le motivazioni dell’uscita, non sottointese ma chiare. Ho anche avuto comportamenti che non davano adito a fraintebdimenti ma al primo sospetto di incomprensione avrei detto chiaramente come stavano le cose.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia visione no di certo.
> È la visione di molti uomini.
> Le vignette non le faccio io.


Con le vignette ci rido
Lo sarà di qualche uomo, io non condivido questo pensiero e conosco uomini che non lo condividono
Quindi non generalizzerei


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Può essere inteso come “Mi piaci come persona..” per esempio..*.


Ti sottostimi così tanto da non poter pensare che un qualsiasi uomo non possa apprezzarti come donna e non solo come persona?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con le vignette ci rido
> Lo sarà di qualche uomo, io non condivido questo pensiero e conosco uomini che non lo condividono
> Quindi non generalizzerei


Le vignette esprimono un modo di pensare, magari esasperato proprio per far ridere, ma non si basano su cose non condivise.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Basta chiarire da subit*o. Da ambo le parti. A me non è mai capitato il fraintendimento. Erano chiare le motivazioni dell’uscita, non sottointese ma chiare. Ho anche avuto comportamenti che non davano adito a fraintebdimenti ma al primo sospetto di incomprensione avrei detto chiaramente come stavano le cose.


Sì. La formuletta "ci vediamo da amici perché sono innamorata/coinvolta etc troppo da un altro uomo" secondo me toglie molto al fraintendimento.
Poi, da ambo le parti, ci si regola e si tarano le aspettative.
Io l'apprezzo molto, se viene da una donna.
E apprezzo anche chi me lo dice.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il far finta dipende anche da cosa capisce l’altro.


Ci sono atteggiamenti fraintendibile
Se non sei scema e non ci marci o eviti gli atteggiamenti o dichiari cosa significano per te se vuoi evitare i fraintendimenti 
Quando ho passato una serata abbracciata al  mio migliore amico avevamo chiaro entrambi il significato di quella sera. E entrambi prima ancora che l’altro si facesse un’idea sbagliata abbiamo esplicitato in maniera non fraintebdibile  il tutto


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci sono atteggiamenti fraintendibile
> Se non sei scema e non ci marci o eviti gli atteggiamenti o dichiari cosa significano per te se vuoi evitare i fraintendimenti
> Quando ho passato una serata abbracciata al  mio migliore amico avevamo chiaro entrambi il significato di quella sera. E entrambi prima ancora che l’altro si facesse un’idea sbagliata abbiamo esplicitato in maniera non fraintebdibile  il tutto


Mi sembra corretto, anche se io non passerei una serata abbracciato comunque con nessuna, anche con un'amica.
Il contatto fisico mi imbarazzerebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra corretto, anche se io non passerei una serata abbracciato comunque con nessuna, anche con un'amica.
> Il contatto fisico mi imbarazzerebbe.


Più che comprensibile


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra corretto, anche se io non passerei una serata abbracciato comunque con nessuna, anche con un'amica.
> Il contatto fisico mi imbarazzerebbe.


Appunto il contatto fisico normalmente comunica chiaramente.
Se è fraintendibile si chiarisce.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta chiarire da subito. Da ambo le parti. A me non è mai capitato il fraintendimento. Erano chiare le motivazioni dell’uscita, non sottointese ma chiare. Ho anche avuto comportamenti che non davano adito a fraintebdimenti ma al primo sospetto di incomprensione avrei detto chiaramente come stavano le cose.


Se incontri una persona e ti invita ad uscire, ti manda dei fiori e ti corteggia nel senso classico e termine , Sono d’accordo con te  . Se per esempio conosci una persona in un contesto più ampio che frequenti spesso e cominci a far amicizia e ogni tanto ti vedi per un caffè na mezz’ora , .boh..io farei fatica a fraintendere una cosa così ..però non si sa mai .


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sottostimi così tanto da non poter pensare che un qualsiasi uomo non possa apprezzarti come donna e non solo come persona?


No, do il giusto significato alle parole ..secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se incontri una persona e ti invita ad uscire, ti manda dei fiori e ti corteggia nel senso classico e termine , Sono d’accordo con te  . Se per esempio conosci una persona in un contesto più ampio che frequenti spesso e cominci a far amicizia e ogni tanto ti vedi per un caffè na mezz’ora , .boh..io farei fatica a fraintendere una cosa così ..però non si sa mai .


Nel dubbio chiarisco
Sopratutto se la fatica la cogli nell’altro


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Allora non conosci le vere gattemorte


Non considero il darla nulla di che. Quello che cambia le cose avviene prima o dopo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non considero il darla nulla di che. Quello che cambia le cose avviene prima o dopo.


Cosa c’entra con “stabilire” chi è una gatta morta


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra con “stabilire” chi è una gatta morta


Hai appena detto che se la dai non sei affetta da gattamortisimo...


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2019)

se non ricordo male la murgia è nata con il blog macchianera dove ha cominciato a scrivere un'utente del tradimento prima maniera ludovica , diventata poi viscontessa che, a sua volta, ha scritto un paio di libri.
ai tempi mi piaceva , poi non ho mai capito se sono cambiata io o se un po' tutto il gruppo alla bignardi m'indisponga.la versione al maschile della gatta morta è kid (non lo leggo da un po' ma sa )
languidi e fintamente inconsapevoli


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Adoro le femmine languide.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai appena detto che se la dai non sei affetta da gattamortisimo...


È quello che hai detto tu che non capivo cosa significava


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nel dubbio chiarisco
> Sopratutto se la fatica la cogli nell’altro


Sai la figuraccia ? Poi lui che ti dice “guarda,  ma che cacchio hai pensato .... non ne avevo neanche per le balle ...(Posto che se hai un dubbio significa che fi è venuto ..e se non ti viene ?) . Io ho scoperto di piacere a una lesbica dopo un po’ ..dovevo dirle “nel dubbio ti dico subito che sono etero  ..?”.
Poi..la fatica nell’altro ?  E se non c’e ?
E invece una bella domanda diretta di chi è interessato ...tipo “ma io ti piaccio?” 
Quello no eh... l’altro deve capire e chiarire ..tra le righe perché forse , magari ... 
È una fettina di culatello ?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma credo che sia noto che se sono oggetto di insulti non sto a fare il sacco di nessuno. Capire gli altri non è una resa.


E allora stavamo dicendo la stessa roba. Il fatto è che tra il dire la tua amica ha un problema, e il fartene carico tu (laddove il problema per intanto si manifesta con atti di simil bullismo sulla tua famiglia e su di te) corre molta acqua in mezzo. Tra l'altro secondo me comunque in questi casi la priorità è prenderne distanza, non restarle amica. Posso fare  (per un'altra età) l'esempio di mio figlio con il suo migliore amico. Sono attaccatissimi. Un giorno si e l'altro pure c'è il momento dello scontro, della litigata. Poi fanno pace, e in generale non ho mai fatto un dramma se anche con qualsiasi altro bambino capita la rissa (avoja all'asilo poi quante ce ne sono). Capita, anzi deve capitare anche quello. A volte fuori ci sono  (e oramai lo so) quei bimbi che A PRESCINDERE pestano. Così... gli passa vicino un altro bimbo, non sanno che cacchio fare, e giu' una smanacciata al primo che magari non li sta neanche guardando di striscio. Sono fasi eh, per carità, per alcuni durano di più, ma non vogliono dire niente, in sé. A mio figlio ho suggerito di ignorarli, di stargli lontano, quando e' capitato. Di sicuro non posso, a quella età, spiegargli che sono fasi, o che i genitori non intervengono, o che so io. Mi e' pure capitato che se le e' beccate, le ha restituite , e allora quei genitori che prima  "non hanno visto" hanno finalmente alzato il culo dalla panchina. Resta che  tendenzialmente questi restano a giocare molto spesso soli. Io non posso intervenire coi figli altrui, e ci mancherebbe altro. Però non è che se il mio si piglia una palettata in testa gli vado a dire che il poverino è l'altro che ha la mamma che non lo segue. E guarda... Tendenzialmente lascio che se le risolvano tra loro, e' chiaro che se poi vedo una rissa intervengo.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Ah..e poi c’e chi poi finge di aiutare e di ascoltare ..quando in realtà gli piace solo il tuo culo...o che si presenta come “me tapino....” , sperando di accendere un certo senso materno ... E tu gli dai supporto perché ti spiace 
Poi si incazzano perché non gliela dai ..quando in un anno li hai visti tre volte e ti sei comunque tenuta a due metri di distanza dopo aver rimbalzato  200 inviti ...
Suvvia .. si può essere chiari in mille modi, soprattutto quando si pensa che non ci sia nulla da chiarire


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai la figuraccia ? Poi lui che ti dice “guarda,  ma che cacchio hai pensato .... non ne avevo neanche per le balle ...(Posto che se hai un dubbio significa che fi è venuto ..e se non ti viene ?) . Io ho scoperto di piacere a una lesbica dopo un po’ ..dovevo dirle “nel dubbio ti dico subito che sono etero  ..?”.
> Poi..la fatica nell’altro ?  E se non c’e ?
> E invece una bella domanda diretta di chi è interessato ...tipo “ma io ti piaccio?”
> Quello no eh... l’altro deve capire e chiarire ..tra le righe perché forse , magari ...
> È una fettina di culatello ?


Meglio fare la figura di quella che ha frainteso che della gatta morta e poi magari usare la scusa di non aver Capito
Se mi dici mi piaci ti chiedo un che senso, non è che puoi negare di averlo detto 
Colpa mia se no so stare nei rapporti ambigui


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Problema in che senso?


Nel senso che da quel che leggo in rete le gattemorte sono un problema più per le donne che per gli uomini. Così sembra.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai la figuraccia ? Poi lui che ti dice “guarda,  ma che cacchio hai pensato .... non ne avevo neanche per le balle ...(Posto che se hai un dubbio significa che fi è venuto ..e se non ti viene ?) . Io ho scoperto di piacere a una lesbica dopo un po’ ..dovevo dirle “nel dubbio ti dico subito che sono etero  ..?”.
> Poi..la fatica nell’altro ?  E se non c’e ?
> E invece una bella domanda diretta di chi è interessato ...tipo “ma io ti piaccio?”
> Quello no eh... l’altro deve capire e chiarire ..tra le righe perché forse , magari ...
> È una fettina di culatello ?


Poi si esce per il piacere della reciproca compagnia.
Se invece si tratta di preliminari dovrebbe essere un crescendo reciproco.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nel senso che da quel che leggo in rete le gattemorte sono un problema più per le donne che per gli uomini. Così sembra.


Un problema o un fastidio?
A me infastidiscono se sono obbligata a stare in loro compagnia
Poi i problemi nella vita sono altri


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora stavamo dicendo la stessa roba. Il fatto è che tra il dire la tua amica ha un problema, e il fartene carico tu (laddove il problema per intanto si manifesta con atti di simil bullismo sulla tua famiglia e su di te) corre molta acqua in mezzo. Tra l'altro secondo me comunque in questi casi la priorità è prenderne distanza, non restarle amica. Posso fare  (per un'altra età) l'esempio di mio figlio con il suo migliore amico. Sono attaccatissimi. Un giorno si e l'altro pure c'è il momento dello scontro, della litigata. Poi fanno pace, e in generale non ho mai fatto un dramma se anche con qualsiasi altro bambino capita la rissa (avoja all'asilo poi quante ce ne sono). Capita, anzi deve capitare anche quello. A volte fuori ci sono  (e oramai lo so) quei bimbi che A PRESCINDERE pestano. Così... gli passa vicino un altro bimbo, non sanno che cacchio fare, e giu' una smanacciata al primo che magari non li sta neanche guardando di striscio. Sono fasi eh, per carità, per alcuni durano di più, ma non vogliono dire niente, in sé. A mio figlio ho suggerito di ignorarli, di stargli lontano, quando e' capitato. Di sicuro non posso, a quella età, spiegargli che sono fasi, o che i genitori non intervengono, o che so io. Mi e' pure capitato che se le e' beccate, le ha restituite , e allora quei genitori che prima  "non hanno visto" hanno finalmente alzato il culo dalla panchina. Resta che  tendenzialmente questi restano a giocare molto spesso soli. Io non posso intervenire coi figli altrui, e ci mancherebbe altro. Però non è che se il mio si piglia una palettata in testa gli vado a dire che il poverino è l'altro che ha la mamma che non lo segue. E guarda... Tendenzialmente lascio che se le risolvano tra loro, e' chiaro che se poi vedo una rissa intervengo.


Però è vero che la mamma non lo segue...
Tuo figlio giustamente evita o restituisce, tu che sei adulta valuti che si tratta di roba da asilo è così via.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Meglio fare la figura di quella che ha frainteso che della gatta morta e poi magari usare la scusa di non aver Capito
> Se mi dici mi piaci ti chiedo un che senso, non è che puoi negare di averlo detto
> Colpa mia se no so stare nei rapporti ambigui


I rapporti ambigui devono avere anche un senso ..
Perché dovrei non dite a uno che non mi piace che non mi piace ? Vinco un premio ?
Si vedrà se non mi piace ..o devo vedere solo io ?
Se poi è “mi piaci da impazzire, mi ti farei a 90 gradi...” bene ...
Ma ..mi piace parlare con te ? Mi piace la tua compagnia detto da quello che ritieni un amico ...ti fa dire “oh bello ! Attenzione che non mi voglio sedere sul tuo pisello?”
Ma dddaii...
E ti assicuro che quando scopri che uno che credevi amico , ha finto di esserlo solo perché gliela dessi ....ci rimani più male tu di lui che si era fatto un paio di film fingendo una finta amicizia disinteressata


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un problema o un fastidio?
> A me infastidiscono se sono obbligata a stare in loro compagnia
> Poi i problemi nella vita sono altri


Non mi riferivo a te, ma alle varie Murgia che scrivono certi articoli in rete.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è vero che la mamma non lo segue...
> Tuo figlio giustamente evita o restituisce, tu che sei adulta valuti che si tratta di roba da asilo è così via.


E' roba funzionale alla crescita pure quella. Quelli che però lo fanno d'abitudine di fatto però poi restano soli. E' un problema per i loro genitori, ma non è che per ovviarlo suggerisco al mio di stare a pigliarne un altro pochetto. Poi senz'altro sono fasi dei bambini, anche se per alcuni durano anni...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I rapporti ambigui devono avere anche un senso ..
> Perché dovrei non dite a uno che non mi piace che non mi piace ? Vinco un premio ?
> Si vedrà se non mi piace ..o devo vedere solo io ?
> Se poi è “mi piaci da impazzire, mi ti farei a 90 gradi...” bene ...
> ...


Per onestà? Per non illudere? 
Se uno si finge amico su se ti mostra interesse no


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per onestà? Per non illudere?
> Se uno si finge amico su se ti mostra interesse no


Giriamo sempre intorno a un punto su cui non mi segui. Perché una persona dovrebbe illudere uno che non le piace se non come amico ?  Lo potrebbe fare se cinicamente ne ricavasse  un vantaggio...altrimenti ? Perché ? 
Forse perché pensa che il moto che spinge lei sia lo stesso che spinge lui (sincera amicizia ) ?no eh ..non può essere ... perché uomini e donne hanno un solo obiettivo per interagire : scopare!
No, scusa ma io non la penso così ... forse tu si ? 
Lei è malvagia è cattiva ..lui poverino si è illuso .
Ma ci credi per davvero ?


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Interessante questa discussione, ma non capisco più di cosa si stia parlando.
Io per esempio ho ben chiarito a Jaca e Nocciola che possiamo essere solo amici e che non provo attrazione per nessuna di loro.
Mi sembra sia un buon approccio tra amici no?
Tra amici di differente genere è sempre buona cosa arrivare a chiarirsi su questo punto.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah..e poi c’e chi poi finge di aiutare e di ascoltare ..quando in realtà gli piace solo il tuo culo...o che si presenta come “me tapino....” , sperando di accendere un certo senso materno ... E tu gli dai supporto perché ti spiace
> Poi si incazzano perché non gliela dai ..


Forse abbiamo trovato il "gattomorto"!!


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse abbiamo trovato il "gattomorto"!!


Bravo


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Interessante questa discussione, ma non capisco più di cosa si stia parlando.
> Io per esempio ho ben chiarito a Jaca e Nocciola che possiamo essere solo amici e che non provo attrazione per nessuna di loro.
> Mi sembra sia un buon approccio, no?
> Tra amici di differente genere è sempre buona cosa arrivare a chiarirsi su questo punto.


Si, anche se non c’era bisogno di chiarire niente. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda : io non sono interessata a te se non come amico ..e lo sai....e quindi questa precisazione e ridondante e inutile .. 
Per me un amico è un amico ..e non c’e Bisogno che mi dica se il suo uccello si muova in mia presenza o meno per continuare ad  esserlo


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, anche se non c’era bisogno di chiarire niente. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda : io non sono interessata a te se non come amico ..e lo sai....e quindi questa precisazione e ridondante e inutile ..
> Per me un amico è un amico ..e non c’e Bisogno che mi dica se il suo uccello si muova in mia presenza o meno per continuare ad  esserlo


Sai bene perché ho dovuto chiarire e ovviamente questa resta una questione privata, tra noi, di cui abbiamo già discusso.
In linea generale quando un uomo e una donna, piacenti e compatibili per età, si vedono, non è assolutamente prevedibile cosa possa accadere tra loro.
Non è certo una rarità che tra amici si arrivi anche a scopare, direi che è un evento tutt'altro che raro.
Nulla di male, secondo me, a palesare quali sono le rispettive posizioni man mano che una conoscenza va avanti.
Questo in linea generale.
Io di solito lo faccio sempre.
È una questione di definire in maniera limpida un rapporto dentro limiti che siano gli stessi per entrambi.
Non si sa mai anche per me. Donne che mi sono venute dietro ne ho avute anch'io, eh. Meglio essere diretti e chiari.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per onestà? Per non illudere?
> Se uno si finge amico su se ti mostra interesse no


Ne discutemmo anche a proposito di un 3d che aprii io tempo fa, ricordi? A te era sembrato che non fossi stata sufficientemente chiara nel fare capire ad uno che non mi interessava. E ricordo che tra te e anche  @Brunetta  giravano una gamma di soluzioni comunicative che semplicemente non fanno parte del mio personale modo di essere. Spaziavano dal  "mi hai presa per disperata?" al " non mi piaci" bello piatto diretto, laddove il mio interlocutore tra una proposta e l'altra mi raccontava di avere cambiato lavoro, imbiancato la casa al mare eccetera. Se ti allungo il brodo oltremisura, e alla tua domanda (che domanda non era) "posso venire a casa tua", ti rispondo che magari organizzeremo quando ci saranno entrambi i nostri figli  (nello specifico dopo due mesi, era estate) e tu ti senti legittimato a insistere oltre... Non sono io che sto facendo la gattamorta, o sono ambigua, ma e' lui che pensa che evidentemente basti insistere. Poi chiaro: a voler troncare subito. (anche un rapporto cordiale visto che ora meno ma un tempo ci incrociavamo spesso) basta dire  "non mi interessi". Tronchi però spesso ogni rapporto. (nel senso che poi si fa finta di non vedersi a due metri di distanza) e rischi pure che l'altro, bello ambiguo, ti risponda "ma come hai fatto a capire ste cose?!?". Sinceramente non essendo stalking ho preferito che ad una certa il problema fosse suo.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai bene perché ho dovuto chiarire e ovviamente questa resta una questione privata, tra noi, di cui abbiamo già discusso.
> In linea generale quando un uomo e una donna, piacenti e compatibili per età, si vedono, non è assolutamente prevedibile cosa possa accadere tra loro.
> Non è certo una rarità che tra amici si arrivi anche a scopare, direi che è un evento tutt'altro che raro.
> Nulla di male, secondo me, a palesare quali sono le rispettive posizioni man mano che una conoscenza va avanti.
> ...


Non occorre nascondere nulla, perché altrimenti sembra altro: Hai chiarito perché pensavo che fossi coinvolto e non mi andava e quindi mi sono allontanata , dato che io non sono coinvolta da te  ... come ben sai. ... 
Scusa, ma detta come la stai dicendo tu sembra altro ..  mi sembra giusto precisarlo ... 
io non lo avrei nemmeno portato qui:
Se lo hai fatto tu avrai le tue buone ragioni 

.E’ andata tipo : perché ti sei allontanata ? 
Perché non sono coinvolta
Ah, tranqui::neanch’io.... 

Io non ho sentito l’esigenza di dire “non sono coinvolta” ..ma l’ho fatto capire quando ho visto (presunto) coinvolgimento ..
Che è quello che stavo cercando di spiegare a nocciola
Perché si capisce eh


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non occorre nascondere nulla, perché altrimenti sembra altro: Hai chiarito perché pensavo che fossi coinvolto e non mi andava e quindi mi sono allontanata , dato che io non sono coinvolta da te  ... come ben sai. ...
> Scusa, ma detta come la stai dicendo tu sembra altro ..  mi sembra giusto precisarlo ...
> io non lo avrei nemmeno portato qui:
> Se lo hai fatto tu avrai le tue buone ragioni
> ...


Veramente ci sei arrivata tu, a furia di quote qui e là, su un argomento a cui tra l'altro manco pensavo a te (io mi ispiravo più a una che frequentai qualche anno fa).
Si, siamo usciti un po' di volte io e te, aperitivo e cena,  tu pensavi io fossi coinvolto, dopo 5 uscite ti sei allontanata, io ti ho ben spiegato i limiti di tutto questo. 
Mi sembra che avessimo concluso che non c'era mai stata vera attrazione per entrambi. 
Dove sta quindi il problema?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Veramente ci sei arrivata tu, a furia di quote qui e là, su un argomento a cui tra l'altro manco pensavo a te (io mi ispiravo più a una che frequentai qualche anno fa).
> Si, siamo usciti un po' di volte io e te, aperitivo e cena,  tu pensavi io fossi coinvolto, dopo 5 uscite ti sei allontanata, io ti ho ben spiegato i limiti di tutto questo.
> Mi sembra che avessimo concluso che non c'era mai stata vera attrazione per entrambi.
> Dove sta quindi il problema?


Sai che io non li ho contati ? 
Infatti non ci sono problemi .. perché tu ne vedi ?
Io stavo seguendo il 3d.
Tu invece cosa seguivi ? 
Non ti capisco sai ?
Suggerirei di chiuderla qui ..che dici ?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ne discutemmo anche a proposito di un 3d che aprii io tempo fa, ricordi? A te era sembrato che non fossi stata sufficientemente chiara nel fare capire ad uno che non mi interessava. E ricordo che tra te e anche  @Brunetta  giravano una gamma di soluzioni comunicative che semplicemente non fanno parte del mio personale modo di essere. Spaziavano dal  "mi hai presa per disperata?" al " non mi piaci" bello piatto diretto, laddove il mio interlocutore tra una proposta e l'altra mi raccontava di avere cambiato lavoro, imbiancato la casa al mare eccetera. Se ti allungo il brodo oltremisura, e alla tua domanda (che domanda non era) "posso venire a casa tua", ti rispondo che magari organizzeremo quando ci saranno entrambi i nostri figli  (nello specifico dopo due mesi, era estate) e tu ti senti legittimato a insistere oltre... Non sono io che sto facendo la gattamorta, o sono ambigua, ma e' lui che pensa che evidentemente basti insistere. Poi chiaro: a voler troncare subito. (anche un rapporto cordiale visto che ora meno ma un tempo ci incrociavamo spesso) basta dire  "non mi interessi". Tronchi però spesso ogni rapporto. (nel senso che poi si fa finta di non vedersi a due metri di distanza) e rischi pure che l'altro, bello ambiguo, ti risponda "ma come hai fatto a capire ste cose?!?". Sinceramente non essendo stalking ho preferito che ad una certa il problema fosse suo.


Ma io non credo che sia necessario sempre dire chissà che.
Soprattutto lo sanno i diretti interessati che relazione è in atto, non certo chi ne ha un racconto.
Per me, se ti sembra che uno sia tonto o faccia il finto tonto e ti dà fastidio, gli dici quello che non vuoi, ma lo decidi tu.
Ho già raccontato del tipo sposato che mi aveva proposto un caffè a cui ho risposto “Certamente verrò a trovarVI” ha capito subito che avevo capito ed era no.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che sia necessario sempre dire chissà che.
> Soprattutto lo sanno i diretti interessati che relazione è in atto, non certo chi ne ha un racconto.
> Per me, se ti sembra che uno sia tonto o faccia il finto tonto e ti dà fastidio, gli dici quello che non vuoi, ma lo decidi tu.
> Ho già raccontato del tipo sposato che mi aveva proposto un caffè a cui ho risposto “Certamente verrò a trovarVI” ha capito subito che avevo capito ed era no.


Vero. Ma e' anche questione di carattere.


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ne discutemmo anche a proposito di un 3d che aprii io tempo fa, ricordi? A te era sembrato che non fossi stata sufficientemente chiara nel fare capire ad uno che non mi interessava. E ricordo che tra te e anche  @Brunetta  giravano una gamma di soluzioni comunicative che semplicemente non fanno parte del mio personale modo di essere. Spaziavano dal  "mi hai presa per disperata?" al " non mi piaci" bello piatto diretto, laddove il mio interlocutore tra una proposta e l'altra mi raccontava di avere cambiato lavoro, imbiancato la casa al mare eccetera. Se ti allungo il brodo oltremisura, e alla tua domanda (che domanda non era) "posso venire a casa tua", ti rispondo che magari organizzeremo quando ci saranno entrambi i nostri figli  (nello specifico dopo due mesi, era estate) e tu ti senti legittimato a insistere oltre... Non sono io che sto facendo la gattamorta, o sono ambigua, ma e' lui che pensa che evidentemente basti insistere. Poi chiaro: a voler troncare subito. (anche un rapporto cordiale visto che ora meno ma un tempo ci incrociavamo spesso) basta dire  "non mi interessi". Tronchi però spesso ogni rapporto. (nel senso che poi si fa finta di non vedersi a due metri di distanza) e rischi pure che l'altro, bello ambiguo, ti risponda "ma come hai fatto a capire ste cose?!?". Sinceramente non essendo stalking ho preferito che ad una certa il problema fosse suo.


Gli uomini sono esseri semplici. 

Se nicchi ad una proposta e per fare la gentile tergiversi, possono pensare che non sei convinta per turbe tue, ma che magari, insistendo un po’.. da cosa nasce cosa.. solo i sassi non cambiano mai idea... rosso di sera bel tempo si spera.

Insomma non so se tendono a sopravvalutare di brutto le loro capacità persuasive o la nostra volubilità.

Si può essere chiare senza essere brutali.
E se lui, punto sul vivo, se ne esce con un elegantissssimo “ma che avevi capito?” - che, nei gentlem veri, ha la connotazione del “non ti montare la testa”- puoi seppellirlo con una risata elegante e gioiosa.
“A posto allora, meno male!”
 lasciando la sua fragile virilità intatta.

Se poi lo perdi, mica hai perso molto..


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vero. Ma e' anche questione di carattere.


Infatti. Ho conosciuto pure quelli che si sono arrabbiati.
Ma io ho aperto il thread proprio per contestare la definizione di gatta morta


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono esseri semplici.
> 
> Se nicchi ad una proposta e per fare la gentile tergiversi, possono pensare che non sei convinta per turbe tue, ma che magari, insistendo un po’.. da cosa nasce cosa.. solo i sassi non cambiano mai idea... rosso di sera bel tempo si spera.
> 
> ...


A voce si, ma ha scritto tutto (e gli ho risposto) via sms 
A voce poi l'ho sistemato meglio


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E invece una bella domanda diretta di chi è interessato ...tipo “ma io ti piaccio?”


Devi saperla fare, anche la domanda diretta.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Suggerirei di chiuderla qui ..che dici ?


E no dai, che ci piace quando parte il cinema :lol:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io per esempio ho ben chiarito a Jaca e Nocciola che possiamo essere solo amici e che non provo attrazione per nessuna di loro.
> Mi sembra sia un buon approccio tra amici no?


Dipende
a me se una amica o conoscente mi dicesse così di punto in bianco : " oh.. Comunque solo amici eh? Non vorrei tu pensassi cose strane"

a me un po' mi farebbe girare i coglioni, nel senso
Ma che vuoi?? Ma chi ti ha chiesto nulla?

No?


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2019)

Credo proprio che non ci sia bisogno di chiarire se i comportamenti sono coerenti. Sarebbe come se ogni volta che si sorride ad un uomo si debba aggiungere " guarda che è solo disinteressata simpatia",


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Sarebbe come se ogni volta che si sorride ad un uomo si debba aggiungere " guarda che è solo disinteressata simpatia",


.. Oppure a rovescio "guarda che sarebbe anche l'ora tu mi tirassi il colpo"


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che io non li ho contati ?
> Infatti non ci sono problemi .. perché tu ne vedi ?
> Io stavo seguendo il 3d.
> Tu invece cosa seguivi ?
> ...


Direi proprio di sì.
Mi sembra che la questione sia andata eccessivamente sul personale...


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Ho conosciuto pure quelli che si sono arrabbiati.
> Ma io ho aperto il thread proprio per contestare la definizione di gatta morta


Perché?
Esistono, ci sono, ci saranno sempre, esattamente come i piacioni, i bacia pile, i moralisti, i leccaculo, i ficcanaso, i pettegoli, i traditori seriali, gli scrocconi, i bulli, i ladri, gli ingenui, i timidi, i bugiardi, i bacchettoni, i nudisti.
A me se contesti la definizione di nudista ti dico: perché? Definisce una parte di me, la voglio e la pretendo.
Mica voglio qualcuno  che mi tolga l'uso del vocabolario.
Soprattutto se Treccani.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende
> a me se una amica o conoscente mi dicesse così di punto in bianco : " oh.. Comunque solo amici eh? Non vorrei tu pensassi cose strane"
> 
> a me un po' mi farebbe girare i coglioni, nel senso
> ...


No. 
A me è capitato spesso e lo apprezzo. 
Anche perché mi permette di evitare equivoci sulle reali intenzioni. Tutte le donne sanno che la frase 'Prendiamo un caffè insieme' è una frase rituale. Meglio chiarire che significa esattamente un caffè, prima che venga scambiata per una collezione di farfalle. Anche perché sono più le donne a rifiutare di rapportarsi con un uomo se in dubbio che quelle che accettano.
Per fare un esempio, io sto facendo un coro in cui mi trovo a dover prendere e riportare a casa una bellissima donna sui 30 anni. Il chiarimento c'è già stato, da parte mia, ed è stato opportuno. È comprensibile anche il perché.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, anche se non c’era bisogno di chiarire niente. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda : io non sono interessata a te se non come amico ..e lo sai....e quindi questa precisazione e ridondante e inutile ..
> Per me un amico è un amico ..e non c’e Bisogno che mi dica se il suo uccello si muova in mia presenza o meno per continuare ad  esserlo





Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende
> a me se una amica o conoscente mi dicesse così di punto in bianco : " oh.. Comunque solo amici eh? Non vorrei tu pensassi cose strane"
> 
> a me un po' mi farebbe girare i coglioni, nel senso
> ...


Dipende sempre come poni certe domande. A me una che si premura troppo di mettere le cose in chiaro mi annoia. Sinceramente.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende sempre come poni certe domande. A me una che si premura troppo di mettere le cose in chiaro mi annoia. Sinceramente.


Se mi annoia è l'amica giusta...  Resterà tale sempre. O no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Oppure a rovescio "guarda che sarebbe anche l'ora tu mi tirassi il colpo"


Quello ci sta


----------



## Martes (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se mi annoia è l'amica giusta...  Resterà tale sempre. O no?


Ma perché tutta questa ossessione di dover chiarire? Che palle sul serio! Si firma anche una dichiarazione di intenti? ...non si sa mai a fidarsi sulla parola...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> A me è capitato spesso e lo apprezzo.
> Anche perché mi permette di evitare equivoci sulle reali intenzioni. Tutte le donne sanno che la frase 'Prendiamo un caffè insieme' è una frase rituale. Meglio chiarire che significa esattamente un caffè, prima che venga scambiata per una collezione di farfalle. Anche perché sono più le donne a rifiutare di rapportarsi con un uomo se in dubbio che quelle che accettano.
> Per fare un esempio, io sto facendo un coro in cui mi trovo a dover prendere e riportare a casa una bellissima donna sui 30 anni. Il chiarimento c'è già stato, da parte mia, ed è stato opportuno. È comprensibile anche il perché.


Mah.. Negli ultimi 30 anni ricordo solo una cretina che mi venne a trovare a milano dove ero x lavoro, lei viveva non lontano

Mi disse 3 volte che cmq era solo x amicizia eh.. E già mi pareva Una 13enne anche perché io proprio.. Zero

Si stette 2 ore al bar a chiacchera e i discorsi a biscaro continuarono, mi ricordo volle veder le foto di mia moglie e mi disse che eeh certo lei è molto più bella di te eh?

Mah.. (mi dissi) finiamo sto caffè e riportiamola alla stazione

Quando era sul treno mi mandò un messaggio (WhatsApp non c'era) e mi disse:

"però almeno un bacio me lo potevi anche dare eh? Ho fatto un'ora di treno"

Viva la chiarezza


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma perché tutta questa ossessione di dover chiarire? Che palle sul serio! Si firma anche una dichiarazione di intenti? ...non si sa mai a fidarsi sulla parola...


Ti va di uscire a cena una sera con me, che te lo chiarisco? 
Se abiti lontano, puoi fermarti a dormire da me. 
Che dici?


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Quante donne accetterebbero un invito così da uno sconosciuto?
Senza chiarire prima che cosa rappresenta quella cena?
O senza aggiungere... Guarda che io mi vedo già con uno e sono molto presa da lui?
E se accetti senza definire nulla... Cosa ti puoi aspettare?
Un appuntamento al buio.
Se ci si definisce amici dopo... È perché non ci si e piaciuti.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. Negli ultimi 30 anni ricordo solo una cretina che mi venne a trovare a milano dove ero x lavoro, lei viveva non lontano
> 
> Mi disse 3 volte che cmq era solo x amicizia eh.. E già mi pareva Una 13enne anche perché io proprio.. Zero
> 
> ...


Tu sei stato chiaro con lei?
Che ci sei uscito a fare e dove l'hai beccata?
Non mi sembrava un'uscita da amici, o sbaglio?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu sei stato chiaro con lei?
> Che ci sei uscito a fare e dove l'hai beccata?
> Non mi sembrava un'uscita da amici, o sbaglio?


Ma. He dovevo chiarire scusa? 

Se ti dico sono a Milano x lavoro e lei mi dice: vengo a trovarti, che devo chiarire? 

Io ho detto: va bene ti aspetto


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se mi annoia è l'amica giusta...  Resterà tale sempre. O no?


Manco é un'amica. Se mi annoia passo oltre.


----------



## Vera (4 Dicembre 2019)

Se un uomo mi fa la premessa va a prendersi il caffè con un'altra. Mi farebbe cascare le tette anche come amico.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quante donne accetterebbero un invito così da uno sconosciuto?
> Senza chiarire prima che cosa rappresenta quella cena?


Se tutti facessero così fallirebbero mezzi ristoranti in 3 mesi

Perché se chiarisco che ti invito a cena perché ti voglio trombare, comuque l'altra rispondesse, la cena salta

O perché si tromba anziché andare a cena, o perché ognuno cena a casa sua


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah..e poi c’e chi poi finge di aiutare e di ascoltare ..quando in realtà gli piace solo il tuo culo...o che si presenta come “me tapino....” , sperando di accendere un certo senso materno ... E tu gli dai supporto perché ti spiace
> Poi si incazzano perché non gliela dai ..quando in un anno li hai visti tre volte e ti sei comunque tenuta a due metri di distanza dopo aver rimbalzato  200 inviti ...
> Suvvia .. si può essere chiari in mille modi, soprattutto quando si pensa che non ci sia nulla da chiarire


Sai qual è il problema?
Che in un thread sulle gatte morte hai giustificato le tue amiche che si approfittano di quello che tu definisci un cesso facendogli credere di avere speranze dando la colpa a lui che invece di uscire con le cesse par sue pretende di uscire con il Gotha delle fighe irraggiungibili.
Sai che è un pensiero aberrante?
Hai ritenuto corretto dividere l'umanità in cessi che devono stare tra i cessi e fighe che possono bullizzare chi non sta al suo posto.
Scusami, ma che amiche frequenti che si comportano così?


----------



## Vera (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se tutti facessero così fallirebbero mezzi ristoranti in 3 mesi
> 
> Perché se chiarisco che ti invito a cena perché ti voglio trombare, comuque l'altra rispondesse, la cena salta
> 
> O perché si tromba anziché andare a cena, o perché ognuno cena a casa sua


A me viene sempre una gran fame dopo


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se tutti facessero così fallirebbero mezzi ristoranti in 3 mesi
> 
> Perché se chiarisco che ti invito a cena perché ti voglio trombare, comuque l'altra rispondesse, la cena salta
> 
> O perché si tromba anziché andare a cena, o perché ognuno cena a casa sua


Oh... Ci siamo quasi. Dai che magari arriviamo a una conclusione...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Esistono, ci sono, ci saranno sempre, esattamente come i piacioni, i bacia pile, i moralisti, i leccaculo, i ficcanaso, i pettegoli, i traditori seriali, gli scrocconi, i bulli, i ladri, gli ingenui, i timidi, i bugiardi, i bacchettoni, i nudisti.
> A me se contesti la definizione di nudista ti dico: perché? Definisce una parte di me, la voglio e la pretendo.
> Mica voglio qualcuno  che mi tolga l'uso del vocabolario.
> Soprattutto se Treccani.


Le definizioni, come gli insulti, definiscono chi le usa.
Definiscono le aspettative relazionali, il quadro valoriale ecc.
È noto che la criminalità organizzata definisce infame chi lascia la illegalità.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le definizioni, come gli insulti, definiscono chi le usa.
> Definiscono le aspettative relazionali, il quadro valoriale ecc.
> È noto che la criminalità organizzata definisce infame chi lascia la illegalità.


Oh santi numi. 
Se tu dai del traditore a chi ti ha tradito, definisci un comportamento. 
Mica te stessa.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> A me viene sempre una gran fame dopo


Ma se il lui è sposato dopo deve tornare a casina


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Si esce, anche più volte, e si vede e si sente come va.
Dopo un po’ di volte si capisce se si vuole proseguire.
Non è che la conoscenza è uso dell’altro più di quanto sia uso dell’altra.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oh... Ci siamo quasi. Dai che magari arriviamo a una conclusione...


Ma non c'è una conclusione per me, sto solo dicendo che se a me una domattina mi offre un caffè e mi dice mentre ci si avvia al bar:
"oh bimbo... È un Caffè eh? Chiarisco.. Perché sai.." 

Io la mando a fare in culo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oh santi numi.
> Se tu dai del traditore a chi ti ha tradito, definisci un comportamento.
> Mica te stessa.


Sono stata troppo sintetica.
Definisco che per me è nei rapporti che vivo considero un valore la fedeltà.
Mica è così per tutti.


----------



## Vera (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se il lui è sposato dopo deve tornare a casina


Mi dispiace per lui. Andrò a cena da sola.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Giriamo sempre intorno a un punto su cui non mi segui. Perché una persona dovrebbe illudere uno che non le piace se non come amico ?  Lo potrebbe fare se cinicamente ne ricavasse  un vantaggio...altrimenti ? Perché ?
> Forse perché pensa che il moto che spinge lei sia lo stesso che spinge lui (sincera amicizia ) ?no eh ..non può essere ... perché uomini e donne hanno un solo obiettivo per interagire : scopare!
> No, scusa ma io non la penso così ... forse tu si ?
> Lei è malvagia è cattiva ..lui poverino si è illuso .
> Ma ci credi per davvero ?


Ho un sacco di amici uomini e il mio migliore amico è un uomo. Quindi non penso che uomini e donne interagiscano solo per scopare
Dico solo che ci sono donne , le gatte morte, che adorano essere lusingate apprezzate ecc ecc e anche se non hanno interesse verso l’altro non stoppano queste situazioni continuando un rapporto ambiguo.
Ne conosco qualcuna


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2019)

La tipica gattamorta di cui parlavo la conobbi anni fa.
La prima cosa che mi disse fu che mia moglie ed io non eravamo una bella coppia. E io non ero ancora stato tradito.
La seconda che essendosi mollata col tipo veniva con me sulla spiaggia nudista. Ma non ci venne.
La terza mi chiese perché non portavo la vera e se avevo un'amante.
Poi venni tradito e lei si mise con uno.
Mi resto' al fianco aiutandomi. Fu preziosa per me.
E tra messaggini e telefonate e sguardi e sorrisi mi innamorai un poco.
Me la sognai di notte per mesi, diciamo.
Mi chiese di uscire.
Pranzammo insieme di nascosto, parlando di sesso, come altre volte.
La sera mi disse che dovevamo concordare una balla col collega che ci aveva visti.
Non voleva destare sospetti.
Mi invito' fuori, post lavoro.
Io dovevo gestire il casino a casa, ero via con la testa. Presi tempo, rifiutai qualche volta.
Uscimmo, era d'estate. Di nascosto, ovviamente, da tutti.
Fu una bella e simpatica giornata. Non trombammo.
Prima delle ferie dovevo accompagnarla dal ginecologo. Me lo chiese lei, così stavamo insieme.
Mi pacco' senza dirmi niente.
Me la presi. Lei si stupì.
Io le disse che mi piaceva, che provavo qualcosa per lei.
Mi friendzono, scusandosi per aver creato questo equivoco.
Poi mi mandò uno screenshot in  cui c'era una conversazione del giorno prima con un altro che ci aveva provato a sua volta. Commento'... Deve essere il periodo.. Tutti adesso... Chissà come mai?
Mi incazzai.
La trattai da amico per i mesi successivi. Lei mi fece dei casini perché non la trattavo più come prima.
Mi faceva scenate in ufficio e finivamo a litigare, con i colleghi basiti. E richieste di spiegazioni inutili sul perché io fossi cambiato.
Poi si legò a un collega più vecchio di me che le sta dietro coccolandola per bene senza avanzare proposte, lo stesso che aveva criticato più volte in passato definendolo vecchio. Io all'inizio ne fui geloso, poi capii il suo gioco.
Recentemente mi ha detto che è bello sentirsi desiderata senza fare poi niente.
Sta cosa mi fece male all'epoca, in un periodo in cui avevo già altri problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Interessante questa discussione, ma non capisco più di cosa si stia parlando.
> Io per esempio ho ben chiarito a Jaca e Nocciola che possiamo essere solo amici e che non provo attrazione per nessuna di loro.
> Mi sembra sia un buon approccio tra amici no?
> Tra amici di differente genere è sempre buona cosa arrivare a chiarirsi su questo punto.


Certo che lo è 
Ti conosco da anni e se percepissi che le nostre uscire per te significano qualcosa di diverso sai quanto so essere diretta


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una conclusione per me, sto solo dicendo che se a me una domattina mi offre un caffè e mi dice mentre ci si avvia al bar:
> "oh bimbo... È un Caffè eh? Chiarisco.. Perché sai.."
> 
> Io la mando a fare in culo


E fai benissimo. 
Cazzo ci perdi tempo a fare?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

La seconda gattamorta era amica di famiglia. 
Un giorno mi invito' a pranzo, dove ci trovammo a parlare di mutande e questioni ormonali. 
Io alla fine conclusi dicendo che in quel periodo avevo problemi a casa. 
La settimana successiva uscì con mia moglie, facendosi offrire il pranzo anche da lei, non senza aver concordato con me la versione da dirle. 
Dopo un mese si autoinvito' a pranzo con i colleghi portando quello che scoprii dopo sarebbe diventato il suo amante dopo il mio diniego. Delicatissima. Io diui conosco bene anche la moglie. Ho saputo delle corna infatti da lei
La rividi anni dopo a una cena in cui un mio amico la invitò, ovviamente offrendogliela. 
Per tutta la sera mi sentii di troppo, nessuno mi cago'. 
Ovviamente l'amico non se la portò a letto. 
Il marito, ignaro di tutto. 
Lei una santa.


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti va di uscire a cena una sera con me, che te lo chiarisco?
> Se abiti lontano, puoi fermarti a dormire da me.
> Che dici?





danny ha detto:


> Quante donne accetterebbero un invito così da uno sconosciuto?
> Senza chiarire prima che cosa rappresenta quella cena?
> O senza aggiungere... Guarda che io mi vedo già con uno e sono molto presa da lui?
> E se accetti senza definire nulla... Cosa ti puoi aspettare?
> ...


È che non capisco proprio il senso di un agire simile: "chiarire"... che cosa? 
I rapporti umani se dio vuole non sono statici, si muovono, evolvono... quindi poi se qualcosa cambia che si fa? Occorre una cena di rettifica?

E poi ragionare così significa partire dal presupposto che ci deve/può essere un certo interesse a prescindere, ed occorre chiarire che così non è. 

Personalmente ragiono al contrario.
Se l'interesse c'è, che chi lo prova lo espliciti, uomo o donna che sia, senza tanti giri o strane manovre. 
Se non viene esplicitato do per scontato che non ci sia, senza retropensieri di sorta.

Poi ci sono anche situazioni in cui prima di tutto bisogna chiarirsi con se stessi, ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se il lui è sposato dopo deve tornare a casina


Non per forza.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La seconda gattamorta era amica di famiglia.
> Un giorno mi invito' a pranzo, dove ci trovammo a parlare di mutande e questioni ormonali.
> Io alla fine conclusi dicendo che in quel periodo avevo problemi a casa.
> La settimana successiva uscì con mia moglie, facendosi offrire il pranzo anche da lei, non senza aver concordato con me la versione da dirle.
> ...


Cosa c'entra il discorso del farsi offrire cena?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> È che non capisco proprio il senso di un agire simile: "chiarire"... che cosa?
> I rapporti umani se dio vuole non sono statici, si muovono, evolvono... quindi poi se qualcosa cambia che si fa? Occorre una cena di rettifica?
> 
> E poi ragionare così significa partire dal presupposto che ci deve/può essere un certo interesse a prescindere, ed occorre chiarire che così non è.
> ...


Finalmente qualcuno Col cervello acceso!


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> È che non capisco proprio il senso di un agire simile: "chiarire"... che cosa?
> *I rapporti umani se dio vuole non sono statici, si muovono, evolvono... quindi poi se qualcosa cambia che si fa? Occorre una cena di rettifica?*
> 
> E poi ragionare così significa partire dal presupposto che ci deve/può essere un certo interesse a prescindere, ed occorre chiarire che così non è.
> ...


Perfetto. Questo è  buon senso. Stavo aspettando da un po' che finalmente qualcuno lo scrivesse.
Da un incontro, da una cena, da una conversazione, da un qualsiasi evento che consenta a un uomo e una donna di interagire tra loro può nascere qualsiasi rapporto, che a priori non è definibile.
Può nascere un'amicizia, così come anche un rapporto di coppia o anche una sola scopata nel dopocena, ma come si fa a definirlo "prima"?
E' qualcosa che emerge solo con la frequentazione.
Si parte con l'idea di conoscersi, magari ci si è già constatato che fisicamente può esserci interesse o compatibilità, ma non è detto (mia moglie arrivò a piacermi fisicamente dopo circa 6 mesi che uscivamo), il resto... chi può fare una previsione?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il discorso del farsi offrire cena?


Puro contorno.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:
			
		

> Però
> Finalmente qualcuno Col cervello acceso!


Boh. Io non ho mai avuto problemi anche a farmi parte attiva nell'invitare a uscire un uomo. Però laddove non c'era interesse oltre a una amicizia l'ho detto, e peraltro così e' sempre stato. Quando ho avuto interesse sono stata altrettanto abbastanza esplicita.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Arcistufo ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora, dico la mia poi probabilmente mi asterrò da interventi futuri.
Se partiamo dal topic, secondo me la gattamorta non esiste ed è una categoria logica che non serve a nulla: le categorie logiche di solito hanno lo scopo di semplificare, questa non spiega niente, se non un vago disvalore sociale nei confronti di chi utilizza un atteggiamento passivo delle dinamiche di seduzione. Che è cosa ben diversa da un atteggiamento di tipo passivo aggressivo, che, quello sì, è una categoria codificata.
Si tratta in buona sostanza di cercare evidenze per far stare in piedi un castello di carte che da solo non si regge.
Giocare di rimessa in amore secondo me è un atteggiamento nobilissimo, soprattutto perché funziona indipendentemente dal sesso di chi lo mette in atto.
Con tanti saluti alle talebane della Littizzetto che sono convinte che una donna sia arrapante perché riesci a fare contemporaneamente tre lavatrici e quattro pranzi lavorando e pulendo il culo ai marmocchi. Che è proprio uno stereotipo delle donnette fatto per le donnette. Che infatti non funziona se non come collante sociale tra femmine sceme.
Secondo punto, gli equivoci: gli equivoci sono parte integrante del gioco. La tensione sessuale che si crea tra due persone è la cosa più fluida del mondo, è fatta di messaggi principalmente non verbali e secondo me viene pure inquinata parecchio da questa frenesia di mettere le cose in chiaro che privilegia invece la parte verbale della comunicazione.
Per cui io la vivo come un mettere paletti necessario a chi è insensibile e/o insicuro sulla sua capacità di leggere le meccaniche della seduzione. Che ripeto, secondo me passano principalmente per il non verbale.
Che non ha altro effetto se non inquinare qualcosa di bello che io ti sto dando per dar da mangiare alle insicurezze varie e all'altra merda che hai dentro.
Io se una mi si vuole scopare lo capisco subito. Spesso prima di loro, tant'è che mi capita spessissimo che io ci provi abbastanza presto (mettendo tra l'altro immediatamente in chiaro che non è un interesse di tipo amicale quello che mi spinge, anche perché ripiegare su un rapporto di amicizia con una che mi voglio scopare solo per averla nella mia vita mi sembra una emerita stronzata), venga rifiutato da loro, dopodiché guarda caso ci pensano, fanno pace con i loro desideri, e mi vengono a rompere il cazzo loro. Spero di averti dato un punto di vista sufficientemente chiaro su come la penso sull'argomento. D'altronde è una questione di sensibilità. Il famoso discorso di spiegare i colori a un cieco. L'insicurezza relazionale è quella benda sugli occhi che ti fa dire _perché?_ Invece di p_erché no?_ facendo secca la parte più bella della vita  che è quella di  trarre energia dalla voglia di scoparti la vita, il mondo e tutto il resto.
Finito sto pippone, baci e abbracci dal vostro affezionatissimo Papero di quartiere.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho un sacco di amici uomini e il mio migliore amico è un uomo. Quindi non penso che uomini e donne interagiscano solo per scopare
> Dico solo che c*i sono donne , le gatte morte, che adorano essere lusingate apprezzate ecc ecc e anche se non hanno interesse verso l’altro non stoppano queste situazioni continuando un rapporto ambiguo.*
> Ne conosco qualcuna


Ecco, torniamo in topic.
Io ho una passione per le definizioni - d'altronde è anche il mio lavoro.
Ho definito la gatta morta secondo Treccani, Esopo e Manzoni ma questo che tu indichi  è l'uso comune moderno del termine.
Popolarmente infatti si intende come tale quella donna che si comporta (perché il termine indica un *comportamento*, non la persona) da cascamorto con la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini che possano essere da lei considerati minimamente interessanti. La differenza con la "zoccola", termine su cui si è discusso ampiamente su queste pagine, è nell'atteggiamento. Se la "zoccola" è esplicita e diretta nel suo interesse, la gattamorta non è palese, lavora in modo spesso furtivo, celandosi dietro un aspetto e atteggiamenti che farebbero presupporre altro. Non sai mai se c'è o ci fa. Hai sempre dubbi su di lei.
Le gattemorte ambiscono a essere desiderate, lusingate, apprezzate, come dici tu. Ma il sesso non è la discriminante, come ha detto Arcistufo. Vengono anche a letto con te, ma ovviamente non smetteranno mai di guardarsi attorno e a ripetere lo stesso comportamento con altri, pur sembrando sempre innocente e ingenua, mai responsabile fino in fondo di ciò che fa.
Sostanzialmente la gatta morta è anche un po' anaffettiva: non si lega mai più di tanto.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:
			
		

> Allora, dico la mia poi probabilmente mi asterrò da interventi futuri.
> Se partiamo dal topic, secondo me la gattamorta non esiste ed è una categoria logica che non serve a nulla:


Ok sul resto, ma non è una categoria, come non lo è il nudista o il traditore.
E' un comportamento o un atteggiamento.
Una modalità per relazionarsi con gli altri. Le cosiddette gatte morte non hanno tratti comuni distinguibili, se non quelli relativi all'approccio.
Un approccio che può anche essere molto intrigante, ma va preso per quello che è e saputo gestire.
Negli esempi che ho portato io non l'ho fatto e ho sbagliato, per esempio.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2019)

Però.. @danny.. Giusto per "chiarire" e ripulire per terra dagli stracci imbevuti di merda che te e @Jacaranda vi siete tirati addosso ieri sera in questo 3d.. 

Alla luce delle 5 cene che ci hai fatto, tu definiresti @Jacaranda una gatta morta? 

Così si esce da quella che mi pare di percepire come una impasse.. 

E mi prendo in toto la responsabilità di questa sensazione che ho appena scritto


----------



## Lostris (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto. Questo è  buon senso. Stavo aspettando da un po' che finalmente qualcuno lo scrivesse.
> Da un incontro, da una cena, da una conversazione, da un qualsiasi evento che consenta a un uomo e una donna di interagire tra loro può nascere qualsiasi rapporto, che a priori non è definibile.
> Può nascere un'amicizia, così come anche un rapporto di coppia o anche una sola scopata nel dopocena, ma come si fa a definirlo "prima"?
> E' qualcosa che emerge solo con la frequentazione.
> Si parte con l'idea di conoscersi, magari ci si è già constatato che fisicamente può esserci interesse o compatibilità, ma non è detto (mia moglie arrivò a piacermi fisicamente dopo circa 6 mesi che uscivamo), il resto... chi può fare una previsione?


Mah. Trovo che sia vero solo in parte. 
Anche perché, allora, non ci sarebbe nessuna discriminante nei rapporti.

perché mai dovrei frequentare chi non ho voglia di frequentare? Perché non si sa mai cosa scopro? Ma anche chissenefrega, Ti dico di no.
Il tempo è una risorsa preziosa, la dedico a chi mi va.

Se mi è sembrato di capire che vuoi uscire con me nella speranza di infilarti nelle mie mutande, e a me va di uscire con te, ma non ti infilerei la lingua in bocca manco da ubriaca, perché devo passare una serata nella consapevolezza delle tue aspettative? 

Io personalmente non ne sono gratificata, e non me ne frega niente... semmai mi sento a disagio e meno libera di vivere la serata in modo spontaneo. 
quindi magari chiarisco prima.

Non vedo tutti sti problemi.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però.. @danny.. Giusto per "chiarire" e ripulire per terra dagli stracci imbevuti di merda che te e @Jacaranda vi siete tirati addosso ieri sera in questo 3d..
> 
> Alla luce delle 5 cene che ci hai fatto, tu definiresti @Jacaranda una gatta morta?
> 
> ...


Per me no. 
Io avevo quotato sul tema il post sulle sue amiche, poi tutto ha preso una piega diversa, ma ripensandoci non le definirei neppure gatte morte come ho detto ieri.
Si comportano da "sfruttatrici", un po' come la Signorina Silvani con Fantozzi. 
Per me, se non salvo lui, non giustifico neppure loro.
Questo sì è un tipo di rapporto che mi fa orrore per entrambe le parti.
Mia opinione, si intende.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mah. Trovo che sia vero solo in parte.
> Anche perché, allora, non ci sarebbe nessuna discriminante nei rapporti.
> 
> perché mai dovrei frequentare chi non ho voglia di frequentare? Perché non si sa mai cosa scopro? Ma anche chissenefrega, Ti dico di no.
> ...


Corretto anche questo.
Questa considerazione non esclude l'altra. Evidentemente però fa presupporre un diverso livello di conoscenza.
Martes alla considerazione in neretto probabilmente non è ancora arrivata, quando propone quel ragionamento.
Per me sono tutte argomentazioni corrette.
Da parte mia valuto caso per caso, a seconda della persona e del tipo di rapporto che si è creato.
Se noto o ho dei dubbi, preferisco affrontare l'argomento piuttosto che vivere un rapporto che mi mette a disagio.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per me no.
> Io avevo quotato sul tema il post sulle sue amiche, poi tutto ha preso una piega diversa, ma ripensandoci non le definirei neppure gatte morte come ho detto ieri.
> Si comportano da "sfruttatrici", un po' come la Signorina Silvani con Fantozzi.
> Per me, se non salvo lui, non giustifico neppure loro.
> ...


Bene! 
Sgomberato il campo da questa equivoca nota di sottofondo, il confronto sul tema può continuare con rinnovata serenità


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mah. Trovo che sia vero solo in parte.
> Anche perché, allora, non ci sarebbe nessuna discriminante nei rapporti.
> 
> perché mai dovrei frequentare chi non ho voglia di frequentare? Perché non si sa mai cosa scopro? Ma anche chissenefrega, Ti dico di no.
> ...


Ma tu non sei una gatta morta


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora, dico la mia poi probabilmente mi asterrò da interventi futuri.
> Se partiamo dal topic, secondo me la gattamorta non esiste ed è una categoria logica che non serve a nulla: le categorie logiche di solito hanno lo scopo di semplificare, questa non spiega niente, se non un vago disvalore sociale nei confronti di chi utilizza un atteggiamento passivo delle dinamiche di seduzione. Che è cosa ben diversa da un atteggiamento di tipo passivo aggressivo, che, quello sì, è una categoria codificata.
> Si tratta in buona sostanza di cercare evidenze per far stare in piedi un castello di carte che da solo non si regge.
> Giocare di rimessa in amore secondo me è un atteggiamento nobilissimo, soprattutto perché funziona indipendentemente dal sesso di chi lo mette in atto.
> ...


E' un bel pippone, nel senso che mi suona molto bene.
Ma credo che molta parte degli approcci dipenda dai presupposti: io ad esempio non faccio appuntamenti cd. "al buio", nel senso che conosco già.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok sul resto, ma non è una categoria, come non lo è il nudista o il traditore.
> E' un comportamento o un atteggiamento.
> Una modalità per relazionarsi con gli altri. Le cosiddette gatte morte non hanno tratti comuni distinguibili, se non quelli relativi all'approccio.
> Un approccio che può anche essere molto intrigante, ma va preso per quello che è e saputo gestire.
> Negli esempi che ho portato io non l'ho fatto e ho sbagliato, per esempio.


I nostri comportamenti ci definiscono. Ne ho le palle piene di gente che si crede speciale solo nella sua capoccia e accarezza la propria asserita superiorità intellettuale finendo per morire senza aver mai combinato un cazzo di significativo nella propria esistenza. Sono i risultati che contano: i moti interiori parlano di te quanto la superiorità autocertificata del bullo di quartiere che poi davanti al magistrato che lo interroga se la fa nei pantaloni. Ti ripeto, per me dare attenzioni a chi ti dà attenzioni è l'essenza stessa della seduzione. le coppie sono scambi, la seduzione è un gioco di risonanze.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora, dico la mia poi probabilmente mi asterrò da interventi futuri.
> Se partiamo dal topic, secondo me la gattamorta non esiste ed è una categoria logica che non serve a nulla:





			
				Danny ha detto:
			
		

> Ok sul resto, ma non è una categoria, come non lo è il nudista o il traditore.
> E' un comportamento o un atteggiamento.
> Una modalità per relazionarsi con gli altri. Le cosiddette gatte morte non hanno tratti comuni distinguibili, se non quelli relativi all'approccio.
> Un approccio che può anche essere molto intrigante, ma va preso per quello che è e saputo gestire.
> Negli esempi che ho portato io non l'ho fatto e ho sbagliato, per esempio.


*


			
				Arcistufo ha detto:
			
		


			I nostri comportamenti ci definiscono
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


			
				Arcistufo ha detto:
			
		

> . Ne ho le palle piene di gente che si crede speciale solo nella sua capoccia e accarezza la propria asserita superiorità intellettuale finendo per morire senza aver mai combinato un cazzo di significativo nella propria esistenza. Sono i risultati che contano: i moti interiori parlano di te quanto la superiorità autocertificata del bullo di quartiere che poi davanti al magistrato che lo interroga se la fa nei pantaloni. T*i ripeto, per me dare attenzioni a chi ti dà attenzioni è l'essenza stessa della seduzione. le coppie sono scambi, la seduzione è un gioco di risonanze.*


Questo te lo quoto.
Sperando qualcuno aggiusti i quote.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un bel pippone, nel senso che mi suona molto bene.
> Ma credo che molta parte degli approcci dipenda dai presupposti: io ad esempio non faccio appuntamenti cd. "al buio", nel senso che conosco già.


Se le tue regole ti fanno stare bene, segui le, che problema c'è? Io ho detto semplicemente che l'approccio la gattamorta funziona bene, e non saperlo fare è un handicap.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se le tue regole ti fanno stare bene, segui le, che problema c'è? Io ho detto semplicemente che l'approccio la gattamorta funziona bene, e non saperlo fare è un handicap.


Credo che ci sia una linea di demarcazione tra il gattamortismo e quello che descrivi tu, che è un normale gioco di seduzione. E se proprio devo trovare un baricentro a questa linea, e' il tipo di  "interesse" verso quella persona. Ma insomma... Raramente lo collego a un genere, per cui si... La gattamorta mi resta il frutto di un certo retaggio culturale.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2019)

A questo punto pensavo che danny è un po' un gatto che non sta benissimo


----------



## Vera (5 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora, dico la mia poi probabilmente mi asterrò da interventi futuri.
> Se partiamo dal topic, secondo me la gattamorta non esiste ed è una categoria logica che non serve a nulla: le categorie logiche di solito hanno lo scopo di semplificare, questa non spiega niente, se non un vago disvalore sociale nei confronti di chi utilizza un atteggiamento passivo delle dinamiche di seduzione. Che è cosa ben diversa da un atteggiamento di tipo passivo aggressivo, che, quello sì, è una categoria codificata.
> Si tratta in buona sostanza di cercare evidenze per far stare in piedi un castello di carte che da solo non si regge.
> Giocare di rimessa in amore secondo me è un atteggiamento nobilissimo, soprattutto perché funziona indipendentemente dal sesso di chi lo mette in atto.
> ...


Oh!


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo te lo quoto.
> Sperando qualcuno aggiusti i quote.


e chi vuoi che aggiusti i quote, qui, da 5 anni a sta parte?

prima o poi v'imbarco per davvero tutti per le Svalbard.  in mutande


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e chi vuoi che aggiusti i quote, qui, da 5 anni a sta parte?
> 
> prima o poi v'imbarco per davvero tutti per le Svalbard.  in mutande


Ehm... Temo che il quote appena sopra tu lo abbia aggiustato (as usual) da schifo 
(con questa mi banni, ecceloso'   )


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm... Temo che il quote appena sopra tu lo abbia aggiustato (as usual) da schifo
> (con questa mi banni, ecceloso'   )


quale?

al massimo ti mando a scavare in miniera a mani nude.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale?
> 
> al massimo ti mando a scavare in miniera a mani nude.


Quello in questa pagina, mi pareva una  "zuppa" in cui gli interventi fossero spezzati. Ma non ci ho fatto molta attenzione, era più che altro il gusto di dirtelo  . Ah: In un quote hai messo Danny con la D maiuscola, più o meno quello che ho appena scritto pure io.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

Si si... Danny oltre ad essere maiuscolo ad un certo punto (dopo i quote di arcistufo) pare parlare con se stesso....
@perplesso  ... Dopo 5 anni, anche tu....
( ).
Fine perculata, non ho resistito.


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello in questa pagina, mi pareva una  "zuppa" in cui gli interventi fossero spezzati. Ma non ci ho fatto molta attenzione, era più che altro il gusto di dirtelo  . Ah: In un quote hai messo Danny con la D maiuscola, più o meno quello che ho appena scritto pure io.


cercate piuttosto di non sballare i quote, chè se lo fate in un momento in cui non c'è qualcuno a controllare, poi diventa un delirio sistemare


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si si... Danny oltre ad essere maiuscolo ad un certo punto (dopo i quote di arcistufo) pare parlare con se stesso....
> @perplesso  ... Dopo 5 anni, anche tu....
> ( ).
> Fine perculata, non ho resistito.


ho guardato, direi che non c'è nulla di strano


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si si... Danny oltre ad essere maiuscolo ad un certo punto (dopo i quote di arcistufo) pare parlare con se stesso....
> @perplesso  ... Dopo 5 anni, anche tu....
> ( ).
> Fine perculata, non ho resistito.


Niente di strano. Lo fanno anche i politici, dimenticando di cambiare il login, dicendosi che sono onesti 
Ci sono stati utenti qui che lo facevano, commettendo a volte lo stesso errore. 
Poi è stato vietato di avere più profili.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho guardato, direi che non c'è nulla di strano


Perplesso stavo scherzando eh 
Hai iniziato tu con le Svalbard, non te la pigliare, ma chissene della D maiuscola o minuscola.


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perplesso stavo scherzando eh
> Hai iniziato tu con le Svalbard, non te la pigliare, ma chissene della D maiuscola o minuscola.


non sono arrabbiato, però vorrei si capisse che mettersi lì a sistemare 10 quote sballati porta via del tempo.   io lo faccio per passione, però basta davvero poco per evitare che una discussione diventi un caos


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2019)

Un paio così le ho conosciute, a letto non erano granché, colpa mia sicuramente.
Forse.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono arrabbiato, però vorrei si capisse che mettersi lì a sistemare 10 quote sballati porta via del tempo.   io lo faccio per passione, però basta davvero poco per evitare che una discussione diventi un caos


Su questo hai ragione al mille per mille, capitato anche a me. Se non si riesce a correggere, sarebbe meglio fare la mention senza quotare, e da lì ripartire....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un paio così le ho conosciute, a letto non erano granché, colpa mia sicuramente.
> Forse.


Ma se a letto ci sono venute non erano gatte morte o sì?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2019)

Un'altra caratteristica delle gatte morte è che la loro presenza genera nervosismo nell'ambiente circostante 

Se entrate in un locale e la gente è tesa, irascibile, insolitamente nervosa, probabilmente all'interno di quel locale c'è la presenza di gatte morte


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2019)

certo che... a ripensarci...


Brunetta ha detto:


> Michela Murgia
> 29 novembre 2017 · Roma, Lazio
> (...)
> Una donna invece la gattamorta la riconosce dalle elementari, da quando la ragazzina gracile con gli occhi color del dado da brodo si metteva in un angolino vicino a quello che piaceva a te e si fissava le scarpette zitta finché lui non le offriva un pezzo di merendina, intenerito.
> E tu che ti eri imparata le regole del calcio per fare colpo


...tutto sto pippone per una che rosicava alle elementari...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un'altra caratteristica delle gatte morte è che la loro presenza genera nervosismo nell'ambiente circostante
> 
> Se entrate in un locale e la gente è tesa, irascibile, insolitamente nervosa, probabilmente all'interno di quel locale c'è la presenza di gatte morte


C’è un locale pieno di gatti.
Mi innervosirebbe in effetti.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se a letto ci sono venute non erano gatte morte o sì?


certo che lo erano, anche le gatte morte scopano sai?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Oh!


Checcé?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> certo che lo erano, anche le gatte morte scopano sai?


Allora va ridefinito gatta morta


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora va ridefinito gatta morta


L'ho fatto sopra ma non mi ha cagato nessuno.


----------



## Vera (5 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Checcé?


Oh!
Ben detto
Perfetto
Mo caiosi (Me cojoni!)


----------



## abebe (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora va ridefinito gatta morta


OMG!!! 

Dopo 14 pagine e 273 messaggi? Pietà...


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

A un certo punto mi viene da scrivere...
Esiste Google.
Poi... So bbono ed è il mio lavoro. 
Quindi:
Gattamorta: la fa annusare a 10, ne scopa uno. 
O la fa annusare a 20, ne scopa 2, etc


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho fatto sopra ma non mi ha cagato nessuno.


Forse si è sovrapposto gattamorta con profumiera che invece non coincidono.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Resta che per me non esistono.
Esistono persone che in situazioni relazionali non corrispondono alle attese dell’altro.
Ma non credo che chi non corrisponde alle attese abbia in sé il dolo. Comunque non può averlo più della controparte che ha in se le attese e si aspetta che vengano soddisfatte, senza tener conto altro che dei propri bisogni.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

[


Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta che per me non esistono.
> Esistono persone che in situazioni relazionali non corrispondono alle attese dell’altro.
> Ma non credo che chi non corrisponde alle attese abbia in sé il dolo. Comunque non può averlo più della controparte che ha in se le attese e si aspetta che vengano soddisfatte, senza tener conto altro che dei propri bisogni.


Se sei uomo e non proprio alfa una profumiera o una gattamorta nella vita l'hai beccata.
Se la conosci e sei beta la eviti.
Se sei alfa la scopi.


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A un certo punto mi viene da scrivere...
> Esiste Google.
> Poi... So bbono ed è il mio lavoro.
> Quindi:
> ...


vabbeh ma così allora le sono tutte gatte morte, in potenza


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh ma così allora le sono tutte gatte morte, in potenza


Per una volta ti quoto con furore!


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh ma così allora le sono tutte gatte morte, in potenza


A me non sembra. Di solito le donne ne puntano uno, al massimo due e non cagano nessun altro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Settimana scorsa Gino Paoli ha detto che lui e Tenco facevano i gatti morti, ovvero simulavano di essere i tipi tristi e tormentati per acchiappare, in realtà entrambi erano tipi allegri. (Questo nonostante ciò che le canzoni e il suicidio tentato di Paoli e riuscito di Tenco possano far pensare)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me non sembra. Di solito le donne ne puntano uno, al massimo due e non cagano nessun altro.


Ma la gattamorta è così definita non certo perché se ne fa 10, quella non è definita playgirl, ma in un altro modo.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la gattamorta è così definita non certo perché se ne fa 10, quella non è definita playgirl, ma in un altro modo.


Ho scritto questo? 
Farla annusare a tanti uomini non è farsi tanti uomini.


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me non sembra. Di solito le donne ne puntano uno, al massimo due e non cagano nessun altro.


e dove starebbe allora la differenza con le non gatte morte?


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho scritto questo?
> Farla annusare a tanti uomini non è farsi tanti uomini.


e dove starebbe allora la differenza tra la gatta morta e la profumiera?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e dove starebbe allora la differenza tra la gatta morta e la profumiera?


La gattamorta sceglie di farla annusare a maschi che apprezza e variamente si concede a qualcuno di loro, restando però sempre con quell'aria innocua, la profumiera usa i maschi beta per favori facendo loro credere di essere interessata ma si concede solo a maschi alfa.


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La gattamorta sceglie di farla annusare a maschi che apprezza e variamente si concede a qualcuno di loro, restando però sempre con quell'aria innocua, la profumiera usa i maschi beta per favori facendo loro credere di essere interessata ma si concede solo a maschi alfa.


sono lo stesso 2 forme di manipolazione.   e tendenzialmente il maschio alpha se è davvero tale, dovrebbe saper riconoscere la gatta morta e scansarla


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> [
> 
> Se sei uomo e non proprio alfa una profumiera o una gattamorta nella vita l'hai beccata.
> Se la conosci e sei beta la eviti.
> Se sei alfa la scopi.


Se set alfa le ridi in faccia 
Gli altri ci mettono un po’ di più


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono lo stesso 2 forme di manipolazione.   e tendenzialmente il maschio alpha se è davvero tale, dovrebbe saper riconoscere la gatta morta e scansarla


In realtà il maschio alfa di solito ha libero accesso ad entrambe le categorie. Il problema concreto è per il maschio beta, che farebbe bene a evitare determinati tipi di rapporti.


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà il maschio alfa di solito ha libero accesso ad entrambe le categorie. Il problema è per il maschio beta, che farebbe bene a evitare determinati tipi di rapporti.


uno mica è beta o gamma per nulla.   se uno fosse sempre in grado di riconoscere i comportamenti manipolatori, staremmo a cavallo


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> uno mica è beta o gamma per nulla.   se uno fosse sempre in grado di riconoscere i comportamenti manipolatori, staremmo a cavallo


Già. 
L'esperienza aiuta. 
Alcune modalità si ripetono. 
Certo, qui si è arrivati a negare l'esistenza di determinati comportamenti. 
Effettivamente sono ben simulati.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Non è che ognuno è alfa, beta, gamma ecc per donne diverse?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> L'esperienza aiuta.
> Alcune modalità si ripetono.
> Certo, qui si è arrivati a negare l'esistenza di determinati comportamenti.
> Effettivamente sono ben simulati.


Secondo me non si vogliono vedere non sono ben simulati


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> L'esperienza aiuta.
> Alcune modalità si ripetono.
> Certo, qui si è arrivati a negare l'esistenza di determinati comportamenti.
> Effettivamente sono ben simulati.


Li nego io 
E ho ampiamente motivato.
Mi ripeto “ Resta che per me non esistono.
Esistono persone che in situazioni relazionali non corrispondono alle attese dell’altro.
Ma non credo che chi non corrisponde alle attese abbia in sé il dolo. Comunque non può averlo più della controparte che ha in sé attese e si aspetta che vengano soddisfatte, senza tener conto altro che dei propri bisogni.”


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

Dalla gattamorta siamo giunti al maschio alfa, beta, gamma, delta, e via via a scalare l'alfabeto greco.
Ma sti maschi con ste etichette dove si comprano?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li nego io
> E ho ampiamente motivato.
> Mi ripeto “ Resta che per me non esistono.
> Esistono persone che in situazioni relazionali non corrispondono alle attese dell’altro.
> Ma non credo che chi non corrisponde alle attese abbia in sé il dolo. Comunque non può averlo più della controparte che ha in se le attese e si aspetta che vengano soddisfatte, senza tener conto altro che dei propri bisogni.”


Neghi la diversità di comportamento tra le persone. 
In ogni caso, è tutto talmente indefinibile quando ti rapporti con una persona che vale una sola considerazione, al di sopra di tutto. 
Provaci. 
Se va bene entro un certo tempo non esageratamente lungo, ok. 
Se va male, si passa oltre.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dalla gattamorta siamo giunti al maschio alfa, beta, gamma, delta, e via via a scalare l'alfabeto greco.
> Ma sti maschi con ste etichette dove si comprano?


Tutta roba FCA


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dalla gattamorta siamo giunti al maschio alfa, beta, gamma, delta, e via via a scalare l'alfabeto greco.
> Ma sti maschi con ste etichette dove si comprano?


Tanta fatica per etichettare.. La realtà è che esistono maschi ai quali un certo tipo di femmina piace


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanta fatica per etichettare.. La realtà è che esistono maschi ai quali un certo tipo di femmina piace


Intendi la, femmina che la da'? Quella a tutti... O a te piace un altro tipo?


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dalla gattamorta siamo giunti al maschio alfa, beta, gamma, delta, e via via a scalare l'alfabeto greco.
> Ma sti maschi con ste etichette dove si comprano?


al Sigma ovviamente


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Fortunatamente sta discussione si sta svaccando...


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> al Sigma ovviamente


Neanche Esselunga.
Top


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Se adesso salta fuori qualcuno a chiedere un'altra definizione di gatta morta lo mando alla Lidl.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Neghi la diversità di comportamento tra le persone.
> In ogni caso, è tutto talmente indefinibile quando ti rapporti con una persona che vale una sola considerazione, al di sopra di tutto.
> Provaci.
> Se va bene entro un certo tempo non esageratamente lungo, ok.
> Se va male, si passa oltre.


Non nego la diversità di comportamento.
Considero che le relazioni sono il risultato di una rapporto a due con tutto ciò che comporta da cui ne consegue che non esiste la persona disonesta perché non risponde ai miei desideri. 
Infatti una volta che si verifica che non funziona trovo proprio sbagliato attribuire all’altro non solo il mancato funzionamento, ma la volontà malevola di non fare funzionare la relazione, solo appunto perché non soddisfa i bisogni.
Penso che sia sbagliato perché poi porta a pensare “Oh gli stronzi/gattemorte/profumieri tutti a me?!” senza mettersi mai in discussione se non come ingenui che non hanno riconosciuto gli stronzi/gattemorte/profumieri. 
Guarda caso poi si continueranno a incrociare solo stronzi/gattemorte/profumieri. Che mondo difficile!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Intendi la, femmina che la da'? Quella a tutti... O a te piace un altro tipo?


Ad esempio questa è una affermazione che a quelle come me (stronze/gattemorte/profumiere come preferisci) fa scegliere il chiostro.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Intendi la, femmina che la da'? Quella a tutti... O a te piace un altro tipo?


Intendo dire che la gatta morta è sempre morta dopo che te la ha negata (La topa)

Se invece la topa la concede, da gatta morta diventa una donna meravigliosa


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Intendo dire che la gatta morta è sempre morta dopo che te la ha negata (La topa)
> 
> Se invece la topa la concede, da gatta morta diventa una donna meravigliosa


Ma... è un po' come dire che quando ce lo date siete dei machi assurdi, diversamente  (minimo ) c'avete dei problemi?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma... è un po' come dire che quando ce lo date siete dei machi assurdi, diversamente  (minimo ) c'avete dei problemi?


Penso di sì, che sia un po' cosi

Nel senso che è uno scarico verso l'esterno di bisogni propri

Per cui se ti tiro il colpo beh.. Sono un vero maschio deciso

Ma anche a rovescio se "resisto" a una che come tipo non ti corrisponde, ebbene si sono un maschio vero

O mille altre combinazioni, in positivo o in negativo

Tutto a proprio uso e consumo, speculare al soddisfacimento di bisogni interni

Ne parlavo proprio in questi giorni con una persona


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non nego la diversità di comportamento.
> Considero che le relazioni sono il risultato di una rapporto a due con tutto ciò che comporta da cui ne consegue che non esiste la persona disonesta perché non risponde ai miei desideri.
> Infatti una volta che si verifica che non funziona trovo proprio sbagliato attribuire all’altro non solo il mancato funzionamento, ma la volontà malevola di non fare funzionare la relazione, solo appunto perché non soddisfa i bisogni.
> Penso che sia sbagliato perché poi porta a pensare “Oh gli stronzi/gattemorte/profumieri tutti a me?!” senza mettersi mai in discussione se non come ingenui che non hanno riconosciuto gli stronzi/gattemorte/profumieri.
> Guarda caso poi si continueranno a incrociare solo stronzi/gattemorte/profumieri. Che mondo difficile!


Dipende da come ti poni.
Se sei bisognoso è facile che tu incappi in relazioni che non sono funzionali.
Se sei sicuro e determinato hai già la capacità di muovere la relazione a tuo favore o di abbandonarla prima che diventi uno stillicidio.
Malgrado ciò niente, se non l'esperienza  e l'intuito che ti consentono di comprendere le persone, ti mette al riparo dalle sconfitte o dal rischio di beccarti una persona che ti tradisce, uno stronzo, uno che ti prende in giro, uno psicopatico.
La vita funziona come le cicche di una volta.
Dopo tanti ritenta sarai più fortunato vincevi.
Nient'altro.
(poi sviluppavi in certi giochi alcuni metodi per vincere prima, ma questo è proprio quelll che ti dicevo dopra).
Insomma, meglio la pratica che qualsiasi teoria fatta sulle previsioni.
Con la pratica capisci anche prima se qualcuno ti vuole per davvero oppure no. Definizioni a parte, che ti illustrano un mondo, ma non ti preparano a viverlo. E ricordati che anche queste discussioni sono solo tanta, tanta teoria.
Da smentire.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso di sì, che sia un po' cosi
> 
> Nel senso che è uno scarico verso l'esterno di bisogni propri
> 
> ...


Se uno non ci sta o è gay o è impotente, se poi è sposato è uno senza spina dorsale che si fa dominare o che ha paura come una mammoletta.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li nego io
> E ho ampiamente motivato.
> Mi ripeto “ Resta che per me non esistono.
> Esistono persone che in situazioni relazionali non corrispondono alle attese dell’altro.
> Ma non credo che chi non corrisponde alle attese abbia in sé il dolo. Comunque non può averlo più della controparte che ha in sé attese e si aspetta che vengano soddisfatte, senza tener conto altro che dei propri bisogni.”


Concordo
Ma infatti essere una gatta morta non c’entra con non corrispondere le attese


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanta fatica per etichettare.. La realtà è che esistono maschi ai quali un certo tipo di femmina piace


Purtroppo hai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende da come ti poni.
> Se sei bisognoso è facile che tu incappi in relazioni che non sono funzionali.
> Se sei sicuro e determinato hai già la capacità di muovere la relazione a tuo favore o di abbandonarla prima che diventi uno stillicidio.
> Malgrado ciò niente, se non l'esperienza  e l'intuito che ti consentono di comprendere le persone, ti mette al riparo dalle sconfitte o dal rischio di beccarti una persona che ti tradisce, uno stronzo, uno che ti prende in giro, uno psicopatico.
> ...


Quindi è solo questione di riconoscere la malevolenza prima possibile.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio questa è una affermazione che a quelle come me (stronze/gattemorte/profumiere come preferisci) fa scegliere il chiostro.


L'avevo messo in conto.
La dico apposta per selezionare.
Se una ci fa una risata sopra prendendola come una boutade ha affinità con me. Qualcosa insomma che può andare oltre l'amicizia, che può esserci anche tra persone diversissime. Questo per dire che sono valutazioni che faccio comunemente, non guardando solo il culo. A volte anche prima.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è solo questione di riconoscere la malevolenza prima possibile.


È questione di mettersi in gioco e basta.
La vita dura poco. 
Farne il miglior uso è l'unica strada da percorrere.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno non ci sta o è gay o è impotente, se poi è sposato è uno senza spina dorsale che si fa dominare o che ha paura come una mammoletta.


Eh si, è proprio così, quando arrivi a etichettare, con connotazione entusiastica o schifata (il meccanismo è esattamente lo stesso) io vedo un po' farsi strada il bisogno interno, più che altro

Che poi è il motivo per cui, quando c'è da riparare il radiatore che gocciola e la amica di mia moglie di turno, mentre son lì con teflon chiavi inglesi e cane, mi dice "te si che sei un vero uomo" io resto molto ma molto indifferente


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Il vero uomo teflon.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'avevo messo in conto.
> La dico apposta per selezionare.
> Se una ci fa una risata sopra prendendola come una boutade ha affinità con me. Qualcosa insomma che può andare oltre l'amicizia, che può esserci anche tra persone diversissime. Questo per dire che sono valutazioni che faccio comunemente, non guardando solo il culo. A volte anche prima.


La valutazione l’ho fatta io.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La valutazione l’ho fatta io.


Credi.

In realtà è sempre reciproca.
Ovviamente.
È per fare un esempio che nessuno sceglie da solo.
E le scelte altrui si possono anche pilotare. Se si vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si, è proprio così, quando arrivi a etichettare, con connotazione entusiastica o schifata (il meccanismo è esattamente lo stesso) io vedo un po' farsi strada il bisogno interno, più che altro
> 
> Che poi è il motivo per cui, quando c'è da riparare il radiatore che gocciola e la amica di mia moglie di turno, mentre son lì con teflon chiavi inglesi e cane, mi dice "te si che sei un vero uomo" io resto molto ma molto indifferente


A me sembra considerare il sesso come una merce che viene conquistata attraverso la dedizione (quale dedizione non si sa) e se il sesso non viene dato ci si vede truffati, perché era stato pagato in anticipo con la dedizione. Uguale ai tipi che dicono che dopo cena ci deve essere il dopocena. Altrimenti  perché mai si dovrebbe  pagare la cena e stare lì a conversare di fregnacce?



P.S. Ma in che lingua ho scritto?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credi.
> 
> In realtà è sempre reciproca.
> Ovviamente.
> ...


No.
Tu hai semplicemente esposto un concetto che sì seleziona, ma solo chi è disponibile in partenza a farsi usare.
Hai cercato di rovesciare il ruolo da leone senza gazzella, perché è schizzata via di corsa, a leone che vuole una gazzella azzoppata, ammesso di trovarla. Ma sempre nella savana stai. E nella savana non ci sono relazioni.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Tu hai semplicemente esposto un concetto che sì seleziona, ma solo chi è disponibile in partenza a farsi usare.
> Hai cercato di rovesciare il ruolo da leone senza gazzella, perché è schizzata via di corsa, a leone che vuole una gazzella azzoppata, ammesso di trovarla. Ma sempre nella savana stai. E nella savana non ci sono relazioni.


Reazione scontata, quella di definire l'avversario. 
Non esprime forza. 
Te lo do come consiglio.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Reazione scontata, quella di definire l'avversario.
> Non esprime forza.
> Te lo do come consiglio.


Ho definito l’ambito relazionale che è ciò che tento di fare dall’inizio della discussione


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra considerare il sesso come una merce che viene conquistata attraverso la dedizione (quale dedizione non si sa) e se il sesso non viene dato ci si vede truffati, perché era stato pagato in anticipo con la dedizione. Uguale ai tipi che dicono che dopo cena ci deve essere il dopocena. Altrimenti  perché mai si dovrebbe  pagare la cena e stare lì a conversare di fregnacce?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ma in che lingua ho scritto?


Nemmeno se lo ripeto altre 100 volte ti togli questo concetto dalla testa che nulla c entra con quello che io e altri abbiamo scritto


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho definito l’ambito relazionale che è ciò che tento di fare dall’inizio della discussione


Definire qualcosa senza prima stabilire che in tutte le relazioni di cui stiamo discutendo esistono dei rapporti di forza sbilanciati è inutile.
Ti ho mostrato come una persona consapevole può dirigere le tue risposte e le tue scelte. Sono piccole tecniche manipolatorie. 
Chi ha più forza all'interno di qualsiasi relazione la dirige, definendone i limiti e lo stesso progresso. 
In quelle che abbiamo definito relazioni da profumiere e gattemorte in realtà hai la coesistenza di un maschio bisognoso e di una donna che ha ben chiare le sue intenzioni. Non può essere altrimenti. 
Il maschio bisognoso di solito è in difetto di autostima, vuoi perché brutto, tradito, vecchio, rifiutato. 
La soluzione è l'uscita dal bisogno del maschio. 
Non sono mai rapporti equilibrati. 
Le relazioni ottimali prevedono rapporti di forza bilanciati.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Definire qualcosa senza prima stabilire che in tutte le relazioni di cui stiamo discutendo esistono dei rapporti di forza sbilanciati è inutile.
> Ti ho mostrato come una persona consapevole può dirigere le tue risposte e le tue scelte. Sono piccole tecniche manipolatorie.
> Chi ha più forza all'interno di qualsiasi relazione la dirige, definendone i limiti e lo stesso progresso.
> In quelle che abbiamo definito relazioni da profumiere e gattemorte in realtà hai la coesistenza di un maschio bisognoso e di una donna che ha ben chiare le sue intenzioni. Non può essere altrimenti.
> ...


Si ma se una donna percepisce di essere la via d'uscita dal bisogno del maschio, già va di gran culo se FA SOLO la gattamorta.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Definire qualcosa senza prima stabilire che in tutte le relazioni di cui stiamo discutendo esistono dei rapporti di forza sbilanciati è inutile.
> Ti ho mostrato come una persona consapevole può dirigere le tue risposte e le tue scelte. Sono piccole tecniche manipolatorie.
> Chi ha più forza all'interno di qualsiasi relazione la dirige, definendone i limiti e lo stesso progresso.
> In quelle che abbiamo definito relazioni da profumiere e gattemorte in realtà hai la coesistenza di un maschio bisognoso e di una donna che ha ben chiare le sue intenzioni. Non può essere altrimenti.
> ...


I rapporti bilanciati non si basano su quelle premesse.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ma se una donna percepisce di essere la via d'uscita dal bisogno del maschio, già va di gran culo se FA SOLO la gattamorta.


Vale al contrario anche per le donne, se ci pensi. 
Stiamo sempre parlando di relazioni che prevedono modalità manipolatorie e rapporti di forza sbilanciati. 
Che si banalizzi il tutto comunemente individuando categorie come la gattamorta o il maschio beta non dà l'idea del problema. 
Alla base c'è sempre un soggetto debole e uno che è in grado di manipolarlo. 
Se questo può agire in un certo modo verso gli uomini, le modalità verso una donna comportano conseguenze non dissimili.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra considerare il sesso come una merce che viene conquistata attraverso la dedizione (quale dedizione non si sa) e se il sesso non viene dato ci si vede truffati, perché era stato pagato in anticipo con la dedizione. Uguale ai tipi che dicono che dopo cena ci deve essere il dopocena. Altrimenti  perché mai si dovrebbe  pagare la cena e stare lì a conversare di fregnacce?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ma in che lingua ho scritto?


È un argomento affascinante quello dello scambio relazionale fra due individui, specialmente quando sono guidati dalla totale inconsapevolezza di quel che stanno ricevendo, guardando più che altro a quel che stanno "pagando"

E se le teste in ballo sono orientate nell'ottica dei debiti e dei crediti (ho pagato 10 ora mi aspetto 20) , in mancanza di incastro fortunato a livello di valuta, le recriminazioni arriveranno da entrambe le parti..

E anche qui le etichette sfumano, perché tutti gli attori avranno solo crediti e recriminazioni rispetto all'altro/a.

"ti ho pagato cena, e tu mi ripaghi negandoti fisicamente?"

"ti ho onorato nell'accettare di venire a cena con te, e tu mi ripaghi imponendomi e incalzandomi con  richieste sconvenienti?"

Nessuno ha ragione e tutti hanno ragione dal loro personale punto di vista.

La "delusione" è a quel punto la classica cornice all'interno della quale tutte le etichette si sprecano e si confondono, trionfo della inutilità


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vale al contrario anche per le donne, se ci pensi.
> Stiamo sempre parlando di relazioni che prevedono modalità manipolatorie e rapporti di forza sbilanciati.
> Che si banalizzi il tutto comunemente individuando categorie come la gattamorta o il maschio beta non dà l'idea del problema.
> Alla base c'è sempre un soggetto debole e uno che è in grado di manipolarlo.
> Se questo può agire in un certo modo verso gli uomini, le modalità verso una donna comportano conseguenze non dissimili.


Per parlarne occorrerebbe però secondo me fare anche dei distinguo sul piano relazionale. Credo che se si parli di una relazione che si percepisce  "impari" tra due di lunga data  (penso in primis alla mia) occorra anche dare atto che la manipolazione e' compartecipata e condivisa. Nel mio caso ad esempio era un  "guai a mollare", quindi semplicemente la merda  (sempre in primis la mia) mi rifiutavo di vederla perché andava bene così. Hai presente il detto che non esiste peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire? Ecco. Ma per carattere nella coppia mai avrei giocato il ruolo della  "parte debole". Che è una roba moooolto diversa, sia pure che la mia relazione di fatto non era neanche sbilanciata, era squilibrata. Io un uomo che mi si pone come quello  "bisognoso" all'interno della relazione non lo manipolerei neanche, semplicemente dove è lui non sono io. Tu vedi un rapporto sbilanciato in un senso, che è il senso di vedere il poveretto che ha un bisogno  (peraltro l'espressione mi evoca l'immagine di quello che gli scappa la pipì e vede la porta del bagno come la salvezza  ). Ed è un po' così: cosa me ne faccio di uno a cui interesso per uscire dallo stato di bisogno? Personalmente li evito come la peste, ma se proprio mi ci volessi ficcare non e' che sarei la cattivona manipolatrice... Sarei una che verifica se esiste un qualche tipo di vantaggio in una relazione così, in cui ho a che fare con uno a cui piace essere  "il poverino". E magari per essere  "accontentato" e'  "disposto a...". Però non diciamo balle, nel senso che la via d'uscita dal bisogno  (per riprendere il tuo post di prima) facciamo pure che ognuno se la trova da sé.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un argomento affascinante quello dello scambio relazionale fra due individui, specialmente quando sono guidati dalla totale inconsapevolezza di quel che stanno ricevendo, guardando più che altro a quel che stanno "pagando"
> 
> E se le teste in ballo sono orientate nell'ottica dei debiti e dei crediti (ho pagato 10 ora mi aspetto 20) , in mancanza di incastro fortunato a livello di valuta, le recriminazioni arriveranno da entrambe le parti..
> 
> ...


come datti torto, l'ho vissuto per lungo tempo.
Forse l'ho anche raccontato, mio marito mi aiutava solo quando si scopava. 
E lo diceva pure.
In me è crollato tutto, soprattutto l'immagine di lui, il valore che gli avevo dato.
E ho capito che il nostro non era un viaggio di coppia, io stavo camminando da sola.
Ho sofferto molto ma veramente molto.
Mi sono chiesta se di fondo c'era affetto e puro interesse.  Io mi sono allontanata nel tempo, cambiando a mio a volta la relazione.
Ora è uguale, meno accentuato rispetto a prima , o forse ci ho fatto l'abitudine


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come datti torto, l'ho vissuto per lungo tempo.
> Forse l'ho anche raccontato, mio marito mi aiutava solo quando si scopava.
> E lo diceva pure.
> In me è crollato tutto, soprattutto l'immagine di lui, il valore che gli avevo dato.
> ...


Eh. Immagino come ti sia sentita a quel punto. E poi si, l'unica e' proprio quella di cambiare la relazione, partendo dalla propria testa, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Immagino come ti sia sentita a quel punto. E poi si, l'unica e' proprio quella di cambiare la relazione, partendo dalla propria testa, c'è poco da fare.


si era creato un meccanismo bruttissimo. Anche perché io non avevo più voglia di farlo, e lui reagiva con dispetti.
Il desiderio sessuale mio era scomparso,  come poteva paragonarlo a merce di scambio?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Qualche anno fa una coppia anziana che conoscevo, abitanti in un piccolo paese, venne derubate da alcune persone che si erano introdotte in casa per chiedere un aiuto. A loro questi che successivamente si rivelarono ladri sembravano delle brave persone e fidandosi di ciò che raccontavano 
 si erano sentite in dovere di prestare loro attenzione. Così mentre uno si occupava di intrattenere la coppia in cucina, un altro rovistava nei cassetti della camera da letto, dopo aver fatto finta di andare in bagno.
Fu un'ingenuità farle entrare in casa, certo, ma loro, la coppia in questione, era molto anziana ed era cresciuti e invecchiata abituandosi a un mondo piccolo dove la porta di casa restava sempre aperta e dove la fiducia verso gli altri era sempre stata ripagata.
Oltre al danno del furto, ci furono le conseguenze a livello psicologico. Si sentirono traditi ma soprattutto ancor più vecchi e sciocchi,
Ciò non impedì loro di essere vittima di un successivo episodio di furto, anche questo portato avanti con l'inganno.
Dopo questo, blindarono la casa a tutti gli estranei.
Che cosa li rese soggetti attenzionati da questi ladri?
La loro palese debolezza: vecchi, ingenui, fiduciosi nel mondo, ma soprattutto soli, bisognosi di attenzioni, dato che il mondo circostante, quello che loro conoscevano, era scomparso e il nuovo non si curava più di loro.
La meraviglia di sentirsi ancora utili per qualcuno, la gioia di poter conversare con delle persone, di riceverle in casa, di chiacchierare, li aveva resi vulnerabili. Dopo il primo furto, l'autostima cedette e la loro vulnerabilità si accrebbe, cosa che li rese ancor più indifesi.

(1 - continua)


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si era creato un meccanismo bruttissimo. Anche perché io non avevo più voglia di farlo, e lui reagiva con dispetti.
> Il desiderio sessuale mio era scomparso,  come poteva paragonarlo a merce di scambio?


Credo che ci si arrivi attraverso dinamiche per cui un po' tutto nel rapporto diventa  "prestazione". Anche di sé all'altro... Al mio ex non importava più niente che il rapporto fosse ormai saturo di " guasti", marcio. Che non ci fosse  (ma era palese) scambio nel durante. A volte per evitare di stare peggio semplicemente aveva la bambola gonfiabile, il pezzo di carne, a disposizione. Non che poi non ironizzasse, o non avesse capito, che se appena avevo un'altra scusa per tenerlo comunque buono sgusciavo come una anguilla. Terminava, faceva le sue frecciate, ma il più delle volte almeno per un paio di giorni respiravo, la prestazione la avevo resa.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come datti torto, l'ho vissuto per lungo tempo.
> Forse l'ho anche raccontato, mio marito mi aiutava solo quando si scopava.
> E lo diceva pure.
> In me è crollato tutto, soprattutto l'immagine di lui, il valore che gli avevo dato.
> ...


Si lo accennasti...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

(2 - segue)
Come si aggancia l'esempio della coppia anziana alla situazione delle cosiddette profumiere o delle gattemorte?
La situazione di partenza è simile: un uomo con una bassa autostima - magari perché tradito o perché brutto etc - ma comunque capace di suscitare ancora interesse, che può essere sia strumentale (offrire cene, passaggi, piaceri, favori, nel caso delle cosiddette profumiere, da cui di solito lui viene disprezzato) o come maschio in sé (nel caso delle gattamorta, che comunque non frequenta mai uomini che non apprezza).
L'uomo in questione cerca una relazione, spesso completa, fatta di sentimenti e sesso, ma non è sufficientemente assertivo per riuscire ad averla .
In questa ricerca - che  è un'apertura alla conoscenza dell'altro sesso - non è difficile (solo perché a livello statistico sono le donne costantemente più attive su diversi fronti) che incappi proprio in donne che attuano modalità come quelle descritte nel passati interventi, prendendo ovviamente delle sonore cantonate, spesso arrivando anche ad innamorarsi e a rimanere invischiato in situazioni prive di sbocchi, in cui i limiti relazionali ovviamente vengono stabiliti e decisi da chi è più forte.
Certo, non ottiene quello che desidera, ma non per via delle aspettative eccessive, ma perché dall'altra parte vengono ventilate promesse che hanno il solo scopo di legare, non certo quello di concedere. 
L'effetto è quello di deprivare il soggetto della già risicata autostima e di renderlo ancora più vulnerabile, almeno fino a quando non costruirà o una sorta di corazza che però lo renderà isolata o non comprenderà le modalità per essere più assertivo e selezionare nel giro di breve tempo le donne che abbiano affinità a livello di obiettivi.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> (2 - segue)
> Come si aggancia l'esempio della coppia anziana alla situazione delle cosiddette profumiere o delle gattemorte?
> La situazione di partenza è simile: un uomo con una bassa autostima - magari perché tradito o perché brutto etc - ma comunque capace di suscitare ancora interesse, che può essere sia strumentale (offrire cene, passaggi, piaceri, favori, nel caso delle cosiddette profumiere, da cui di solito lui viene disprezzato) o come maschio in sé (nel caso delle gattamorta, che comunque non frequenta mai uomini che non apprezza).
> L'uomo in questione cerca una relazione, spesso completa, fatta di sentimenti e sesso, ma non è sufficientemente assertivo per riuscire ad averla .
> ...


Credo che la soluzione c'entri poco o nulla con  "il modo di porsi". C'entra cio' che si pone all'altro, e da questo solo dipende la  "selezione" di cui tu parli.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che la soluzione c'entri poco o nulla con  "il modo di porsi". C'entra cio' che si pone all'altro, e da questo solo dipende la  "selezione" di cui tu parli.


Del fatto che una donna sia gattamorta, profumiera, qualsiasi definizione si voglia dare per semplificare la situazione di cui si parla, ce ne frega poco.
Il problema è che la relazione tra questi due soggetti non ha finalità compatibili.
Chi deve svincolarsi è l'uomo, in questi casi.
L'unica maniera in cui può riuscire è recuperare l'autostima rendendosi più assertivo.
Penso a quell'uomo ridotto a fare il cicisbeo dalle 4 amiche di Jacaranda che lo prendono pure in giro.
Pur pensando tutto il male possibile di quelle donne, chi può sfancularle è solo lui.
E' lui che deve comprendere di essere usato, di venire disprezzato e che deve tenersi alla larga da donne che si comportano così.
Non ci riesce perché ovviamente nessuna di loro mostra veramente quello che pensa di lui (se fossero sincere sarebbe già sparito) e perché si è arenato in una situazione in cui si nutre più di speranze (che spesso vengono alimentate) che di fatti reali.
Ecco: già pretendere che alle speranze succedano i fatti diventa un modo per slegarsi, ma richiede un lavoro sull'autostima che permetta di sentirsi abbastanza forte da subire anche dei "No".
Poi, io te lo pongo da uomo perché si sta argomentando in un thread che parte da questo punto di vista, ma anche una donna può trovarsi nelle medesime condizioni, ovviamente con modalità diverse.
Solo che l'uomo non è profumiere perché magari ti scopa, però poi non arriva mai a creare una relazione, ti usa e se ne va.
Qui abbiamo visto storie simili.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Del fatto che una donna sia gattamorta, profumiera, qualsiasi definizione si voglia dare per semplificare la situazione di cui si parla, ce ne frega poco.
> Il problema è che la relazione tra questi due soggetti non ha finalità compatibili.
> Chi deve svincolarsi è l'uomo, in questi casi.
> L'unica maniera in cui può riuscire è recuperare l'autostima rendendosi più assertivo.
> ...


Mah. Non ricordo proprio l'esempio delle quattro amiche di  @Jacaranda .
Io so soltanto che di un cicisbeo non saprei che farmene. E sono anche consapevole che un cicisbeo che viene a me   giocandosi quel ruolo e' potenziale fonte di grandi inchiappettate per me, nel momento in cui mi dovessi minimamente sforzare di assecondargli il gioco del  "poverino".


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Del fatto che una donna sia gattamorta, profumiera, qualsiasi definizione si voglia dare per semplificare la situazione di cui si parla, ce ne frega poco.
> Il problema è che la relazione tra questi due soggetti non ha finalità compatibili.
> Chi deve svincolarsi è l'uomo, in questi casi.
> L'unica maniera in cui può riuscire è recuperare l'autostima rendendosi più assertivo.
> ...


sono situazioni però decisamente intuibili .solo che, come un gatto (anzi gatta...) che si morde la coda, lui essendo "sfigato" come viene definito ...è un predestinato .
se non fosse sfigato al posto delle gatte morte avrebbe avuto di fronte delle amiche o delle amanti


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. *Non ricordo proprio l'esempio delle quattro amiche di* @Jacaranda .
> *Io so soltanto che di un cicisbeo non saprei che farmene*. E sono anche consapevole che un cicisbeo che viene a me   giocandosi quel ruolo e' potenziale fonte di grandi inchiappettate per me, nel momento in cui mi dovessi minimamente sforzare di assecondargli il gioco del  "poverino".


Non riesco a quotare il post col tuo, l'originale è a pag. 7.
Lo copio "se ne sarebbe accorto anche un demente che non ci sarebbe stato un gran futuro con le donne che si scarrozzava...ma sottovaluti il fatto che a volte *ci sono uomini che pur di non uscire con un cesso che te la da*, preferiscono uscire con il clone di Belen anche se sotto sotto sanno che se gliela “desse” sarebbe come il miracolo di san Gennaro .......
*l’amico mio (spiace dirlo) era uno sfigatissimo* che non si sapeva accontentare ... puntando alla luna
... e presuntosamente sperando nel miracolo"

Ora, dopo due o tre mesi che ti scarrozzi, fai piaceri e scrivi poemi a una, due, tre, quattro donne che palesemente non te la danno, qualche problema ce l'hai, e non è perché non sai accontentarti, ma perché in quella situazione tu, sfigatissimo e noioso, come indicato in un post precedente, hai trovato qualcuno che finalmente ti attenziona. Anche perché quasi sicuramente neppure quel "cesso"ipotizzato da Jaca gliela avrebbe data, o comunque, l'avrebbe ritenuto degno di interesse. Perché va spesso così, soprattutto quando non si è più ragazzi e il motivo di certi rapporti è soprattutto la ricerca di sesso (qui non vedo accenni a relazioni). Se sei sfigatissimo e noioso non piaci a nessuna. E ti aggrappi a chi ti attenziona.
Tu, Foglia, ovviamente non sapresti che fartene di un cicisbeo, ma tu non cerchi lacchè, servitori, neppure sei una che vuole essere oggetto di desiderio o di gratificazione maschile. La tua idea di un rapporto con un uomo è quella di trovare SOLO un normale compagno, come credo un po' tutti. E questo è solo positivo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che ci si arrivi attraverso dinamiche per cui un po' tutto nel rapporto diventa  "prestazione". Anche di sé all'altro... Al mio ex non importava più niente che il rapporto fosse ormai saturo di " guasti", marcio. Che non ci fosse  (ma era palese) scambio nel durante. A volte per evitare di stare peggio semplicemente aveva la bambola gonfiabile, il pezzo di carne, a disposizione. Non che poi non ironizzasse, o non avesse capito, che se appena avevo un'altra scusa per tenerlo comunque buono sgusciavo come una anguilla. Terminava, faceva le sue frecciate, ma il più delle volte almeno per un paio di giorni respiravo, la prestazione la avevo resa.


Temo che lui si sentisse bisognoso.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono situazioni però decisamente intuibili .solo che, come un gatto (anzi gatta...) che si morde la coda, lui essendo "sfigato" come viene definito ...è un predestinato .
> se non fosse sfigato al posto delle gatte morte avrebbe avuto di fronte delle amiche o delle amanti


E' si, una situazione circolare. Uno che  "ha bisogno"  (e ripeto, mi evoca davvero l'immagine di uno che non tiene più la pipì) e cerca condizioni  "paritetiche" (vale a dire una che sta bene nel ruolo della bisognosa) , cosa trova? Poi però non è colpa della gattamorta della situazione. Perché sono in due, di gattamorti. Solo che poi se si verifica uno sgarro dalle aspettative uno dei due diventa quello che si approfitta. A me l'autostima non la ha regalata nessuno. Quando sono arrivata a sputarmi allo specchio mi sono ben guardata da che un altro lo facesse (ancora) al posto mio. E sinceramente quando sono in difficoltà  (capita a tutti senza essere  "sfigati") voglio persone che mi giudichino, anche. Anche qualche pacca sulla spalla, nelle fasi in cui sono piagnona (e lo so essere). Ma se ad un certo punto ne becco uno, e gli ripeto come un mantra. "ho bisognooooo", stando con il becco aperto come un uccellino implume che attende il verme, se mi va di culo becco quello che mi fa capire che non funziona così. E ad una certa si allontana. Se non mi va di gran culo, becco uno che per un po' sta al mio ruolo, ovviamente senza empatizzare più di tanto, mi dà qualche bombata  (o si fa offrire qualche cena, o quel che volete voi) e poi mi molla. Se becco un altro con l'autostima sotto i tacchi, faccio a gara a chi ne ha meno  (pensa che bello!).
Boh.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che lui si sentisse bisognoso.


Ho capito.
Se offri il tuo bisogno, poi troverai da fare selezione sulla base di quello, sempre ammesso che non seghino prima te.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' si, una situazione circolare. Uno che  "ha bisogno"  (e ripeto, mi evoca davvero l'immagine di uno che non tiene più la pipì) e cerca condizioni  "paritetiche" (vale a dire una che sta bene nel ruolo della bisognosa) , cosa trova? Poi però non è colpa della gattamorta della situazione. *Perché sono in due, di gattamorti*. Solo che poi se si verifica uno sgarro dalle aspettative uno dei due diventa quello che si approfitta. A me l'autostima non la ha regalata nessuno. Quando sono arrivata a sputarmi allo specchio mi sono ben guardata da che un altro lo facesse (ancora) al posto mio. *E sinceramente quando sono in difficoltà  (capita a tutti senza essere  "sfigati") voglio persone che mi giudichino, anch*e. Anche qualche pacca sulla spalla, nelle fasi in cui sono piagnona (e lo so essere). Ma se ad un certo punto ne becco uno, e gli ripeto come un mantra. "ho bisognooooo", stando con il becco aperto come un uccellino implume che attende il verme, se mi va di culo becco quello che mi fa capire che non funziona così. E ad una certa si allontana. Se non mi va di gran culo, becco uno che per un po' sta al mio ruolo, ovviamente senza empatizzare più di tanto, mi dà qualche bombata  (o si fa offrire qualche cena, o quel che volete voi) e poi mi molla. Se becco un altro con l'autostima sotto i tacchi, faccio a gara a chi ne ha meno  (pensa che bello!).
> Boh.


Uhm, no. Non hai afferrato il concetto perché lo calibri sempre su di te.
Tu non sei ovviamente una gattamorta - uso sempre questo termine per semplificare - ,  hai qualcosa che ti fa più appartenere a una donna bisognosa (lascia perdere la pipì) - la mia sensazione è che tu ti sia creata una corazza a scopo difensivo, avendo ancora timore di metterti in gioco.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no. Non hai afferrato il concetto perché lo calibri sempre su di te.
> Tu non sei ovviamente una gattamorta - uso sempre questo termine per semplificare - ,  hai qualcosa che ti fa più appartenere a una donna bisognosa (lascia perdere la pipì) - la mia sensazione è che tu ti sia creata una corazza a scopo difensivo, avendo ancora timore di metterti in gioco.


Porca puzzola.
Sai che ne ho fatti fuori un discreto numero, di quelli che mi hanno approcciata volendomi vedere come  "la bisognosa"?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Porca puzzola.
> Sai che ne ho fatti fuori un discreto numero, di quelli che mi hanno approcciata volendomi vedere come  "la bisognosa"?


E hai fatto bene. Però la sensazione arriva, probabilmente.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E hai fatto bene. Però la sensazione arriva, probabilmente.


No. Arrivano desideri e bisogni che rispedisco diretti al mittente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non riesco a quotare il post col tuo, l'originale è a pag. 7.
> Lo copio "se ne sarebbe accorto anche un demente che non ci sarebbe stato un gran futuro con le donne che si scarrozzava...ma sottovaluti il fatto che a volte *ci sono uomini che pur di non uscire con un cesso che te la da*, preferiscono uscire con il clone di Belen anche se sotto sotto sanno che se gliela “desse” sarebbe come il miracolo di san Gennaro .......
> *l’amico mio (spiace dirlo) era uno sfigatissimo* che non si sapeva accontentare ... puntando alla luna
> ... e presuntosamente sperando nel miracolo"
> ...


La narrazione di questa situazione è una delle possibili. Io vedo chiaramente invece una forma di pesca a strascico, come il tipo di una volta in balera “Balli?” “No” “Balli?” “No” e così via. 
Naturalmente lui, il tipo tipico, credeva di fare una selezione partendo dalla più figa, ma era certo che l’impressione che dava era quella che una valesse l’altra. E le donne erano intercambiabili perché servivano giusto per ballare ovvero per metterle le mani addosso, strusciarsi un po’ e, se fortunato, poi pomiciare o più. Certamente lui aveva il suo bisogno di calore umano.
Il tipo tipico probabilmente ripeteva lo stesso schema ogni volta. 
Magari era anche stupito che il suo amico, non certo più bello di lui, invece riuscisse ad acchiappare. Ma il suo amico ne sceglieva una che si guardava intorno, la guardava per un po’, poi si avvicinava e iniziava una conversazione e solo dopo un po’ ballava, quando lei ne aveva desiderio, non metteva subito le mani addosso e aspettava che fosse lei a cercare il contatto. Soprattutto il tipo tipico non aveva capito che il suo amico tipico era disposto a mettersi in gioco e rischiare con una sola, sapendo che avrebbe pure potuto perdere tempo, perché magari, dopo tanto prodigarsi per tutta la sera, avrebbe potuto non esserci la pomiciata. Però l’amico tipico del tipo tipico non diceva poi in giro che la tipa che non c’era stata era una gatta morta perché sapeva che se si fosse fatto la fama di quello che cercava la pomiciata non avrebbe più avuto nemmeno la piacevole serata di conversazione e attenzione, che pure faceva parte dei suoi bisogni.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La narrazione di questa situazione è una delle possibili. *Io vedo chiaramente invece una forma di pesca a strascico, come il tipo di una volta in balera “Balli?” “No” “Balli?” “No” e così via.*


Può anche essere, certo.
Con la pesca a strascico però prima o poi cambi l'esca, soprattutto se non becchi, e non ti limiti MAI alle più fighe (o più che altre solo a quelle che ti cagano). Ci provi con tutte. Soprattutto oggi che basta pescare sui social.
Se resisti mesi... insomma...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente lui, il tipo tipico, credeva di fare una selezione partendo dalla più figa, ma era certo che l’impressione che dava era quella che una valesse l’altra. E le donne erano intercambiabili perché servivano giusto per ballare ovvero per metterle le mani addosso, strusciarsi un po’ e, se fortunato, poi pomiciare o più. Certamente lui aveva il suo bisogno di calore umano.
> Il tipo tipico probabilmente ripeteva lo stesso schema ogni volta.
> Magari era anche stupito che il suo amico, non certo più bello di lui, invece riuscisse ad acchiappare. Ma il suo amico ne sceglieva una che si guardava intorno, la guardava per un po’, poi si avvicinava e iniziava una conversazione e solo dopo un po’ ballava, quando lei ne aveva desiderio, non metteva subito le mani addosso e aspettava che fosse lei a cercare il contatto. Soprattutto il tipo tipico non aveva capito che il suo amico tipico era disposto a mettersi in gioco e rischiare con una sola, sapendo che avrebbe pure potuto perdere tempo, perché magari, dopo tanto prodigarsi per tutta la sera, avrebbe potuto non esserci la pomiciata. Però l’amico tipico del tipo tipico non diceva poi in giro che la tipa che non c’era stata era una gatta morta perché sapeva che se si fosse fatto la fama di quello che cercava la pomiciata non avrebbe più avuto nemmeno la piacevole serata di conversazione e attenzione, che pure faceva parte dei suoi bisogni.


Il primo è il tipico sfigato, il secondo no.
Il primo sa di non beccare, il secondo sì.
Autostima, nient'altro che questo.
Con le gattemorte però il tuo esempio non c'entra proprio niente.
La *gattamorta* si sarebbe fiondata lei direttamente anche sullo *sfigato* chiedendogli di ballare, mica restava lì ad aspettare l'invito, e gli si sarebbe *strusciata* addosso, con noncuranza, facendo finta di non accorgersene.
La *profumiera* invece gli avrebbe chiesto a fine serata di accompagnarla a casa, senza *neppure* averci mai ballato.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

Però @danny se quel tipo era tanto bisognoso non si voleva trombare le topone

Se ho tenta fame mi basta un panino con la porchetta, non voglio la cena nel ristorante con lo chef stellato


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però @danny se quel tipo era tanto bisognoso non si voleva trombare le topone
> 
> Se ho tenta fame mi basta un panino con la porchetta, non voglio la cena nel ristorante con lo chef stellato


E in ogni caso nel ristorante stellato come dal porchettaro bisogna pagare il,prezzo che viene richiesto, non quello che si vuole, ma soprattutto una donna non vuole essere la soddisfazione del bisogno di nessuno, perché non vuole essere da mangiare, né porchetta né piatto di Bottura.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però @danny se quel tipo era tanto bisognoso non si voleva trombare le topone
> 
> Se ho tenta fame mi basta un panino con la porchetta, non voglio la cena nel ristorante con lo chef stellato


Li leggeste i miei interventi non dovrei riassumere ogni volta.
Uno sfigato non se lo caga nessuno.
Nè le belle né le brutte.
Si attacca a chi lo caga un po'.
Di solito profumiere e gattemorte, che non sono MAI *cesse*.

Non so se è questo il caso, ma lo porto come esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2019)

Certo ci sono pure quelle che si riconoscono come merce, ma queste sanno darsi un valore e cercano di non svendersi, col Silvio sì, con lo sfigato per qualche passaggio no, altrimenti si prendono il taxi.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

La storia del "sei cesso vai con le cesse" e "sei figo vai con le fighe" è una stronzata.
A parte che la realtà attorno a te mostra che chi ha più autostima e capacità di buttarsi e agire bene, con stile e intelligenza, ottiene risultati indipendenti dal discorso estetico. E non parlo neppure di soldi.
In ogni caso chi è sfigato - privo di autostima, stile, capacità di relazionarsi in maniera corretta e suscitare interesse - non se lo caga proprio nessuna. Manco la porchetta. Non sarebbe, per definizione, sfigato.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La storia del "sei cesso vai con le cesse" e "sei figo vai con le fighe" è una stronzata.
> A parte che la realtà attorno a te mostra che chi ha più autostima e capacità di buttarsi e agire bene, con stile e intelligenza, ottiene risultati indipendenti dal discorso estetico. E non parlo neppure di soldi.
> In ogni caso chi è sfigato - privo di autostima, stile, capacità di relazionarsi in maniera corretta e suscitare interesse - non se lo caga proprio nessuna. Manco la porchetta. Non sarebbe, per definizione, sfigato.


Appunto. La questione è il campo relazionale.
Chiunque non vuole essere cibo, né per affamati né per anoressici.
È proprio stare sulla tavola o ...nella savana.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. La questione è il campo relazionale.
> *Chiunque non vuole essere cibo, né per affamati né per anoressici.*
> È proprio *stare sulla tavola o ...nella savana.*


A volte fatico a comprendere cosa vuoi dire...
Si sta parlando di "sesso" - almeno l'esempio non accennava minimamente ai sentimenti - e in quello ognuno di noi si mette in gioco facendosi preda e predatore allo stesso tempo.
O pretendi che non ci sia un minimo di caccia?


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. La questione è il campo relazionale.
> Chiunque non vuole essere cibo, né per affamati né per anoressici.
> È proprio stare sulla tavola o ...nella savana.


Mmmm... Più che altro credo che nessuna voglia essere il piatto che si mangia per non morire di fame...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Li leggeste i miei interventi non dovrei riassumere ogni volta.
> Uno sfigato non se lo caga nessuno.
> Nè le belle né le brutte.
> Si attacca a chi lo caga un po'.
> ...


Ma uno sfigato con quale criterio dici che è tale?
È una questione interna e parte da te,(te generico) non ti lamentare se poi gli altri la confermano

E certo che non se lo caga nessuno, ma chi ne ha voglia di uno che si lamenta falla mattina alla sera che il mondo è infame e che lui è un poverino?

A mettersi in casa un omino così c'è da finire al manicomio, belle o brutte che siano


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ma uno sfigato con quale criterio dici che è tale?*


Skorpio, moh non farmi fare ancora la Treccani del forum. 
Vai su Google e fatti una ricerca su che for di' il termine sfigato.
Ma le hai fatte le medie?
Ce l'avrai avuti i compagni sfigati?
Quelli che non si filava nessuna?
Ecco: ci sono anche a 30, 40, 50 anni.
Miiii, le basi, le basi!!!


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, moh non farmi fare ancora la Treccani del forum.
> Vai su Google e fatti una ricerca su che for di' il termine sfigato.
> Ma le hai fatte le medie?
> Ce l'avrai avuti i compagni sfigati?
> ...


A 30, 40 e 50 anni cambiano anche i criteri di definizione di uno sfigato. Poi c'è anche chi continua a intenderlo come uno che non porta le Nike. Io direi che una buona base di partenza per una definizione sia quella di uno incapace di suscitare interesse, stima, apprezzamento innanzi tutto a se stesso.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, moh non farmi fare ancora la Treccani del forum.
> Vai su Google e fatti una ricerca su che for di' il termine sfigato.
> Ma le hai fatte le medie?
> Ce l'avrai avuti i compagni sfigati?
> ...


Ma te pensi che tutti vadano a giro con la Treccani in tasca?? 

Io non ti faccio fare proprio nulla, sei tu che ti prendi il carico di fare la Treccani 

Ecco.. Uno sfigato può esser quello che fa una cosa e poi dice che son gli altri che gliela fanno fare

. A partire da quello che si va a cercare i toponi, e poi si lamenta che lo usano


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque... Dalla gattamorta, ai maschi alfa e a scalare, fino a chi è lo sfigato. La strada qui e' lunga


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ma te pensi che tutti vadano a giro con la Treccani in tasca??*


Treccani On Line.
Fortunatamente non lavori da me.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Treccani On Line.
> Fortunatamente non lavori da me.


Ma la questione è CHI stabilisce che uno sia sfigato gattamorta mafioso o quel che vuoi

La Treccani lo dice CHI lo stabilisce? 

Perché io posso considerare sfigato uno che considera sfigato me, ed entrambi non sentirci affatto sfigati 

E allora che si fa? Di che si parla? 

Che dicono dove lavori te al riguardo, dato che son tutti bravi e non come me che nemmeno ho la terza media?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la questione è CHI stabilisce che uno sia sfigato gattamorta mafioso o quel che vuoi
> 
> La Treccani lo dice CHI lo stabilisce?
> 
> ...


Sei un relativista cosmico... 
Anche un po' cazzaro


----------



## Vera (6 Dicembre 2019)

Che poi non c'è mica bisogno della Treccani, abbiamo voi che sapete categorizzare ogni essere vivente con i termini giusti.
Chissà chi ha, per primo, dato la definizione di gattamorta. Sarà stato uomo? Donna?
Io, a volte, sono una gattamorta. A volte sono anche una gran zoccola.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Che poi non c'è mica bisogno della Treccani, abbiamo voi che sapete categorizzare ogni essere vivente con i termini giusti.
> Chissà chi ha, per primo, dato la definizione di gattamorta. Sarà stato uomo? Donna?
> Io, a volte, sono una gattamorta. A volte sono anche una gran zoccola.


Mi sembra già una bella cosa sapersi riconoscerlo e ammetterlo senza grandi problemi. 
Succede raramente


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sei un relativista cosmico...
> Anche un po' cazzaro


Ho capito, la Treccani è andata in tilt per un cazzaro 

Qui... @danny il problema non sono le "definizioni" ma l'uso che se ne fa

Su di sé e sugli altri, per circoscrivere il perimetro del proprio conosciuto

Una gattamorta o uno sfigato sono tali nella misura in cui si sentono tali, e questo definisce le loro visioni del mondo

La scorsa settimana ho organizzato una cena di gala per la apertura di un evento, roba raffinata e gente varia che cercava di imbucarsi in ogni modo, politici a mi istratori e roba varia

Io potevo tranquillamente accomodarmi alla cena, in quanto organizzatore, ma mi è interessato di più mangiarmi un panino con un paio di amici grezzi, li vicino

Un mio amico mentre entrava mi fa: te sei dentro con noi vero?

"da una sega" gli ho risposto, aggiornando sul mio programma alternativo

"bon per te!" mi ha detto abbassando lo sguardo mentre si avviava con gli altri parrucconi

Chi è lo sfigato per la Treccani, io o lui?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, la Treccani è andata in tilt per un cazzaro
> 
> Qui... @danny il problema non sono le "definizioni" ma l'uso che se ne fa
> 
> ...


Nessuno.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno.


E invece vai tranquillo che per un buon terzo di quelli che eran dentro lo sfigato ero io, perché loro erano a mangiare il piattino di stronzate ma con accanto L'Ing. Ass. Prof. Arch. Etc.. Etc.. 

Che poi sottovoce è in confidenza ti dicono in un orecchio che a quella cena ci sono dovuti andare per forza per una questione di immagine (poverini) 

Ed è per questo che è tutto molto ma molto relativo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Che poi non c'è mica bisogno della Treccani, abbiamo voi che sapete categorizzare ogni essere vivente con i termini giusti.
> Chissà chi ha, per primo, dato la definizione di gattamorta. Sarà stato uomo? Donna?
> Io, a volte, sono una gattamorta. A volte sono anche una gran zoccola.


No, ,tu non puoi essere una gatta morta.sei ironica e un po' guascona.magari se vuoi fai la maiziosetta...ma è un'altra cosa .ho detto


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *E invece vai tranquillo che per un buon terzo di quelli che eran dentro lo sfigato ero io*, perché loro erano a mangiare il piattino di stronzate ma con accanto L'Ing. Ass. Prof. Arch. Etc.. Etc..
> 
> Che poi sottovoce è in confidenza ti dicono in un orecchio che a quella cena ci sono dovuti andare per forza per una questione di immagine (poverini)
> 
> Ed è per questo che è tutto molto ma molto relativo.


Ma perché ti sei sentito così?
Hai fatto la tua scelta, nessuno che ha possibilità di scegliere è sfigato.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Secondo me qui gattemorte non ce ne sono.
A parte me e Skorpio, si intende.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché ti sei sentito così?
> Hai fatto la tua scelta, nessuno che ha possibilità di scegliere è sfigato.


Ma infatti mica mi sono sentito sfigato

Ma di sicuro certe persone vedendo da fuori "un tale" che non entrava e mangiava il panino, lo avrebbero considerato sfigato

Ma perché questo? Il gioco è semplicissino da 3^ elementare

Perché se uno che sta in mezzo a quella cena si sente FIGO e vede uno che non è a quella cena, lo vede SFIGATO

Esattamente come si sentirebbe lui se fosse fuori dalla cena

Se tu pensi di uno che va a destra che è sfigato, dici semplicemente che TU ti senti FIGO a andare a sinistra, e nulla più

Parimenti se tu dici di uno che è senza donne che è uno sfigato, di lui non dici nulla, ma bensì dici molto di Te (te generico)

E cioè dici che TU ti senti FIGO se hai un sacco di donne

E questo è Indicativo di Te, e non del tale che etichetti come sfigato


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti mica mi sono sentito sfigato
> 
> Ma di sicuro certe persone vedendo da fuori "un tale" che non entrava e mangiava il panino, lo avrebbero considerato sfigato
> 
> ...


Collegandoci al tema del topic (già il secondo commento di @Brunetta chiudeva l'argomento, non c'era molto da aggiungere alle due righe del suo commento) l'autrice dell'articolo postato, vista come "sfigata", potrebbe in qualche modo sentirsi "figa" del fatto che persone che la vedono sfigata però scrivono pagine e pagine sull'argomento da lei lanciato.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti mica mi sono sentito sfigato
> 
> Ma di sicuro certe persone vedendo da fuori "un tale" che non entrava e mangiava il panino, lo avrebbero considerato sfigato
> 
> ...


Infatti io non uso mai il termine sfigato, come neppure troia, cesso e altre cose.
Non mi piacciono questo genere di appellativi, come non mi piace la valutazione di una persona non sulla base della sua disponibilità o del suo buon carattere ma dell'attrattiva che può offrire o dell'utilità che può rappresentare presso di me.
Ed è per questo che ho stigmatizzato il modo di operare delle amiche di Jaca (e non Jaca, preciso).
A me personalmente usare una persona disponibile in quel modo mi farebbe vergognare di me stesso.
Non ho una patata, ma se l'avessi non la considererei così preziosa da disprezzare e sfruttare così chi la cerca.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Collegandoci al tema del topic (già il secondo commento di @Brunetta chiudeva l'argomento, non c'era molto da aggiungere alle due righe del suo commento) l'autrice dell'articolo postato, vista come "sfigata", potrebbe in qualche modo sentirsi "figa" del fatto che persone che la vedono sfigata però scrivono pagine e pagine sull'argomento da lei lanciato.


Se fosse così ci vedrei tanto rancore verso il mondo e un insopportabile desiderio di rivalsa dell'autrice.
Che è anche probabile, eh.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se fosse così ci vedrei tanto rancore verso il mondo e un insopportabile desiderio di rivalsa dell'autrice.


Io non la seguo. Ma immagino abbia provato a lanciare varie tematiche, articoli, e poi porta avanti quello che ha riscontro, in positivo ma anche negativo (se crea polemica). Non perchè sia lei, ma lo fanno parecchi scrittori / blogger. Potersi permettere di decidere che tematiche trattare e venire seguiti da un certo numero di persone non è per tutti. Poi un domani ci saltano fuori pure dei libri (si sa mai), ti invitano in tv (si sa mai)... sulcesso


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

INTERVALLO


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

OT


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Certo che se dalla gattamorta si passasse ora a discutere della pecorina (viva) sarebbe di sicuro più divertente.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Collegandoci al tema del topic (già il secondo commento di @Brunetta chiudeva l'argomento, non c'era molto da aggiungere alle due righe del suo commento) l'autrice dell'articolo postato, vista come "sfigata", potrebbe in qualche modo sentirsi "figa" del fatto che persone che la vedono sfigata però scrivono pagine e pagine sull'argomento da lei lanciato.


È possibile che si senta figa, se considera sfigato colui o colei di cui nessuno parla, ad esempio

A quel punto parlarne bene o male.. a lei, nel suo (eventuale) sentirsi figa, poco cambia.


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Che poi non c'è mica bisogno della Treccani, abbiamo voi che sapete categorizzare ogni essere vivente con i termini giusti.
> Chissà chi ha, per primo, dato la definizione di gattamorta. Sarà stato uomo? Donna?
> Io, a volte, sono una gattamorta. A volte sono anche una gran zoccola.


secondo me è stata una donna ad inventare il concetto di gattamorta.   in fondo anche il nostrano Facocera è un'invenzione femminile


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che se dalla gattamorta si passasse ora a discutere della pecorina (viva) sarebbe di sicuro più divertente.







E come dice il signor Antonio il segreto sono i pascoli naturali... via...


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E come dice il signor Antonio il segreto sono i pascoli naturali... via...


Non si riesce a vedere il video.
Comunque ringrazierò sempre @Fiammetta per avermi fatto conoscere, oramai un po' di tempo fa (la posto' nella sezione musica) questa pietra miliare della pecora:


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Gianni Drudi... Grande.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non si riesce a vedere il video.
> Comunque ringrazierò sempre @Fiammetta per avermi fatto conoscere, oramai un po' di tempo fa (la posto' nella sezione musica) questa pietra miliare della pecora:


Ahhh il mitico Gianni Drudi...  è bello vedere che artisti di un certo calibro continuano a produrre canzoni, il video poi... ho apprezzato particolarmente la scelta di far mettere un cappello da sombrero alla nonna, centratissimo!!! 
Direi che a questo punto non possiamo non divulgare -per chi non lo conoscesse- il suo più grande successo.


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2019)

Era un sacco di tempo che un thread non si svaccava in questo modo  




Per rimanere in tema animalier.. peraltro di fortissima tendenza.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Mitico per davvero!!!!


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non la seguo. Ma immagino abbia provato a lanciare varie tematiche, articoli, e poi porta avanti quello che ha riscontro, in positivo ma anche negativo (se crea polemica). Non perchè sia lei, ma lo fanno parecchi scrittori / blogger. Potersi permettere di decidere che tematiche trattare e venire seguiti da un certo numero di persone non è per tutti. Poi un domani ci saltano fuori pure dei libri (si sa mai), ti invitano in tv (si sa mai)... sulcesso





Lostris ha detto:


> Era un sacco di tempo che un thread non si svaccava in questo modo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo e' che se a sto punto la Murgia ci leggesse direbbe guarda dove sono arrivati partendo da una mia... Vaccata


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo e' che se a sto punto la Murgia ci leggesse direbbe guarda dove sono arrivati partendo da una mia... Vaccata



......sarda lo è


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ahhh il mitico Gianni Drudi...  è bello vedere che artisti di un certo calibro continuano a produrre canzoni, il video poi... ho apprezzato particolarmente la scelta di far mettere un cappello da sombrero alla nonna, centratissimo!!!
> Direi che a questo punto non possiamo non divulgare -per chi non lo conoscesse- il suo più grande successo.


Sì, sì, l'ho appena visto con alcuni musicisti che conosco.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo e' che se a sto punto la Murgia ci leggesse direbbe guarda dove sono arrivati partendo da una mia... Vaccata


Questa è bella.


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Devo dire che l'essermi affrancato dalle "gatte morte" è stato un bel traguardo. Prima di conoscere quella che sarebbe diventata mia moglie ammetto di essere caduto tra le grinfie di più di una. Mi facevo intortare facilmente dalle moine, dai gesti, gli sguardi......per poi starci male quando mi ritrovavo con un pugno di mosche.
Adesso non mi filano proprio, è tanto che nessuna ci prova a fare questi giochini con me. Magari non me ne accorgo più neanche perchè non lascio spazi in cui possono infilarsi.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Devo dire che l'essermi affrancato dalle "gatte morte" è stato un bel traguardo. Prima di conoscere quella che sarebbe diventata mia moglie ammetto di essere caduto tra le grinfie di più di una. Mi facevo intortare facilmente dalle moine, dai gesti, gli sguardi......per poi starci male quando mi ritrovavo con un pugno di mosche.
> Adesso non mi filano proprio, è tanto che nessuna ci prova a fare questi giochini con me. Magari non me ne accorgo più neanche perchè non lascio spazi in cui possono infilarsi.


So che sto per riesumare uno zombie, con nuovo  "giro" sulle gattemorte. Ma come ti intortavano con sguardi e moine? Cioè, non penso a una roba stile signorina Silvani con Fantozzi. Concretizza un po', se ti va, sto discorso.


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che sto per riesumare uno zombie, con nuovo  "giro" sulle gattemorte. Ma come ti intortavano con sguardi e moine? Cioè, non penso a una roba stile signorina Silvani con Fantozzi. Concretizza un po', se ti va, sto discorso.


Considerandomi uno sfigato insicuro, e al contempo molto arrapato, ero una preda molto facile. non dico che bastasse parlarmi per zerbinarmi ma quasi.
Me ne ricordo due in particolare, quando uscivamo in compagnia si sedevano sulle mie ginocchia anche se c'erano sedie libere in giro, si appoggiavano addosso, se sentivano l'erezione ammiccavano e lanciavano doppi sensi provocatori. Quando si prospettava il momento per fare un passo in più scomparivano sempre d'incanto oppure rimanevano stupite che avessi un "interesse" per loro.
Alla fine ero solo funzionale al loro ego e mi sono accorto che ripetevano gli stessi schemi all'infinito. Entrambe hanno sposato due cretini adoranti che sono pieni di corna ( lo so per certo anche se non sono stato io)


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che sto per riesumare uno zombie, con nuovo  "giro" sulle gattemorte. Ma come ti intortavano con sguardi e moine? Cioè, non penso a una roba stile signorina Silvani con Fantozzi. Concretizza un po', se ti va, sto discorso.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Considerandomi uno sfigato insicuro, e al contempo molto arrapato, ero una preda molto facile. non dico che bastasse parlarmi per zerbinarmi ma quasi.
> Me ne ricordo due in particolare, quando uscivamo in compagnia si sedevano sulle mie ginocchia anche se c'erano sedie libere in giro, si appoggiavano addosso, se sentivano l'erezione ammiccavano e lanciavano doppi sensi provocatori. Quando si prospettava il momento per fare un passo in più scomparivano sempre d'incanto oppure rimanevano stupite che avessi un "interesse" per loro.
> Alla fine ero solo funzionale al loro ego e mi sono accorto che ripetevano gli stessi schemi all'infinito. Entrambe hanno sposato due cretini adoranti che sono pieni di corna ( lo so per certo anche se non sono stato io)


Vabbè... Immagino foste ragazzini, o poco più.

Io però dico anche una cosa: tu sicuramente eri funzionale a dare loro conferma che lo facevano rizzare. Chiaramente non gliene fregava niente di come stessi tu. Ma tu? Cioè... Dai una volta, ma alla seconda se non piace il gioco vedi un po' che quando si accomodano... Oplà che finiscono pure con il culo per terra. No? Senza bisogno di sapere che ci fossero altre sedie. Non riesco, in altre parole, a vederti come la povera vittima sacrificale. Loro non andavano oltre, del resto tu ad averne addirittura due che lo facevano in contemporanea... Voglio dire, non eri schifato. Ti saliva giusto la carogna perché nessuna terminava. Però oggettivamente... A parte che mi sembra una cosa da ragazzi molto giovani, ma credo anche che nel tuo sentirti sfigato (e quindi vittima) ci mettessi parecchio di tuo, almeno dalla seconda volta in avanti. Non so se arriva il mio discorso.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Non è il mio atteggiamento usuale eh. Però una volta nella vita vorrei saper sbattere le ciglia così, proprio riuscire a farlo!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Considerandomi uno sfigato insicuro, e al contempo molto arrapato, ero una preda molto facile. non dico che bastasse parlarmi per zerbinarmi ma quasi.
> Me ne ricordo due in particolare, quando uscivamo in compagnia si sedevano sulle mie ginocchia anche se c'erano sedie libere in giro, si appoggiavano addosso, se sentivano l'erezione ammiccavano e lanciavano doppi sensi provocatori. Quando si prospettava il momento per fare un passo in più scomparivano sempre d'incanto oppure rimanevano stupite che avessi un "interesse" per loro.
> Alla fine ero solo funzionale al loro ego e mi sono accorto che ripetevano gli stessi schemi all'infinito. Entrambe hanno sposato due cretini adoranti che sono pieni di corna ( lo so per certo anche se non sono stato io)


Ma.. Allora le gatte morte Non sono vergini


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè... Immagino foste ragazzini, o poco più.
> 
> Io però dico anche una cosa: tu sicuramente eri funzionale a dare loro conferma che lo facevano rizzare. Chiaramente non gliene fregava niente di come stessi tu. Ma tu? Cioè... Dai una volta, ma alla seconda se non piace il gioco vedi un po' che quando si accomodano... Oplà che finiscono pure con il culo per terra. No? Senza bisogno di sapere che ci fossero altre sedie. Non riesco, in altre parole, a vederti come la povera vittima sacrificale. Loro non andavano oltre, del resto tu ad averne addirittura due che lo facevano in contemporanea... Voglio dire, non eri schifato. Ti saliva giusto la carogna perché nessuna terminava. Però oggettivamente... A parte che mi sembra una cosa da ragazzi molto giovani, ma credo anche che nel tuo sentirti sfigato (e quindi vittima) ci mettessi parecchio di tuo, almeno dalla seconda volta in avanti. Non so se arriva il mio discorso.


Ero timido, lento, ingenuo e imbranato e mica mi dispiaceva come gioco, ci mettevo sempre un po' a capire che per loro finiva lì.
Non erano in contemporanea ed ero un po' più che vent'enne. Mi saliva la carogna ma me la prendevo con la mia inadeguatezza.
La "fame" era tanta e gli ormoni imbizzarriti non aiutavano.
Nella maggior parte dei casi ad ogni carnefice corrisponde una vittima. Diciamo che probabilmente facevo finta di non ricordarmi come era andata la volta precedente, e avevo speranza perchè non riconoscevo subito il meccanismo. Ero la vittima che con gioia offriva la giugulare al carnefice.


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. Allora le gatte morte Non sono vergini


 Si.....ma non sono stato io


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ero timido, lento, ingenuo e imbranato e mica mi dispiaceva come gioco, ci mettevo sempre un po' a capire che per loro finiva lì.
> Non erano in contemporanea ed ero un po' più che vent'enne. Mi saliva la carogna ma me la prendevo con la mia inadeguatezza.
> La "fame" era tanta e gli ormoni imbizzarriti non aiutavano.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi ad ogni carnefice corrisponde una vittima. Diciamo che probabilmente facevo finta di non ricordarmi come era andata la volta precedente, e avevo speranza perchè non riconoscevo subito il meccanismo. Ero la vittima che con gioia offriva la giugulare al carnefice.


Secondo te  (a parte l'espressione che puoi avere usato per rendere l'idea) sarebbe corretto parlare  "seriamente" di vittima e carnefice? Chiedo eh, proprio. Perché non so cosa ti sia passato per la testa, a me per il corrispondente maschile non passerebbe.


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo te  (a parte l'espressione che puoi avere usato per rendere l'idea) sarebbe corretto parlare  "seriamente" di vittima e carnefice? Chiedo eh, proprio. Perché non so cosa ti sia passato per la testa, a me per il corrispondente maschile non passerebbe.


Ho usato questa espressione perchè il gioco era loro e io ci cascavo con entusiasmo. Loro avevano un tornaconto che per me al momento era oscuro.

Per me il corrispondente maschile non esiste, è proprio un gioco basato su sessualità diverse.
Esistono, ovviamente, gli uomini che pigliano per il culo e se ne approfittano ma per me i presupposti sono diversi e così anche lo svolgimento del tutto.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Considerandomi uno sfigato insicuro, e al contempo molto arrapato, ero una preda molto facile. non dico che bastasse parlarmi per zerbinarmi ma quasi.
> Me ne ricordo due in particolare, quando uscivamo in compagnia si sedevano sulle mie ginocchia anche se c'erano sedie libere in giro, si appoggiavano addosso, se sentivano l'erezione ammiccavano e lanciavano doppi sensi provocatori. Quando si prospettava il momento per fare un passo in più scomparivano sempre d'incanto oppure rimanevano stupite che avessi un "interesse" per loro.
> Alla fine ero solo funzionale al loro ego e mi sono accorto che ripetevano gli stessi schemi all'infinito. Entrambe hanno sposato due cretini adoranti che sono pieni di corna ( lo so per certo anche se non sono stato io)


A me una arrivò a spalmarmi il pube sulle ginocchia, in classe, strusciandosi mentre ascoltavano una canzone insieme. Credo si eccitasse. Una volta successiva si sdraio' su di  me con la mano sulla cerniera con conseguenze prevedibili.
Al dunque... Niente. Litigammo, ricordo, quel giorno.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Non so se sia il corrispondente del gattamortismo declinato al maschile.
C'è stato un anno al liceo  (tra il primo e il secondo... anche più di un anno) in cui mi piaceva un compagno di classe. Racconto questa storia perché comunque al tempo il suo segno lo lasciò, ma sto parlando dei miei 15 anni.
Questo qui era abilissimo nel darmi segnali, e il momento dopo nel ritirarli. Tipo che un momento era capace di dirmi en passant "ti amo" (seeee... Vabbè  ), e il momento dopo andava a tampinare un'altra. Sotto il mio naso. Questo tira e molla  (mi pareva di stare sulle montagne russe) andò avanti un bel po'. E lo compartecipai per rendergli pan per focaccia. Finché un giorno ci misi una pietra sopra. L'anno dopo cambiai scuola, lui pure, e peraltro chiese di essere messo nella mia stessa sezione (a mia insaputa). Io arrivata nella nuova, dopo poco uscii con un compagno di classe  (era impossibile nasconderglielo, perché questo fenomeno aveva pensato comunque bene di dirlo a tutti). Ricordo ancora quello che mi disse, in particolare l'interrogatorio che mi fece al di fuori della scuola, e le considerazioni sarcastiche. Ha lasciato comunque il segno, ma in prospettiva  (visto che avevamo praticamente fatto una gara all'incontrario per arrivare a un passo e poi mollarci un ceffone) posso solo evitare di invocare la timidezza a mia discolpa, e dire che tutto sommato siamo stati scemo &+ scema


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2019)

Ho avuto un’adolescenza insignificante


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho usato questa espressione perchè il gioco era loro e io ci cascavo con entusiasmo. Loro avevano un tornaconto che per me al momento era oscuro.
> 
> Per me il corrispondente maschile non esiste, è proprio un gioco basato su sessualità diverse.
> Esistono, ovviamente, gli uomini che pigliano per il culo e se ne approfittano ma per me i presupposti sono diversi e così anche lo svolgimento del tutto.


Credo di averti in parte risposto con il mio intervento di poco fa


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho avuto un’adolescenza insignificante


No, parlacene!


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so se sia il corrispondente del gattamortismo declinato al maschile.
> C'è stato un anno al liceo  (tra il primo e il secondo... anche più di un anno) in cui mi piaceva un compagno di classe. Racconto questa storia perché comunque al tempo il suo segno lo lasciò, ma sto parlando dei miei 15 anni.
> Questo qui era abilissimo nel darmi segnali, e il momento dopo nel ritirarli. Tipo che un momento era capace di dirmi en passant "ti amo" (seeee... Vabbè  ), e il momento dopo andava a tampinare un'altra. Sotto il mio naso. Questo tira e molla (mi pareva di stare sulle montagne russe) andò avanti un bel po'. E lo compartecipai per rendergli pan per focaccia. Finché un giorno ci misi una pietra sopra. L'anno dopo cambiai scuola, lui pure, e peraltro chiese di essere messo nella mia stessa sezione (a mia insaputa). Io arrivata nella nuova, dopo poco uscii con un compagno di classe (era impossibile nasconderglielo, perché questo fenomeno aveva pensato comunque bene di dirlo a tutti). Ricordo ancora quello che mi disse, in particolare l'interrogatorio che mi fece al di fuori della scuola, e le considerazioni sarcastiche. Ha lasciato comunque il segno, ma in prospettiva (visto che avevamo praticamente fatto una gara all'incontrario per arrivare a un passo e poi mollarci un ceffone) posso solo evitare di invocare la timidezza a mia discolpa, e dire che tutto sommato siamo stati scemo &+ scema


Più che gattomortismo direi che sto tizio qualche problema lo aveva. Più che altro lo definirei un inconcludente, le gatte morte hanno altro in mente


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, parlacene!


Non ricordo di essermi mai seduta su qualcuno che non volessi farmi davvero.
Per dire. 

Nemmeno ricordo di essermi spalmata su ginocchia altrui, ne di aver poggiato mano su pacchi a caso per testare le mie capacità di _lievitazione_.

Insomma, una noia


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho avuto un’adolescenza insignificante


anch'io.....qualcuno ( i maligni) sonstengono che sto recuperando


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Più che gattomortismo direi che sto tizio qualche problema lo aveva. Più che altro lo definirei un inconcludente, le gatte morte hanno altro in mente


Calcola che eravamo entrambi bamboccioni, primi due anni di liceo. Che a dirlo oggi fa quasi ridere...


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è il mio atteggiamento usuale eh. Però una volta nella vita vorrei saper sbattere le ciglia così, proprio riuscire a farlo!


Il flap flap è un’arte.
A volte utile


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ricordo di essermi mai seduta su qualcuno che non volessi farmi davvero.
> Per dire.
> 
> Nemmeno ricordo di essermi spalmata su ginocchia altrui, ne di aver poggiato mano su pacchi a caso per testare le mie capacità di _lievitazione_.
> ...


Idem


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il flap flap è un’arte.
> A volte utile


Eh. Dovrei imparare. Ma se lo faccio allo specchio rido da sola


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A volte fatico a comprendere cosa vuoi dire...
> Si sta parlando di "sesso" - almeno l'esempio non accennava minimamente ai sentimenti - e in quello ognuno di noi si mette in gioco facendosi preda e predatore allo stesso tempo.
> O pretendi che non ci sia un minimo di caccia?


Se va bene la caccia () si può anche vedere sfuggire la gazzella.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La storia del "sei cesso vai con le cesse" e "sei figo vai con le fighe" è una stronzata.
> A parte che la realtà attorno a te mostra che chi ha più autostima e capacità di buttarsi e agire bene, con stile e intelligenza, ottiene risultati indipendenti dal discorso estetico. E non parlo neppure di soldi.
> In ogni caso chi è sfigato - privo di autostima, stile, capacità di relazionarsi in maniera corretta e suscitare interesse - non se lo caga proprio nessuna. Manco la porchetta. Non sarebbe, per definizione, sfigato.


Il punto è voler ottenere risultati.
Ma mi sembra di parlare cinese.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un argomento affascinante quello dello scambio relazionale fra due individui, specialmente quando sono guidati dalla totale inconsapevolezza di quel che stanno ricevendo, guardando più che altro a quel che stanno "pagando"
> 
> E se le teste in ballo sono orientate nell'ottica dei debiti e dei crediti (ho pagato 10 ora mi aspetto 20) , in mancanza di incastro fortunato a livello di valuta, le recriminazioni arriveranno da entrambe le parti..
> 
> ...


Sì ma questo tipo di ragionamento improntato sullo scambio di utilità invece che sullo scambio di emozioni normalmente è la cifra stilistica di quelli che di sesso e sentimenti non ci capiscono un cazzo, vivono vite aride in cui dai poco chiedendo poco, e alla fine normalmente muoiono soli e dimenticati.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Del fatto che una donna sia gattamorta, profumiera, qualsiasi definizione si voglia dare per semplificare la situazione di cui si parla, ce ne frega poco.
> Il problema è che la relazione tra questi due soggetti non ha finalità compatibili.
> Chi deve svincolarsi è l'uomo, in questi casi.
> L'unica maniera in cui può riuscire è recuperare l'autostima rendendosi più assertivo.
> ...


Vabbè ma sto discorso prescinde totalmente Dalle condizioni materiali. C'è pure un sacco di gente che si presta a far da cicisbeo perché magari la moglie lo campa, oppure perché preferisce lamentarsi piuttosto che alzare il culo.
Io ultimamente mi sto rendendo conto che il mio potenziale seduttivo alla fine è qualcosa di assimilabile alla scoperta dell'acqua calda. L'ultima a cui ho fatto scaricare il marito è semplicemente una a cui ho fatto notare che un bambino di 7 anni figlio di una madre anaffettiva può avere problemi ad abbracciare altre persone, ma un uomo di 45 che non abbraccia la moglie e i figli e che non si rende conto di avere un problema è semplicemente uno stronzo.
Discorso diverso per le modelle. Lì il do ut des non sta nello scoparsele. Sono come quelli che affittano la escort per andare al locale di scambisti farla scopare con i mariti delle altre per scoparsi le mogli vere. Il senso profondo dell'uscire con una modella sta nella riconoscibilità sociale con gli altri maschi che ti vedono con la mega topa a fianco. E in certi contesti porta soldi. E pure parecchi. La commerciale bella e mignotta che prende il fuori busta in trattamenti estetici raddoppia il fatturato di qualunque azienda. E ovviamente le modelle lo sanno benissimo. Come sanno benissimo che scoparsi un perdente ferma la girandola. La modella la darà andando sul sicuro con il calciatore che le dà riconoscibilità oppure l'imprenditore con i soldi che la mette incinta e la sistema. Non ho mai capito perché dovremmo rispettare modelli culturali che prevedono il niqab e non quello di Milano2


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A volte fatico a comprendere cosa vuoi dire...
> Si sta parlando di "sesso" - almeno l'esempio non accennava minimamente ai sentimenti - e in quello ognuno di noi si mette in gioco facendosi preda e predatore allo stesso tempo.
> O pretendi che non ci sia un minimo di caccia?


----------



## danny (7 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Discorso diverso per le modelle. Lì il do ut des non sta nello scoparsele. Sono come quelli che affittano la escort per andare al locale di scambisti farla scopare con i mariti delle altre per scoparsi le mogli vere. Il senso profondo dell'uscire con una modella sta nella riconoscibilità sociale con gli altri maschi che ti vedono con la mega topa a fianco. E in certi contesti porta soldi. E pure parecchi. La commerciale bella e mignotta che prende il fuori busta in trattamenti estetici raddoppia il fatturato di qualunque azienda. E ovviamente le modelle lo sanno benissimo. Come sanno benissimo che scoparsi un perdente ferma la girandola. La modella la darà andando sul sicuro con il calciatore che le dà riconoscibilità oppure l'imprenditore con i soldi che la mette incinta e la sistema. Non ho mai capito perché dovremmo rispettare modelli culturali che prevedono il niqab e non quello di Milano2


Sì e no.
Sì nel senso che questa realtà esiste e la conosco. 
No, perché esistono anche persone o realtà con codici comportamentali diversi, il che dà l'idea che esista sempre comunque una scelta che definisce l'individuo indipendentemente dall'ambiente. 
Una delle mie migliori amiche dai 20 anni in poi (ci siamo visti l'ultima volta un anno fa) fu modella (e ballerina). Per un certo periodo della mia vita la vedevo in tv sulle reti nazionali o sugli articoli, poi veniva a casa mia o andavo io da lei. 
Si sposò per amore con la persona con cui ancora adesso vive, dopo 25 anni. Frequentando l'ambiente televisivo mi raccontava spesso di quelle ragazzette  che vivevano come racconti tu, in attesa del calciatore di turno. Sono scelte, a volte compiute da persone altrimenti mediocri. 
Una delle migliori amiche di mio padre fu una modella, abbastanza nota nei salotti di Milano centro. Ci fu un certo periodo della mia vita in cui la casa di mio padre fu uno di questi salotti, dove trovavi gente nota (il cumenda per eccellenza, per dire) e belle donne. Penso di averne viste parecchie al fianco suo. Non era raro trovare mio padre con al fianco la megatopa, ma non credo proprio che ambisse alla riconoscibilità sociale. Si dava da fare e ci sapeva fare, ma lo faceva per sé stesso. In questo senso fu sempre molto discreto, come imponeva anche la milanesita' (a Roma mi si dice sia diverso). 
Io stesso ho avuto per molti anni un gruppo di amici con cui uscivo incontrandomi sotto casa di una mia amica, dietro il duomo. Erano tutti di quelle parti, gente che aveva alle spalle famiglie molto note. 
Non ho mai percepito grandi distanze: uno delle caratteristiche tipiche della Milano bene era quello di non tirarsela troppo, neppure avendo tanti soldi o potere. 
Modestia e discrezione. Il termine bauscia era riservato a chi non rispettava queste consuetudini, valide per tutti. 
Non conosco Milano 2, ma  Milano 3 ed è hinterland. 
Un altro mondo, più provinciale, anche se pieno di personaggi noti ai più. Credo che la differenza di mentalità sia anche questa.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì e no.
> Sì nel senso che questa realtà esiste e la conosco.
> No, perché esistono anche persone o realtà con codici comportamentali diversi, il che dà l'idea che esista sempre comunque una scelta che definisce l'individuo indipendentemente dall'ambiente.
> Una delle mie migliori amiche dai 20 anni in poi (ci siamo visti l'ultima volta un anno fa) fu modella (e ballerina). Per un certo periodo della mia vita la vedevo in tv sulle reti nazionali o sugli articoli, poi veniva a casa mia o andavo io da lei.
> ...


Anni diversi. Il mondo si divide in pre-berlusconismo e post-berlusconismo


----------

